# Molto minorenni



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
e tu sai che e' appena salito uno studentino minore di 16 anni.
insomma salgono sti due, lei: enorme. sara' stata di alrgezza 5 volte me e io le davo 15 anni, mangiando il suo panino e bevendo la sua cherry coke e vanilla (uno schifoo)....si siede ma con fare cafone chiede a quella seduta: ve lo scrivo in italiano: scusa ti sposti che qui mi siedo io?
questo perche...perche aveva il passeggino con una bimba dentro.....uguale a lei di viso, unica cosa, avevo gli occhi del padre....
il padre: 16 anni? 15? faccia da bambacione patatoso....manco l ombra di un baffo o barba...vestito un po chav...cioe' pantaloni caklati larghi fino al ginocchio, maglietta sbrindellata sporca di ketchup ect etc, cappello a mo di rap , occhi bellissimi e sta bimba aveva i suo occhi....
 il passeggino e' stato messo li nel posto passeggini SENZA freno....infatti faceva avanti e indietro bloccato solo da un palo nel bus per reggersi....sta bimba piangeva come una matta e loro due da bravi 156enni parlavano diu quello che a scuola ha detto, ha fatto, ha  rimorchiato.....e si sono insultati per tutto il tempo,
lei: you stupid dickhead
lui: oh shut up you fucking bitch

e la bimba piangeva....

e insieme all unisono a dirle; SHUT THE FUCK UP!!! urlando.....
poi sono scesi spingendo sto passeggino mentre continuavano ad insultarsie sta bimba lasciata a se stessa tutta sporca....sembrava una bimba (avra avuto menop di un anno) che non fa altro che pianegre....aveva gli occhi di chi pinage sempre e nessuno se la caga...io stavo per intervenire e panzarotto mi ha trattenuta.....anche perche lei era il quintuplo di me ed era abbastabnza cafona.....

ecco chi non dovrebbe avere figli


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


mi fanno pena tutti e tre. Mamma mia.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

boh forse era una giornata storta, speriamo:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh forse era una giornata storta, speriamo:singleeye:


purtroppo qui e' molto freqeunte...dubito fosse una giornata no...
e poi a 15 anni...ci sono mai giornate si?
direi di di no


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

pero di contro una volta due anni fa assistetti alla seguente scena:

autobus, piano di sopra....salgo e vedo una mamma....ci ho parlato, aveva 28 anni e aveva:

duegemelli di 8 anni vestiti di blu seduti l uno vicno all altro, dietro due gemelle vestite di rosa di 6 anni, dietro 3 gemellini (2 maschi e una femminuccia) vestiti di verde di 4 anni

aveva un bambino di pchi mesi in braccio vestito di giallo e la panciona in attesa di un altro....
era tranquillissima...loro buonissimi, tutti suoi e li portava al parco....mi ha detto che non e' cosi faticoso,,,sono buoni e l aiutano tanto..... (il padre esiste ma lavora )

e quando sono scesi dakll autobus tutti in coro i bambini (quelli che potevano parlare) : driveeeer can you open the door please???

oddio che belli

ah...dimenticavo....tutti di colore....stupnedosissimi


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi fanno pena tutti e tre. Mamma mia.


Si. Ma per motivi diversi. 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si. Ma per motivi diversi.
> 
> Buscopann


doc salve! avrei una preguntina


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> doc salve! avrei una preguntina


Ricevo solo su appuntamento dal primo di giugno

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ricevo solo su appuntamento dal primo di giugno
> 
> Buscopann


ah...ok....domani ha qualche minuto libero?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah...ok....domani ha qualche minuto libero?


Domani passa Lothar a fare il vaccino e a tagliare le unghie. Sarà una giornata complicata. 
Meglio oggi

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


Sembra sia un fenomeno diffuso quello delle baby mamme in Inghilterra e molte senza un compagno.

che maturità possono avere a 14/15 anni?????

In che famiglia sono cresciuti  per comportarsi così male?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Domani passa Lothar a fare il vaccino e a tagliare le unghie. Sarà una giornata complicata.
> Meglio oggi
> 
> Buscopann


Benr sarò rapida e concisa. E tutto perche il mio vet nn risponde alle domade che gli faccio. Le kie gattine sorelle hanno un anno e poco piu. Una pesa 5 kg. L altra nemmeno 3.
Gli do da mangiare 2 volte al giorno e quando hanno game qualche threat. 


Quella magra esce sempre e caccia...la ltra n  vuple mai uscire...
Mi ha solo dettp il vet: questa sta bene e questa è troopo magra...e basta....che faccio????


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

che cosa triste


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Sembra sia un fenomeno diffuso quello delle baby mamme in Inghilterra* e molte senza un compagno.
> 
> che maturità possono avere a 14/15 anni?????
> 
> In che famiglia sono cresciuti  per comportarsi così male?



brava, infatti l'avevo fatto notare anch'io 'sta cosa
invece da noi molto meno, anche grazie alla nostra idea di famiglia, alla religione, tradizioni  etc.,  tutte cose per le quali spesso ci additano per evidenziare quanto siamo poco evoluti rispetto al nord!:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> brava, infatti l'avevo fatto notare anch'io 'sta cosa
> invece da noi molto meno, anche grazie alla nostra idea di famiglia, alla religione, tradizioni  etc.,  tutte cose per le quali spesso ci additano per evidenziare quanto siamo poco evoluti rispetto al nord!:singleeye:


be in certi casi e' meglio restare indietro


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Benr sarò rapida e concisa. E tutto perche il mio vet nn risponde alle domade che gli faccio. Le kie gattine sorelle hanno un anno e poco piu. Una pesa 5 kg. L altra nemmeno 3.
> Gli do da mangiare 2 volte al giorno e quando hanno game qualche threat.
> 
> 
> ...


A quella magra dai più da mangiare. Mi sembra che stia benone. Va pure a caccia! All'altra regala un paio di pantofole e una vestaglia. Se comincia a ingrassare mettila a dieta o usa i mangimi dietetici. 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero di contro una volta due anni fa assistetti alla seguente scena:
> 
> autobus, piano di sopra....salgo e vedo una mamma....ci ho parlato, aveva 28 anni e aveva:
> 
> ...



Nove figli a 28/30 anni?   

Poi non lamentiamoci  se manca il lavoro..



siamo in troppi!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A quella magra dai più da mangiare. Mi sembra che stia benone. Va pure a caccia! All'altra regala un paio di pantofole e una vestaglia. Se comincia a ingrassare mettila a dieta o usa i mangimi dietetici.
> 
> Buscopann


ok, il problema e' che mangiano insieme....e quando quella mgra ha finito poi esce, l altra va li a finire di mangiare anche il suo.....sono appena passata al cibo per grandi....fino alla settimana scorsa gli davo ancora kittens food...

va bene grazie....


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nove figli a 28/30 anni?
> 
> Poi non lamentiamoci  se manca il lavoro..
> 
> ...


si ma erano meravigliosi


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be in certi casi e' meglio restare indietro



che reazionaria :mrgreen:

comunque ora che abbiamo questo Papa incredibile, tutti muti se ne devono stare:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che reazionaria :mrgreen:
> 
> comunque ora che abbiamo questo Papa incredibile, tutti muti se ne devono stare:mrgreen:


a me piace molto papa Francesco. molto molto. e sono atea eh...


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok, il problema e' che mangiano insieme....e quando quella mgra ha finito poi esce, l altra va li a finire di mangiare anche il suo.....sono appena passata al cibo per grandi....fino alla settimana scorsa gli davo ancora kittens food...
> 
> va bene grazie....


A quella che esce allunga molto più cibo fuori pasto. Alla fine è solo una questione di metabolismo. Quella magra brucia molto di più dell'altra. Ha probabilmente una tiroide molto più attiva. Il fatto che voglia uscire e andare in giro è una parziale conferma. Ma se entrambe stanno bene continua così

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A quella che esce allunga molto più cibo fuori pasto. Alla fine è solo una questione di metabolismo. Quella magra brucia molto di più dell'altra. Ha probabilmente una tiroide molto più attiva. Il fatto che voglia uscire e andare in giro è una parziale conferma. Ma se entrambe stanno bene continua così
> 
> Buscopann


grazie mille 
sono uina madre apprensiva....
si stanno bene si vede.....e poi sono cosi coccolose.....la mattina mi vengono a leccare il naso per svegliarmi...mi seguono come cani ovunque....miagolano perche vogliono stare in braccio  e quando poi le prendo si addormentano...che gioai che mi danno


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me piace molto papa Francesco. molto molto. e sono atea eh...



io invece dall'invasione dell'islam sono diventata molto credente
tutto serve!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io invece dall'invasione dell'islam sono diventata molto credente
> tutto serve!


e in cosa credi?


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

le ragazze madri, sono sempre esistite ... e in Italia, è un fenomeno in crescita ... 
Le regioni maggiormente colpite sono la Campagna e Sicilia ... 

http://www.lagravidanza.net/ragazze-madri-in-italia-un-fenomeno-in-crescita.html


Quando si tratta di sesso ... chi è arretrato?



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le ragazze madri, sono sempre esistite ... e in Italia, è un fenomeno in crescita ...
> Le regioni maggiormente colpite sono la Campagna e Sicilia ...
> ...


concordo sienne, ma davvero tra qui (england) e li (italia) la differnza e' abissale


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e in cosa credi?



che la nostra religione è migliore in modo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, e che ci ha dato sani principi, da trasmettere nei secoli dei secoli, amen


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che la nostra religione è migliore in modo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, e che ci ha dato sani principi, da trasmettere nei secoli dei secoli, amen


ah. credi anche nella chiesa? una? santa? cattolica apostolica?


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. credi anche nella chiesa? una? santa? cattolica apostolica?



perchè, ne vedi 2?:singleeye:
le altre sono solo brutte copie, come sempre accade quando qualcosa ha successo
più di 2000 anni sulla cresta dell'onda, chi altri?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè, ne vedi 2?:singleeye:
> le altre sono solo brutte copie, come sempre accade quando qualcosa ha successo
> più di 2000 anni sulla cresta dell'onda, chi altri?


guarda free, posso ben concordare sui sani principi del cattolicesimo....
ma sulla chiesa no.


----------



## viola di mare (12 Giugno 2014)

che tristezza...


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> concordo sienne, ma davvero tra qui (england) e li (italia) la differnza e' abissale



Ciao

non riesco a postare le tabelle,
comunque, tra Italia e Inghilterra la differenza non è tanto alta. 
Mentre è la Francia che spacca tutto. Chi ha il tasso più basso è la Svizzera. 

In Inghilterra, forse, si espongono di più, per cultura ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che la nostra religione è migliore in modo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, e che ci ha dato sani principi, da trasmettere nei secoli dei secoli, amen


Credo che per fare queste affermazioni sia indispensabile conoscere anche l'altro. Leggere il Corano potrebbe valerne la pena. E' un grande libro. Ciò che è sbagliato sono gli usi e le interpretazioni che i capi religiosi fanno delle sacre scritture.
Ricordati delle Crociate e della Santa Inquisizione. Nel Medioevo era l'Islam che custodiva la cultura. Senza l'Islam tutta l'eredità del periodo ellenistico e romano sarebbe andata perduta.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a postare le tabelle,
> comunque, tra Italia e Inghilterra la differenza non è tanto alta.
> ...


La Francia? Daveroooo?! Non l'avrei mai detto. Conosco abbastanza i francesi. Ci ho fatto pure l'Erasmus a Parigi. Per me è una sorpresa.

Buscopann


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Credo che per fare queste affermazioni sia indispensabile conoscere anche l'altro. Leggere il Corano potrebbe valerne la pena. E' un grande libro. Ciò che è sbagliato sono gli usi e le interpretazioni che i capi religiosi fanno delle sacre scritture.
> Ricordati delle Crociate e della Santa Inquisizione. Nel Medioevo era l'Islam che custodiva la cultura. Senza l'Islam tutta l'eredità del periodo ellenistico e romano sarebbe andata perduta.
> 
> Buscopann


belle le teorie e i libri, peccato che poi le donne vadano in giro con lo scafandro, non possano studiare, guidare, sposare chi pare a loro e vengano lapidate etc.:singleeye:
non capisco perchè si voglia difendere l'indifendibile, ma a me non interessa risultare politicamente scorretta


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> belle le teorie e i libri, peccato che poi le donne vadano in giro con lo scafandro, non possano studiare, guidare, sposare chi pare a loro e vengano lapidate etc.:singleeye:
> non capisco perchè si voglia difendere l'indifendibile, ma a me non interessa risultare politicamente scorretta


credo che busco ti volesse dire altro...
mica c e' scritto nella bibbia che i preti possono vioentare i fanciulli...eppure....
come immagino che nel corano non ci sia proprio scritto: le donne tutte col burkha....


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La Francia? Daveroooo?! Non l'avrei mai detto. Conosco abbastanza i francesi. Ci ho fatto pure l'Erasmus a Parigi. Per me è una sorpresa.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

Infatti, pure io. Mi sono chiesta, se non fosse per il francese di colore. 
Più per una questione di cultura. Nel senso, che sia quella parte a sbilanciare. 
Potrebbe essere ... 


sienne


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> credo che busco ti volesse dire altro...
> mica c e' scritto nella bibbia che i preti possono vioentare i fanciulli...eppure....
> come immagino che nel corano non ci sia proprio scritto: le donne tutte col burkha....



non è un es. corretto: da noi i preti pedofili sono criminali, invece in alcuni posti le donne senza burqa etc. sono criminali:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> belle le teorie e i libri, peccato che poi le donne vadano in giro con lo scafandro, non possano studiare, guidare, sposare chi pare a loro e vengano lapidate etc.:singleeye:
> non capisco perchè si voglia difendere l'indifendibile, ma a me non interessa risultare politicamente scorretta


Sei limitata. Nel senso che non capisci che tutto ciò non è colpa della religione, ma di chi ha il potere di influenzare (con la scusa della religione) il popolo.
Ci sono paesi islamici, come la Turchia, dove la maggior parte delle donne vestono alla moda e mostrano orgogliose i propri capelli freschi di parrucchiere.
Ti ricordo cosa faceva la Chiesa nel Medioevo. La Sacra Inquisizione e le Crociate erano previste dai Vangeli? Si scuiava la gente in nome di Dio.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è un es. corretto: da noi i preti pedofili sono criminali, invece in alcuni posti le donne senza burqa etc. sono criminali:singleeye:


criminali? per te e per me....non per tutti.....i cristiani cattolici praticantissimi potrebbero avere davanti agli occhi la visione di un prete che molesta un bambino e dirti: e' falso....

e sono coperti e protetti tanto quanto chi massacra le prpie figlie per strada lapidandole...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei limitata. Nel senso che non capisci che tutto ciò non è colpa della religione, ma di chi ha il potere di influenzare (con la scusa della religione) il popolo.
> Ci sono paesi islamici, come la Turchia, dove la maggior parte delle donne vestono alla moda e mostrano orgogliose i propri capelli freschi di parrucchiere.
> Ti ricordo cosa faceva la Chiesa nel Medioevo. La Sacra Inquisizione e le Crociate erano previste dai Vangeli? Si scuiava la gente in nome di Dio.
> 
> Buscopann


quoto e concordo


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Infatti, pure io. Mi sono chiesta, se non fosse per il francese di colore.
> Più per una questione di cultura. Nel senso, che sia quella parte a sbilanciare.
> ...



Ciao

rettifico un dato, anche se poi ... sempre lì stiamo:
In Italia sono le straniere che fanno salire il dato. 
Cosa che in Inghilterra non è il caso ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è un es. corretto: da noi i preti pedofili sono criminali, invece in alcuni posti le donne senza burqa etc. sono criminali:singleeye:


I preti pedofili sono criminali perché non siamo uno Stato Cattolico fortunatamente, ma laico. Sono le dittature religiose il problema dell'Islam. Ma questo ha poco a che fare con l'Islam e con il Corano.

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rettifico un dato, anche se poi ... sempre lì stiamo:
> In Italia sono le straniere che fanno salire il dato.
> ...


no infatti...io ho sempre visto solo british diventare mamme a 15 anni


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei limitata. Nel senso che non capisci che tutto ciò non è colpa della religione, ma di chi ha il potere di influenzare (con la scusa della religione) il popolo.
> Ci sono paesi islamici, come la Turchia, dove la maggior parte delle donne vestono alla moda e mostrano orgogliose i propri capelli freschi di parrucchiere.
> Ti ricordo cosa faceva la Chiesa nel Medioevo. La Sacra Inquisizione e le Crociate erano previste dai Vangeli? Si scuiava la gente in nome di Dio.
> 
> Buscopann



io sarò anche limitata, però posso studiare, divorziare, abortire a certe condizioni, guidare la macchina e vestirmi come mi pare etc....quindi secondo il mio opinabilissimo punto di vista è limitato chi si fa infinocchiare dalle religioni...

e infatti in turchia i limitati come me si stanno ribellando all'introduzione dell'islam come legge di stato:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei limitata. Nel senso che non capisci che tutto ciò non è colpa della religione, ma di chi ha il potere di influenzare (con la scusa della religione) il popolo.
> Ci sono paesi islamici, come la Turchia, dove la maggior parte delle donne vestono alla moda e mostrano orgogliose i propri capelli freschi di parrucchiere.
> Ti ricordo cosa faceva la Chiesa nel Medioevo. La Sacra Inquisizione e le Crociate erano previste dai Vangeli? Si scuiava la gente in nome di Dio.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco mi deludi..non lo sai che Erdogan ha vietato internet????e che c'e regime integralista??? 
La Chiesa fece poco..avrebbe dovuto cancellarli dalla terra.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> criminali? per te e per me....non per tutti.....i cristiani cattolici praticantissimi potrebbero avere davanti agli occhi la visione di un prete che molesta un bambino e dirti: e' falso....
> 
> *e sono coperti e protetti tanto quanto chi massacra le prpie figlie per strada lapidandole..*.



mannò, mica è vero

vabbè mi arrendo


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sarò anche limitata, però posso studiare, divorziare, abortire a certe condizioni, guidare la macchina e vestirmi come mi pare etc....quindi secondo il mio opinabilissimo punto di vista è limitato chi si fa infinocchiare dalle religioni...
> 
> e infatti in turchia i limitati come me si stanno ribellando all'introduzione dell'islam come legge di stato:singleeye:


Guarda che la Turchia è da anni un Paese che separa il potere politico da quello religioso. L'Occidente è diventato quello che è ora perché ci è arrivato molti anni fa. Se ci fosse la Chiesa al governo, come nel Medioevo, stai certa che non saresti così libera. Lo sei perché siamo un Paese laico.

Buscopann


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> I preti pedofili sono criminali perché *non siamo uno Stato Cattolico fortunatamente, *ma laico. Sono le dittature religiose il problema dell'Islam. Ma questo ha poco a che fare con l'Islam e con il Corano.
> 
> Buscopann



non scomodare la fortuna!


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

se oggi la donna qui, ha tutti questi diritti, non è grazie alla religione. 
È stato una conquista ... fuori da regole religiose ... 
La Chiesa bruciava le donne ... donne che risultavano diverse ... 
La donna, portatrice di peccato ... 

La storia non va dimenticata ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, mica è vero
> 
> vabbè mi arrendo


ammazza...come no? quanti uomini che lapidano le donne vengono arrestati scusa?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Busco mi deludi..non lo sai che Erdogan ha vietato internet????e che c'e regime integralista???
> La Chiesa fece poco..avrebbe dovuto cancellarli dalla terra.


Lothar..non ho voglia dai. Erdogan ha vietato Internet per ben altri motivi, che non hanno nulla a che fare con la religione. Nessuno mette in dubbio che sia un regime. Ma non è un regime islamico integralista. E' un regime politico.
Si parlava di altro comunque.

Buscopann


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che la Turchia è da anni un Paese che separa il potere politico da quello religioso. L'Occidente è diventato quello che è ora perché ci è arrivato molti anni fa. Se ci fosse la Chiesa al governo, come nel Medioevo, stai certa che non saresti così libera. Lo sei perché siamo un Paese laico.
> 
> Buscopann



ma infatti io vivo nel 2014, non capisco perchè mi rinfacci di non essere nel medioevo


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se oggi la donna qui, ha tutti questi diritti, non è grazie alla religione.
> È stato una conquista ... fuori da regole religiose ...
> ...


La fortuna della chiesa Cattolica è che moltissimi cattolici la storia non la leggono o la dimenticano.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti io vivo nel 2014, non capisco perchè mi rinfacci di non essere nel medioevo


Proprio perché quello che sei non lo devi alla Chiesa. Se fosse per lei accenderebbero ancora tanti roghi. Ma fortunatamente regimi cattolici non esistono più.

Buscopann


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La fortuna della chiesa Cattolica è che moltissimi cattolici la storia non la leggono o la dimenticano.
> 
> Buscopann



sarà, però leggiamo i giornali con notizie musulmane allucinanti :singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sarò anche limitata, però posso studiare, *divorziare, abortire* a certe condizioni, guidare la macchina e vestirmi come mi pare etc....quindi secondo il mio opinabilissimo punto di vista è limitato chi si fa infinocchiare dalle religioni...
> 
> e infatti in turchia i limitati come me si stanno ribellando all'introduzione dell'islam come legge di stato:singleeye:



Ma quello non è perchè la religione è tollerante. E' perchè siamo in uno stato laico. In Iran, prima della dittatura, non si parlava da nessuna parte di velo e il divorzio era consentito. 
La religione non te lo consente mica di abortire. E di divorziare, solo in particolarissimi casi...


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao free,

fai confusione. Scusami. Un conto è lo Stato e un conto è la religione. 
La nostra conquista è stata di togliere alla religione il potere politico. 
Perché quando tutto stava in mano a lei, faceva stragi ... terribili. 
Tu parli di luoghi, dove questa divisione non è avvenuta. 
Ti suona un campanellino? ... 

Dove sta la differenza? ... 


sienne


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Proprio perché quello che sei non lo devi alla Chiesa. Se fosse per lei accenderebbero ancora tanti roghi. Ma fortunatamente regimi cattolici non esistono più.
> 
> Buscopann



boh continuo a non capire che c'entri la fortuna
la storia è questione di fortuna?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


Povera piccola con genitori troppo giovani e distratti da altro, poveri adolescenti lasciati soli.. Ma lo chiami panzerotto? :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Povera piccola con genitori troppo giovani e distratti da altro, poveri adolescenti lasciati soli.. Ma lo chiami panzerotto? :smile:


si 
perche io sono la sua pizzottella


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> fai confusione. Scusami. Un conto è lo Stato e un conto è la religione.
> *La nostra conquista è stata di togliere alla religione il potere politico. *
> ...


bene, e allora perchè non lo fanno anche loro, invece di andare dietro a pazzie di vario tipo?
sono meno intelligenti di noi?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bene, e allora perchè non lo fanno anche loro, invece di andare dietro a pazzie di vario tipo?
> *sono meno intelligenti di noi*?



ma no free.....ma ci sono altri apesi che stanno messi pure peggio.....e non perche il popolo sia meno intelligente....
be oddio, noi siamo stati stupidini in tempo di dittatura


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma no free.....ma ci sono altri apesi che stanno messi pure peggio.....e non perche il popolo sia meno intelligente....
> be oddio, noi siamo stati stupidini in tempo di dittatura



però poi lo abbiamo appeso a piazzale loreto...

se noi abbiamo trovato un equilibrio tra religione, legge, potere, vita privata, usanze, etc. , che lo facciano anche loro, no? ma qui stiamo parlando della vita privata delle persone, ma vi rendete conto?
invece si continua a dire che il corano mica diceva così e bla bla bla...bè grazie tante, so leggere, però poi leggo anche i giornali:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però poi lo abbiamo appeso a piazzale loreto...
> 
> se noi abbiamo *trovato un equilibrio tra religione, legge, potere, vita privata, usanze*, etc. , che lo facciano anche loro, no? ma qui stiamo parlando della vita privata delle persone, ma vi rendete conto?
> invece si continua a dire che il corano mica diceva così e bla bla bla...bè grazie tante, so leggere, però poi leggo anche i giornali:singleeye:


piu o meno....
in che senso la vita privata delle persone?


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

tiè! pure coi cani ce l'hanno

http://www.lastampa.it/2014/05/30/e...ono-lislam-tHhsg3MpeFRaHKgPROqBON/pagina.html


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> piu o meno....
> in che senso la vita privata delle persone?



studiare, guidare, vestirsi, fidanzarsi, mangiare questo e quello no, ramadan, bikini no...mi viene il mal di testa:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> studiare, guidare, vestirsi, fidanzarsi, mangiare questo e quello no, ramadan, bikini no...mi viene il mal di testa:singleeye:


ma tu pensi che le cose non cambino perche sono pigri e non gli va?


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu pensi che le cose non cambino perche sono pigri e non gli va?



secondo me c'è un mix di povertà ed ignoranza, che fa comodo a pochi e abbrutisce molti

poi le donne, che potrebbero essere un'arma di distruzione di massa:mrgreen:, sono le più deboli e represse a forza, quindi fanno più fatica a ribellarsi, e anche se come popolazione hanno età media molto bassa, il che vuol dire che i giovani e le donne potrebbero dare una spinta e smarcarsi, però quello che secondo me è molto preoccupante è l'integralismo presso i giovani, e non tra i vecchi


----------



## Principessa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok, il problema e' che mangiano insieme....e quando quella mgra ha finito poi esce, l altra va li a finire di mangiare anche il suo.....sono appena passata al cibo per grandi....fino alla settimana scorsa gli davo ancora kittens food...
> 
> va bene grazie....


Le mie le devo separare perché la piccola finisce presto mentre la vecchietta è lenta  

Perché non provi a dividerle quando mangiano? 

Così la secca ha il tempo di finire.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Proprio perché quello che sei non lo devi alla Chiesa. Se fosse per lei accenderebbero ancora tanti roghi. Ma fortunatamente regimi cattolici non esistono più.
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo sempre con te però se fai un discorso storico ogni riflessione deve essere inquadrata storicamente sia che si tratti dell'inquisizione, sia della lapidazione.
Lo sviluppo storico non dipende dagli anni che si vivono, non c'è contemporaneità nelle culture, ognuna si sviluppa in modo proprio influenzata dalle condizioni contingenti.
L'errore, inevitabile, è paragonarsi e, ancor più, fare valutazioni sul proprio sentire che si è formato in un diverso contesto storico.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


Magari i nonni hanno 30 anni.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari i nonni hanno 30 anni.


mi ci giocherei le mutande a rghe rosa e bianche che non mi giocherei mai!


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo sempre con te però se fai un discorso storico ogni riflessione deve essere inquadrata storicamente sia che si tratti dell'inquisizione, sia della lapidazione.
> Lo sviluppo storico non dipende dagli anni che si vivono, non c'è contemporaneità nelle culture, ognuna si sviluppa in modo proprio influenzata dalle condizioni contingenti.
> L'errore, inevitabile, è paragonarsi e, ancor più, fare valutazioni sul proprio sentire che si è formato in un diverso contesto storico.


ma infatti, vorrei sapere che c'entriamo noi con le crociate e i roghi
è solo una parte della storia della chiesa, che però è iniziata con i martiri suoi, non dimentichiamo...

invece la situazione attuale è una recrudescenza dell'integralismo islamico, vorrei sapere che senso ha far finta di non avvedersene ed anzi attaccarsi al fatto che il corano mica diceva così


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, vorrei sapere che c'entriamo noi con le crociate e i roghi
> è solo una parte della storia della chiesa, che però è iniziata con i martiri suoi, non dimentichiamo...
> 
> invece la situazione attuale è una recrudescenza dell'integralismo islamico, vorrei sapere che senso ha far finta di non avvedersene ed anzi attaccarsi al fatto che il corano mica diceva così



Eh no scusa....
Faccio un esempio.
Tu conosci la ricetta del ragu alla bolognese? Be'...
L originale ha determinati ingredienti. 
Oggi io conosco gente italiana e non che aggiugne aglio funghi prosciutto peperoni etc etc. È sbagliato perche altrimenti lo chiami ragu alla cazzo di cane...non mi vieni a dire: ho fatto il ragu alla bolognese.
E si mi attacco al fatto che l originale dice tutt altro e partirei dal presupposto che questi geni che mi ci mettono aglio e peperoni forse dovrebbero rileggere la ricetta oroginale.

Se tu decidi di seguire una religione ti devi attenere alle scre scritture...non puoi fare come ti pare...altriemnti c ene stanno tante altre che cambiano in continuazione in base a cio che vogliono gli adepti. Vedi scientology...
È cone se da domani tutti i credenti cristiani perseguitasero che so, la gente con gli occhiali per lo di e la bibbia...se non è scritto nella bibba non lo pupi fare in nome di essa...


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

Dio è uno solo e spero che ci sia.Sono gli esseri umani che gli hanno dato nomi diversi.Io sono cristiana ortodossa ma se ho voglia di pregare oltre a farlo a casa mia, vado anche in una chiesa cattolica senza problemi.La religione poi dovrebbe unire e non dividere...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, vorrei sapere che c'entriamo noi con le crociate e i roghi
> è solo una parte della storia della chiesa, che però è iniziata con i martiri suoi, non dimentichiamo...
> 
> invece la situazione attuale è una recrudescenza dell'integralismo islamico, vorrei sapere che senso ha far finta di non avvedersene ed anzi attaccarsi al fatto che il corano mica diceva così


L'Inquisizione non c'entra nulla con il Vangelo, così come l'integralismo di certi arabi non c'entra nulla con il Corano.
Se si associano abusi di una religione o di una ideologia alla religione o all'ideologia si compie la stessa operazione scorretta che compiono coloro che vogliono giudicare proprie nefandezze con una religione o un'ideologia.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'Inquisizione non c'entra nulla con il Vangelo, così come l'integralismo di certi arabi non c'entra nulla con il Corano.
> Se si associano abusi di una religione o di una ideologia alla religione o all'ideologia si compie la stessa operazione scorretta che compiono coloro che vogliono giudicare proprie nefandezze con una religione o un'ideologia.


Tu a cosa associ gli abusi?  Solo all essere umano in generale?
Non è proprio un gruppo ristretto di persone


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


Io avrei provato a rubare il bambino :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'Inquisizione non c'entra nulla con il Vangelo, così come l'integralismo di certi arabi non c'entra nulla con il Corano.
> Se si associano abusi di una religione o di una ideologia alla religione o all'ideologia si compie la stessa operazione scorretta che compiono coloro che vogliono giudicare proprie nefandezze con una religione o un'ideologia.


Io dicevo esattamente questo. L'ho solo detto usando esempi o parole leggermente diverse.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, vorrei sapere che c'entriamo noi con le crociate e i roghi
> *è solo una parte della storia della chiesa, che però è iniziata con i martiri suoi, non dimentichiamo...
> *
> invece la situazione attuale è una recrudescenza dell'integralismo islamico, vorrei sapere che senso ha far finta di non avvedersene ed anzi attaccarsi al fatto che il corano mica diceva così


Prima i maritiri venivavo uccisi in nome degli Dei..Poi in nome di Dio. Poi qualcuno ha deciso che bisognava far fuori nei modi più atroci tutti gli infedeli o gli eretici, sempre in nome di Dio.
Ma Gesù (sempre che sia esistito) che cosa diceva? Parlava di roghi, Santa Inquisizione, torture, crociate e via dicendo? No. Parlava di amore. E se fossi un po' curiosa da prenderlo in mano, ti accorgerai che anche il Corano è un grande libro che si basa su un messaggio di pace, amore e fratellanza.
Quindi non è l'Islam il problema. Il problema è l'uso distorto che si fa della religione per detenere il potere, controllare i popoli e usarli a proprio piacimento. L'importante è tenere la gente nell'ignoranza e infatti tutti i letterati vengono esiliati dai loro rispettivi Paesi o si emette nei loro confronti addirittura una condanna a morte. 
Credi che non si vogliano ribellare a questi regimi oppressivi. Eccome se lo vogliono. Pensa all'Iran. C'è solo un piccolo problemino. Manifestare contro una dittatura non è come scendere in piazza nelle agitazioni sindacali. Lì ci lasci le penne. Non è affatto così semplice. Ma alla fine anche quei Paesi seguiranno lo stesso percorso dell'Occidente.
Diciamo pure che l'Occidente, il sionismo e l'imperialismo americano non stanno certo aiutando questo percorso. Anzi, alimentano l'odio e il fondamentalismo.

Buscopann


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Prima i maritiri venivavo uccisi in nome degli Dei..Poi in nome di Dio. Poi qualcuno ha deciso che bisognava far fuori nei modi più atroci tutti gli infedeli o gli eretici, sempre in nome di Dio.
> Ma Gesù (sempre che sia esistito) che cosa diceva? Parlava di roghi, Santa Inquisizione, torture, crociate e via dicendo? No. Parlava di amore. E se fossi un po' curiosa da prenderlo in mano, ti accorgerai che anche il Corano è un grande libro che si basa su un messaggio di pace, amore e fratellanza.
> Quindi non è l'Islam il problema. Il problema è l'uso distorto che si fa della religione per detenere il potere, controllare i popoli e usarli a proprio piacimento. L'importante è tenere la gente nell'ignoranza e infatti tutti i letterati vengono esiliati dai loro rispettivi Paesi o si emette nei loro confronti addirittura una condanna a morte.
> Credi che non si vogliano ribellare a questi regimi oppressivi. Eccome se lo vogliono. Pensa all'Iran. C'è solo un piccolo problemino. Manifestare contro una dittatura non è come scendere in piazza nelle agitazioni sindacali. Lì ci lasci le penne. Non è affatto così semplice.* Ma alla fine anche quei Paesi seguiranno lo stesso percorso dell'Occidente.
> ...


ma mica devono imitare l'occidente, noi non siamo mica perfetti
comunque mi meraviglio che per voi apprendere che in numerosi luoghi del pianeta esistano regimi fortemente limitativi rafforzati e sostenuti dall'integralismo islamico sia una semplice distorsione del corano, quasi un equivoco...
ma sticazzi!
provate a solo immaginare di vivere lì, e poi ne riparliamo con calma...aò, di vita ce ne è una sola!

e lo so che la chiesa ha le sue colpe e infatti ha cambiato registro e cercato di rimediare, altrimenti sarebbe morta
invece l'islam non mi pare stia facendo grandi passi in avanti, anzi quelli che possono scappano a gambe levate...


----------



## Principessa (13 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io avrei provato a rubare il bambino :rotfl:


Era meglio sopprimere tutta la strana famiglia per non inquinare ulteriormente la razza umana.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

1. Confermo: salvo Shakespeare, che poi forse nemmeno era inglese, Francis Drake, i Beatles, la musica dark 80, qualcosa d'altro che ora mi sfugge essendo evidentemente non così interessante, e il sistema museale, l'Inghilterra è proprio un Paese di merda.

2. Il Cristianesimo è figlio dello stoicismo. Se non ci fosse stata la filosofia greca, un popolo di pecorai avrebbe fatto battagliare il suo Jahvé con l'Allah di un popolo di nomadi predatori del deserto. Voglio dire che quanto di meglio l'umanità ha prodotto viene dalla filosofia e non certo dalle religioni monoteistiche, barbare, violente, ignobilmente razziste, irrispettose di qualsiasi diversità, a partire da quella delle donne.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> belle le teorie e i libri, peccato che poi le donne vadano in giro con lo scafandro, non possano studiare, guidare, sposare chi pare a loro e vengano lapidate etc.:singleeye:
> non capisco perchè si voglia difendere l'indifendibile, ma a me non interessa risultare politicamente scorretta


quello che capitava pure in Europa prima della rivoluzione francese. Vebbè vero... non le lapidavamo, le bruciavamo dopo averle torturate a lungo. 
Dai, un cattolico che parla male dei musulmani davvero non si può vedere... se il cristianesimo è migliorato lo deve ai suoi nemici secolari: scienziati, filosofi, liberi pensatori.
Una cosa è essere politicamente scorretti, un'altra travisare la realtà per adeguarla alle proprie idee.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello che capitava pure in Europa prima della rivoluzione francese. Vebbè vero... non le lapidavamo, le bruciavamo dopo averle torturate a lungo.
> Dai, un cattolico che parla male dei musulmani davvero non si può vedere... se il cristianesimo è migliorato lo deve ai suoi nemici secolari: scienziati, filosofi, liberi pensatori.
> Una cosa è essere politicamente scorretti, un'altra travisare la realtà per adeguarla alle proprie idee.



ancora con 'sta storia dei roghi??
ma chissenefrega di 200 anni fa, io parlo di oggi, della realtà di oggi!
noi con la nostra per voi terribile e disumana religione viviamo bene lo stesso, loro no, è così difficile da capire?


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

lo dicono anche loro...

http://27esimaora.corriere.it/artic...lislam-e-io-tornero-a-fare-lavvocato-in-iran/


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ancora con 'sta storia dei roghi??
> ma chissenefrega di 200 anni fa, io parlo di oggi, della realtà di oggi!
> noi con la nostra per voi terribile e disumana religione viviamo bene lo stesso, loro no, è così difficile da capire?


Ce ne frega di 200 anni fa se tu vuoi fare un discorso "quale è la religione più tollerante e amorevole"

allora: se vuoi comparare i fondamenti della religione ci leggiamo i vari testi sacri e scopriamo
che sono fondamentalmente comparabili. Sono davvero simili.

se vuoi vedere quale religione ha veicolato le maggiori atrocità, andiamo a vedere storicamente sommando tutto, e sono comparabili. Perchè basta un rotolo di papiro in mano a un fanatico per accendere un bel rogo.

se dici che ora in europa si sta meglio che in certe dittature di stampo religioso, nessuno ti darà torto! Ma alla luce dei due punti precedenti ti si sta dicendo, non dipende da una fondamentale migliore "qualità" di una religione rispetto all'altra. Ma dal particolare momento storico delle società coinvolte, e dalla loro storia. In Iran prima della salita al potere del fondamentalismo religioso si stava bene. Niente velo niente lapidazioni università per ambo i sessi etc.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Ce ne frega di 200 anni fa se tu vuoi fare un discorso "quale è la religione più tollerante e amorevole"*
> 
> allora: se vuoi comparare i fondamenti della religione ci leggiamo i vari testi sacri e scopriamo
> che sono fondamentalmente comparabili. Sono davvero simili.
> ...


ma infatti io parlavo di: come fare a vivere la propria vita nonostante le religioni:singleeye:
quindi capirai bene che andare a rivangare i roghi e le crociate non ha nessun senso...


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ancora con 'sta storia dei roghi??
> ma chissenefrega di 200 anni fa, io parlo di oggi, della realtà di oggi!
> noi con la nostra per voi terribile e disumana religione viviamo bene lo stesso, loro no, è così difficile da capire?


eh no, troppo facile... la realtà di oggi deriva dal passato di ieri... se oggi neghi un funerale a un cattolico malato terminale di sla perchè ha preferito morire, è perchè hai acceso falò per millenni. Per me oggi il cristianesimo non è nè terribile nè disumano (lo è stato per millenni senza dubbio), semmai trovo arcaiche le tre religioni monoteiste, e l'idea di divino che cercano di veicolare. Sono religioni istituzionalizzate, che con la spiritualità umana secondo me c'entrano davvero poco. Che poi tanta gente abbia desiderio o bisogno di aderirvi... ok, ci sta.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> *eh no, troppo facile.*.. la realtà di oggi deriva dal passato di ieri... se oggi neghi un funerale a un cattolico malato terminale di sla perchè ha preferito morire, è perchè hai acceso falò per millenni. Per me oggi il cristianesimo non è nè terribile nè disumano (lo è stato per millenni senza dubbio), semmai trovo arcaiche le tre religioni monoteiste, e l'idea di divino che cercano di veicolare. Sono religioni istituzionalizzate, che con la spiritualità umana secondo me c'entrano davvero poco. Che poi tanta gente abbia desiderio o bisogno di aderirvi... ok, ci sta.



ma infatti è facile: la vita privata degli islamici è compromessa dalla loro religione, la nostra NO

poi chiacchieriamo pure all'infinito di storia delle religioni, ma la realtà è questa!


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti è facile: *la vita privata degli islamici è compromessa dalla loro religione*, la nostra NO
> 
> poi chiacchieriamo pure all'infinito di storia delle religioni, ma la realtà è questa!


no, questo vale solo negli stati teocratici (che purtroppo sono la maggioranza)... in Turchia sono islamici, in Bosnia anche. Eppure i cittadini godono dei diritti civili. Se il nostro stato lo fosse ancora (e in minima parte parte lo è), anche la nostra vita sarebbe compromessa dal cattolicesimo. E' un problema politico e sociale, non religioso. Qualunque monoteismo tende a sovrapporsi alla politica. Roma prima di Porta Pia era tra le grandi città europee la più arretrata culturalmente e come diritti ai cittadini proprio per quel motivo.


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti è facile: la vita privata degli islamici è compromessa dalla loro religione, la nostra NO
> 
> poi chiacchieriamo pure all'infinito di storia delle religioni, ma la realtà è questa!



Ciao 

ok. attualmente è così. 
Ma sei partita dicendo, che quello che viviamo noi è dovuto alla migliore religione che abbiamo. 
Questo è il punto. Una cazzata. La nostra religione non è migliore. E non è alla religione che 
dobbiamo il nostro stare meglio. Se no, tu da donna, secondo la bibbia, staresti come stanno loro. 
Attribuisci alla nostra religione dei meriti che non ha. 
(Ben inteso, i testi sono una cosa ... e le interpretazioni e di ciò che se ne fa, un'altra).



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. attualmente è così.
> *Ma sei partita dicendo, che quello che viviamo noi è dovuto alla migliore religione che abbiamo.
> ...


Infatti..alla Pantera son rimasti incastrati gli artigli sugli specchi. Basterebbe ammettere che si è scritta una cazzata..

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Confermo: salvo Shakespeare, che poi forse nemmeno era inglese, Francis Drake, i Beatles, la musica dark 80, qualcosa d'altro che ora mi sfugge essendo evidentemente non così interessante, e il sistema museale, l'Inghilterra è proprio un Paese di merda.
> 
> 2. Il Cristianesimo è figlio dello stoicismo. Se non ci fosse stata la filosofia greca, un popolo di pecorai avrebbe fatto battagliare il suo Jahvé con l'Allah di un popolo di nomadi predatori del deserto. Voglio dire che quanto di meglio l'umanità ha prodotto viene dalla filosofia e non certo dalle *religioni monoteistiche, barbare, violente, ignobilmente razziste, irrispettose di qualsiasi diversità, a partire da quella delle donne*.


Quello che scrivi non è di certo il senso delle Sacre Scritture. Gesù parlava di amore e fratellanza, non di odio. E lo stesso messaggio lo si trova fondamentalmente nel Corano. Non è la religione il problema. Sono gli uomini che la interpretano e la diffondono a loro uso e consumo alterandone il messaggio originale. Più un popolo versa nell'ignoranza e nella disperazione e più questi messaggi fanno presa.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 1. Confermo: salvo Shakespeare, che poi forse nemmeno era inglese, Francis Drake, i Beatles, la musica dark 80, qualcosa d'altro che ora mi sfugge essendo evidentemente non così interessante, e il sistema museale, l'Inghilterra è proprio un Paese di merda.


Aggiungerei anche:

I Clash e i Rolling Stones.
Mary Quant
Fish 'n' Chips (AnnaBlume ora mi uccide)

Quoto tutto il resto, anzi, se sbrigassero a ridacce Missy e Alessandra


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, questo *vale solo negli stati teocratici (che purtroppo sono la maggioranza)*... in Turchia sono islamici, in Bosnia anche. Eppure i cittadini godono dei diritti civili. Se il nostro stato lo fosse ancora (e in minima parte parte lo è), anche la nostra vita sarebbe compromessa dal cattolicesimo. E' un problema politico e sociale, non religioso. Qualunque monoteismo tende a sovrapporsi alla politica. Roma prima di Porta Pia era tra le grandi città europee la più arretrata culturalmente e come diritti ai cittadini proprio per quel motivo.



appunto...ma ti pare che un sacco di gente debba fare una vitaccia per colpa di una religione che hanno fatto diventare legge di stato??
soprattutto le donne, poi:unhappy:, leggi l'intervista che ho messo...

perchè non dovrei paragonare la nostra vita alla loro? siamo o non siamo coevi?


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok. attualmente è così.
> Ma sei partita dicendo, che quello che viviamo noi è dovuto alla migliore religione che abbiamo.
> ...


io non attribuisco proprio nulla, piuttosto guardo i fatti...leggete i giornali, va


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto...ma ti pare che un sacco di gente debba fare una vitaccia per colpa di una religione che hanno fatto diventare legge di stato??
> soprattutto le donne, poi:unhappy:, leggi l'intervista che ho messo...
> 
> *perchè non dovrei paragonare la nostra vita alla loro? siamo o non siamo coevi?*


quello che mi sembra ti sfugga nel paragone è la differenza di ordinamento politico... tu attribuisci il loro vivere di merda alla loro religione, quando deriva invece dal tipo di ordinamento statale. Mi ripeto, se anche qui il cattolicesimo governasse teocraticamente, voi donne non ve la passereste meglio. O pensi che esisterebbero la 191 e il divorzio? Quindi inutile fare classifiche su quale religione sia migliore, semmai ringraziamo l'illuminismo e il pensiero filosofico-scientifico che hanno demolito inquisizione papi e cardinali.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche:
> 
> I Clash e i Rolling Stones.
> Mary Quant
> ...


Levo Fish 'n Chips, ma come ho fatto a dimenticare i Clash! Anatema su di me.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi non è di certo il senso delle Sacre Scritture. Gesù parlava di amore e fratellanza, non di odio. E lo stesso messaggio lo si trova fondamentalmente nel Corano. Non è la religione il problema. Sono gli uomini che la interpretano e la diffondono a loro uso e consumo alterandone il messaggio originale. Più un popolo versa nell'ignoranza e nella disperazione e più questi messaggi fanno presa.
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda... i vangeli sono stati scritti quasi cent'anni dopo questo fantomatico Gesù. Gesù somiglia così tanto agli stoici che esistevano le lettere apocrife tra San Paolo e Seneca. 
Con questo, mica mi schifa Gesù. La religione per conto mio è invece sempre un problema.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quello che mi sembra ti sfugga nel paragone è la differenza di ordinamento politico... tu attribuisci il loro vivere di merda alla loro religione, quando deriva invece dal tipo di ordinamento statale. Mi ripeto, se anche qui il cattolicesimo governasse teocraticamente, voi donne non ve la passereste meglio. O pensi che esisterebbero la 191 e il divorzio? Quindi inutile fare classifiche su quale religione sia migliore, semmai ringraziamo l'illuminismo e il pensiero filosofico-scientifico che hanno demolito inquisizione papi e cardinali.



ma infatti, le religioni le fanno gli uomini, quindi ringraziamo pure tutti quanti i NOSTRI uomini che si sono adoperati a demolire, e però i musulmani ADESSO hanno poco da ringraziare chicchessia...poi per il futuro si vedrà, ci mancherebbe


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che la nostra religione è migliore in modo nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile, e che ci ha dato sani principi, da trasmettere nei secoli dei secoli, amen





free ha detto:


> perchè, ne vedi 2?:singleeye:
> le altre sono solo brutte copie, come sempre accade quando qualcosa ha successo
> più di 2000 anni sulla cresta dell'onda, chi altri?


Ciao

:sonar: ... 


PS: solo così, riguardo al successo ... intenderai la più diffusa ... 
Non è così. Il cattolicesimo sta al secondo posto. Al primo ... l'islam. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, le religioni le fanno gli uomini, quindi ringraziamo pure tutti quanti i NOSTRI uomini che si sono adoperati a demolire, *e però i musulmani ADESSO hanno poco da ringraziare chicchessia.*..poi per il futuro si vedrà, ci mancherebbe


potremmo prestargli qualche vecchia ghigliottina e clonargli Robespierre e Danton :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :sonar: ...
> 
> ...


Induismo?

cmq il cattolicesimo o il cristianesimo?


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io non attribuisco proprio nulla, piuttosto guardo i fatti...leggete i giornali, va



Ciao

ma come non lo hai fatto? 
La differenza tra noi e loro l'hai portata in base alle due religioni.
Non in base alla forza di reazionari. Che è ben altra cosa ... 

Ma amen, veramente ... oltre al fatto che più più che meno, avrà 
sulla coscienza un 10 millioni di vittime ... continua indirettamente.
Quanti fedeli cattolici non crepano in Africa, per seguire il volere
di non usare il preservativo? Ecc. ecc. ecc. leggo ... leggo ...




sienne


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :sonar: ...
> 
> ...



ma l'islam è indietro di 600 anni
e infatti si vede:singleeye:

comunque cedo, avete ragione voi, l'islam è una figata pazzesca, scevra da assurde e deliranti intromissioni nella vita privata delle persone, ed è senza dubbio in cima alla classifica delle cose a cui iscriversi, soprattutto le donne mi raccomando:singleeye:

donne che ovviamente non mettono il burka per costrizione, ma perchè è bellissimo e non si soffre il caldo
infatti loro sotto il burka mettono non si sa perchè:singleeye: vestiti occidentali, invece noi occidentali che evidentemente siamo palesemente dementi non capisco perchè non ci mettiamo il burka, che è così bello, SOTTO i nostri terribili e scomodissimi vestiti:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

questo per dire che se non ci si rende conto della realtà, basta immaginarne l'esatto contrario...e avanti savoia...


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Induismo?
> 
> cmq il cattolicesimo o il cristianesimo?



Ciao

cattolicesimo. Il cristianesimo comprendo una marea di frazioni,
come i mormoni, i testimoni di Geova ecc. Se si parla di cristianesimo,
allora il numero di fedeli supera quelli dell'islam ... 

Induismo mi sembra al terzo posto. Poi buddismo e taoismo ... 

Non farmi sudare ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> potremmo prestargli qualche vecchia ghigliottina e clonargli Robespierre e Danton :carneval:


d'accordissimo, finalmente:mrgreen:

che si sveglino anche loro, no?


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma come non lo hai fatto?
> La differenza tra noi e loro l'hai portata in base alle due religioni.
> ...



boom!

(era una bomba dei terroristi:mrgreen


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma l'islam è indietro di 600 anni
> e infatti si vede:singleeye:
> 
> comunque cedo, avete ragione voi, l'islam è una figata pazzesca, scevra da assurde e deliranti intromissioni nella vita privata delle persone, ed è senza dubbio in cima alla classifica delle cose a cui iscriversi, soprattutto le donne mi raccomando:singleeye:
> ...


Non vi state capendo. Se ho inteso il discorso di Nobody, non è una questione di religioni ma di determinate situazione politiche, civili e demografiche, all'interno delle quali poi la religione trova terreno fertile. Il Libano, che credo sia a maggioranza Islamica, pochi decenni fa era una sorta di paradiso in terra, a metterlo in ginocchio non è stato l'Islamismo ma altro.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma l'islam è indietro di 600 anni
> e infatti si vede:singleeye:
> 
> comunque cedo, avete ragione voi, l'islam è una figata pazzesca, scevra da assurde e deliranti intromissioni nella vita privata delle persone, ed è senza dubbio in cima alla classifica delle cose a cui iscriversi, soprattutto le donne mi raccomando:singleeye:
> ...


Minkia, free, non è questione di religioni, ma di civiltà, di progresso, di storia! La religione è il rifugio di milioni di frustrati più qualche fanatico che fa danni. Come in Europa cinquecento anni fa. Eddai che non è difficile.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cattolicesimo. Il cristianesimo comprendo una marea di frazioni,
> come i mormoni, i testimoni di Geova ecc. Se si parla di cristianesimo,
> ...


E la religione del Grande Spirito delle Praterie ?


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

occhio ... free ... 

potrebbe capitare all'Italia, che il cattolicesimo riprenda le redini in mano ...
non credere ... l'acqua bolle, bolle ... piano piano ... potrebbe bastare un nulla ... 


:mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> occhio ... free ...
> 
> ...


oddio pensa se iniziassero a perseguitare i babbuini e tutti quelli che non hanno piu i sacramenti...
mi ritroverei in gabbia ancor prima di poter dire..eh?

aiuto...


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non vi state capendo. Se ho inteso il discorso di Nobody, non è una questione di religioni ma di determinate situazione politiche, civili e demografiche, all'interno delle quali poi la religione trova terreno fertile. Il Libano, che credo sia a maggioranza Islamica, pochi decenni fa era una sorta di paradiso in terra, a metterlo in ginocchio non è stato l'Islamismo ma altro.


non ci capiamo perchè loro blaterano con le chiappe adagiate in terra natia, la macchina sotto casa, il velo che serve al limite per togliere la polvere, le figlie a scuola, il prosciutto e melone in frigo, il cagnolino che scodinzola etc. etc.

tutte cose che, invece..................


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minkia, free,* non è questione di religioni, ma di civiltà*, di progresso, di storia! La religione è il rifugio di milioni di frustrati più qualche fanatico che fa danni. Come in Europa cinquecento anni fa. Eddai che non è difficile.



quindi sono incivili?

ma che razzista!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E la religione del Grande Spirito delle Praterie ?



Ciao

ehhh ... il Grande Spirito ... si è perso ... 
troppa agricoltura e rodimenti ... 


sienne


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> occhio ... free ...
> 
> ...


ma io sono giansenista, che mi frega:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ci capiamo perchè loro blaterano con le chiappe adagiate in terra natia, la macchina sotto casa, il velo che serve al limite per togliere la polvere, le figlie a scuola, il prosciutto e melone in frigo, il cagnolino che scodinzola etc. etc.
> 
> tutte cose che, invece..................


Ho capito. Ma queste cose non ce le hai mica grazie alla religione Cattolica, ma grazie a determinati percorsi storico culturali che in altre parti del mondo, per mille mila miliardi di motivi o sono ancora in corso o devono addirittura iniziare ancora.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh ... il Grande Spirito ... si è perso ...
> troppa agricoltura e rodimenti ...
> ...


Per ogni tanto qualche pipatina ancora ci scappa vero ?


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma queste cose non ce le hai mica grazie alla religione Cattolica, ma grazie a determinati percorsi storico culturali che in altre parti del mondo, per mille mila miliardi di motivi o sono ancora in corso o devono addirittura iniziare ancora.



infatti non vedo l'ora che inizino, noi l'abbiamo già fatto, ma già da mo'...
e infatti stiamo MEGLIO

osti che fatica, non so più come dirlo!
parlo arabo per caso??


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io sono giansenista, che mi frega:mrgreen:


Ciao

hai ragione, sarai la prima a essere stesa ... :rotfl:

Sei ancora in tempo ... cambia idea ... 
E che sarà mai? ... solo a piedi andrai. 
Casa e Chiesa ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## sienne (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per ogni tanto qualche pipatina ancora ci scappa vero ?



Ciao

ci vuole una vera pippa d'acqua ... :canna: .... 
Vacciamo ritornare il Grande Spirito ... yea ... :mrgreen: ...


sienne


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai ragione,* sarai la prima a essere stesa .*.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...



amen...


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti non vedo l'ora che inizino, noi l'abbiamo già fatto, ma già da mo'...
> e infatti stiamo MEGLIO
> 
> osti che fatica, non so più come dirlo!
> parlo arabo per caso??


No..avevi detto e più avanti hai ribadito concetti molto diversi. Quindi: o ti sei espressa male oppure sei un po' paracula :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho capito. *Ma queste cose non ce le hai mica grazie alla religione Cattolica*, ma grazie a determinati percorsi storico culturali che in altre parti del mondo, per mille mila miliardi di motivi o sono ancora in corso o devono addirittura iniziare ancora.


infatti... semmai le ha nonostante la religione cattolica.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..avevi detto e più avanti hai ribadito concetti molto diversi. Quindi: o ti sei espressa male oppure sei un po' paracula :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


a parte il fatto che è vero che sono paracula:mrgreen:, cosa ho detto male?

e piuttosto perchè non te la pigli con la Fantastica, che ha parlato di civiltà??:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... semmai le ha nonostante la religione cattolica.



mannò, è proprio questo il grande inganno in cui cadete:
se è vero com'è vero che noi siamo così grazie a una sommatoria di fattori, tra cui anche la nostra religione, vuol dire che la nostra religione non ha ostacolato più di tanto il divenire così, altrimenti saremmo altro...è chiaro?


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è proprio questo il grande inganno in cui cadete:
> se è vero com'è vero che noi siamo così grazie a una sommatoria di fattori, tra cui anche la nostra religione, *vuol dire che la nostra religione non ha ostacolato più di tanto il divenire così, altrimenti saremmo altro.*..è chiaro?


ma dai seriamente... solo per riuscire a convincere i preti che è la terra che gira intorno al sole ci son voluto dei secoli... il povero Galilei per salvarsi il culo ha dovuto abiurare   Il discorso è che nonostante i loro patetici sforzi e le loro criminali attitudini (una per tutte il rogo di Giordano Bruno), il pensiero scientifico è stato più forte.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai seriamente... solo per riuscire a convincere i preti che è la terra che gira intorno al sole ci son voluto dei secoli... *il povero Galilei per salvarsi il culo ha dovuto abiurare*   Il discorso è che nonostante i loro patetici sforzi e le loro criminali attitudini (una per tutte il rogo di Giordano Bruno), il pensiero scientifico è stato più forte.



sì, ho letto, era notizia di OGGI sui giornali...:mrgreen:

senti, cortesemente vorrei sapere perchè non si può dire che con la nostra religione si sta meglio che con l'islam, senza che vengano rinfacciate la terra piatta, le crociate e la santa inquisizione:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, ho letto, era notizia di OGGI sui giornali...:mrgreen:
> 
> senti, cortesemente vorrei sapere perchè non si può dire che con la nostra religione si sta meglio che con l'islam, senza che vengano rinfacciate la terra piatta, le crociate e la santa inquisizione:singleeye:


Perché è grazie alla Rivoluzione Francese e ai suoi ideali che si sta così. La Religione Cattolica ha dovuto calarsi le braghe (entro certi limiti) per non rischiare di fare la fine dei Dogo.

Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *sì, ho letto*, era notizia di OGGI sui giornali...:mrgreen:
> 
> senti, cortesemente vorrei sapere perchè non si può dire che con la nostra religione si sta meglio che con l'islam, senza che vengano rinfacciate la terra piatta, le crociate e la santa inquisizione:singleeye:


sai cosa, da quel che scrivi pensavo di no  

lo si può ovviamente dire... siamo in democrazia :singleeye:  Ma non è che tutto quello che si può dire diventa necessariamente vero eh... quello che fai tu si chiama rimozione. Prendiamo un qualunque regime, gli eliminiamo secoli di merda sparsa, e lo valutiamo oggi dopo che è stato purgato proprio dai suoi nemici. Comodo


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Perché è grazie alla Rivoluzione Francese e ai suoi ideali che si sta così. La Religione Cattolica ha dovuto calarsi le braghe (entro certi limiti) per non rischiare di fare la fine dei Dogo.
> 
> Buscopann


Inutlie, gliel'ho scritto diverse volte... ma penso sia convinta che se può collegarsi con un pc alla rete sia grazie al cristianesimo :smile:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa, da quel che scrivi pensavo di no
> 
> lo si può ovviamente dire... siamo in democrazia :singleeye:  Ma non è che tutto quello che si può dire diventa necessariamente vero eh... quello che fai tu si chiama rimozione. Prendiamo un qualunque regime, gli eliminiamo secoli di merda sparsa, e lo valutiamo oggi dopo che è stato purgato proprio dai suoi nemici. Comodo



no, quello che faccio io si chiama vivere nel presente, ovvero come viviamo noi e come vivono loro
altrimenti dovremmo dire ad es. che i crucchi sono sempre stronzi perchè c'era il nazismo, e via così...


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Inutlie, gliel'ho scritto diverse volte... ma penso sia convinta che se può collegarsi con un pc alla rete sia grazie al cristianesimo :smile:


infatti in mica pochi stati islamici internet è vietato

perchè non vai lì e provi a digitare lamentele sul cristianesimo?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti non vedo l'ora che inizino, noi l'abbiamo già fatto, ma già da mo'...
> e infatti stiamo MEGLIO
> 
> osti che fatica, non so più come dirlo!
> *parlo arabo per caso*??


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> non ci capiamo perchè loro blaterano *con le chiappe adagiate in terra natia*, la macchina sotto casa, il velo che serve al limite per togliere la polvere, le figlie a scuola, il prosciutto e melone in frigo, il cagnolino che scodinzola etc. etc.
> 
> tutte cose che, invece..................


scusa, ma le tue dove sono adagiate? Le hai fatte espatriare in un paese dove non c'è l'estradizione?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dai seriamente... solo per riuscire a convincere i preti che è la terra che gira intorno al sole ci son voluto dei secoli... il povero Galilei per salvarsi il culo ha dovuto abiurare   Il discorso è che nonostante i loro patetici sforzi e le loro criminali attitudini (una per tutte il rogo di Giordano Bruno), il pensiero scientifico è stato più forte.


Ma non c'è bisogno di andare tanto lontano nel tempo. Con le dovute cautele e differenze rispetto ad altre realtà, Don Camillo e Peppone non sono solo film, e romanzi, d'intrattenimento, ma anche uno spaccato fedele di una certa Italia di poche decine di anni fa.


----------



## Eliade (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ieri portavo le micie dal veterinario.
> Sull autobus ero col mio panzarotto quando ci si propsetta la codesta scena:
> una coppia, toccano con la oyster (ticket) la quale fa un rumore alternato. per esempio tocco iofa: bip
> toccano quelli che hanno la oyster per studenti quindi minori di 16 anni, fa: bipipipip bipipip
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti in mica pochi stati islamici internet è vietato
> 
> perchè non vai lì e provi a digitare lamentele sul cristianesimo?



e prova a chiedere di un motel a Teheran...................


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, ma le tue dove sono adagiate? Le hai fatte espatriare in un paese dove non c'è l'estradizione?



ma infatti le mie chiappe sono consapevoli:mrgreen: di essere beatamente adagiate in Italia, ed apprezzano facendo i paragoni che ho scritto...
ne metto altri??:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti le mie chiappe sono consapevoli:mrgreen: di essere beatamente adagiate in Italia, ed apprezzano facendo i paragoni che ho scritto...
> ne metto altri??:mrgreen:


Quindi alla mia allieva S., bella ragazza con il vezzo di cambiare il velo che le copre interamente i capelli a seconda dell'abito che indossa quel giorno, regolarmente sul faccialibro e ivi comunicante, nata in Italia, cresciuta in Italia, in mezzo a italiani e cristiani, tu diresti che è una retrograda incivile, o una pazza maschilista, o una schiava inconsapevole e ti adopereresti per farle capire quanto è limitata la sua visione?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e prova a chiedere di un motel a Teheran...................


ognuno vede 'illuminismo a suo modo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

è un peccato, che certe discussioni non riescono ad andare oltre. 
La generalizzazione e la discriminazione, è un fallo mentale, che impedisce ciò. 

Si è parlato del burqa. Bene non è una questione religiosa, 
ma culturale e legata a certe regioni geografiche. 
Si è parlato della libertà della donna. Anche qui, 
varia tantissimo da paese e paese ... e non di poco. 
Ci sono paesi musulmani, nei quali i diritti sono pari. 
Già solo il fatto lo dimostra che ci sono stati capo di stato donne. 
Ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Inoltre in tanti paesi continuano ad aprirsi le prospettive per un cambiamento. 
In altri no. Ma qui parliamo però di regimi oppressivi ... non di religione. 
E chi uccide ... è un criminale. PUNTO. Sempre e ovunque ... non un religioso. 

Noi non siamo migliori, ma neanche peggiori. L'uomo è così. 
Il delitto d'onore, cosa era? Una questione religiosa o culturale? 
Come venivono considerate le donne ancora pochi anni fa da noi? 
Se non ti sposavi, anche il porco del paese, finivi serva o al convento.

Ma se cadiamo nella trappola dei mass media ed il loro linguaggio, 
che in gran parte mirano a divulgare ostilità verso tutto il mondo islamico,
siamo nient'altro che delle pecore ... ma pecore di brutto!!!
C'è una differenza enorme, se si comunica: Un criminale della comunità islamica ecc. 
Il linguaggio stesso fa la differenziazione, che LUI è un criminale e non la intera comunità ... 

La verità ... a me, in fin dei conti non frega nulla. 
Vedo l'essere umano ... c'è di tutto. Anche da noi ...



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (14 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ecco chi non dovrebbe avere figli


Ciao.
Comprendo lo sdegno sacrosanto.
Ma fare figli e' un diritto naturale, inviolabile.
Se pensi che a vietarlo sono stati i nazisti e a limitarlo i comunisti cinesi capisci che in un paese democratico e in una comunità a base libertaria l'idea e' impossibile da perseguire o forse anche solo concepire.
Però ne vedo di cotte e di crude anche qui a Napoli (bambini piccolissimi scooter senza casco, coppie giovanissime, senza educazione e incapaci di gestire il piccolo, padri e madri che si stravolgono e lasciano i figli piccoli in abbandono). Perché purtroppo il disagio sociale e' ovunque. Magari in un paese avanzato lo Stato interviene per tentare di porre rimedio, ma adesso che i fondi scarseggiano credo che ci sia un abbrutimento verso il basso ovunque.
Ps Sei a Londra? Zona? Più o meno ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche:
> 
> I Clash e i Rolling Stones.
> Mary Quant
> ...


e Sting, i Muse, i Radiohead; la pittura di paesaggio, Constable e Turner... e Chaucer!!!!! (la lista prosegue...) Per il Fish 'n Chips, direi che fra tutto quellochettemagni, questo almeno è schifosamente buono  (ma io non lo mangio, chiaro)


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, ho letto, era notizia di OGGI sui giornali...:mrgreen:
> 
> senti, cortesemente vorrei sapere perchè non si può dire che con la nostra religione si sta meglio che con l'islam, senza che vengano rinfacciate la terra piatta, le crociate e la santa inquisizione:singleeye:


perché se tu avessi detto che in Europa si sta meglio che in Iran (o stato talebano/integralista a caso), nessuno t'avrebbe detto niente. Ma ti sei lanciata in un illeggibile 'la nostra (?) religione è meglio dell'Islam' o, peggio ancora ' la nostra (?) religione è la migliore'.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e prova a chiedere di un motel a Teheran...................


Io invece ti ci manderei, a Teheran...:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io invece ti ci manderei, a Teheran...:singleeye:


gli girerebbe la testa a guardare le donne iraniane. Davvero splendide. Grande popolo quello persiano. I giovani sono tra i più acculturati del mondo. Vivono sotto un regime oppressivo e fondamentalista; ma spesso riescono a farsi beffe di questa situazione e a divertirsi come noi.

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> gli girerebbe la testa a guardare le donne iraniane. Davvero splendide. Grande popolo quello persiano. I giovani sono tra i più acculturati del mondo. Vivono sotto un regime oppressivo e fondamentalista; ma spesso riescono a farsi beffe di questa situazione e a divertirsi come noi.
> 
> Buscopann


Sarebbe meglio amico....non posso vivere cosi',stasera tornero'il bravo marito,cena con tante coppie..nessuno immagina che cosa sono diventato.Quasi quasi spero che l''altra donna''mi molli...domani lo sapro'.

Ho parente stretto che a Teheran x lavoro....mi dice''qua'e'l'inferno''.............


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> gli girerebbe la testa a guardare le donne iraniane. Davvero splendide. Grande popolo quello persiano. I giovani sono tra i più acculturati del mondo. Vivono sotto un regime oppressivo e fondamentalista; ma spesso riescono a farsi beffe di questa situazione e a divertirsi come noi.
> 
> Buscopann


ma certo! lo dicevo per la storia del motel e della lapidazione dei fedifragi :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sarebbe meglio amico....non posso vivere cosi',stasera tornero'il bravo marito,cena con tante coppie..nessuno immagina che cosa sono diventato.Quasi quasi spero che l''altra donna''mi molli...domani lo sapro'.
> 
> Ho parente stretto che a Teheran x lavoro....mi dice''qua'e'l'inferno''.............


È l'inferno per il regime. Non di certo per quello che sono loro. Prima di Kohmeini l'iran era un Paese magnifico. Acculturato e moderno. Loro però,  soprattutto le nuove generazioni, sono sempre glu stessi. Sono persiani e non arabi. Sono uno dei Paesi del mondo con la più alta percentuale di laureati tra la popolazione. I giovani fanno musica, arte e festini in abiti occidentali.  Il tutto di nascosto dalla polizia.
2 anni fa sono scesi in piazza per mesi a manifestare. E nessuno di loro sapeva se avrebbe poi fatto ritorno a casa. Ci hanno lasciato la pelle a centinaia. Voglio proprio vedere quanti di noi lo farebbero per la libertà. 

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È l'inferno per il regime. Non di certo per quello che sono loro. Prima di Kohmeini l'iran era un Paese magnifico. Acculturato e moderno. Loro però,  soprattutto le nuove generazioni, sono sempre glu stessi. Sono persiani e non arabi. Sono uno dei Paesi del mondo con la più alta percentuale di laureati tra la popolazione. I giovani fanno musica, arte e festini in abiti occidentali.  Il tutto di nascosto dalla polizia.
> 2 anni fa sono scesi in piazza per mesi a manifestare. E nessuno di loro sapeva se avrebbe poi fatto ritorno a casa. Ci hanno lasciato la pelle a centinaia. Voglio proprio vedere quanti di noi lo farebbero per la libertà.
> 
> Buscopann


Speriamo mai ma per vederlo dovrebbero privarci della libertà. 

Negli anni 40 i giovani e non  partigiani lo hanno fatto.

Non credo resterebbero/mmo inermi neppure oggi con un regime totalitario.

Il problema è organizzare il tutto per rendere  efficace la ribellione.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Speriamo mai ma per vederlo dovrebbero privarci della libertà.
> 
> Negli anni 40 i giovani e non  partigiani lo hanno fatto.
> 
> ...


Questa nostra generazione resterebbe inerme perché non sa cosa sia lottare per i propri diritti. I governi da anni stanno scippando il futuro alle nuove generazioni e la maggior parte di loro sta in coda per il nuovo modello dell'i-phone.
Siamo la generazione di quelli che ballano mentre il Titanic affonda.

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questa nostra generazione resterebbe inerme perché non sa cosa sia lottare per i propri diritti. I governi da anni stanno scippando il futuro alle nuove generazioni e la maggior parte di loro sta in coda per il nuovo modello dell'i-phone.
> Siamo la genSemprene di quelli che ballano mentre il Titanic affonda.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non la vedo così. 

Ho tre figlie.

due lavorano e una studia e fa la cameriera nei fine settimana o quando la chiamano anche certe sere.

hanno amiche e amici che si danno molto da fare.

certo. La crisi non offre molte possibilità. 

Ieri mi parlava di un suo amico una delle mie figlie,  laureato con il massimo dei voti in ingegneria edile che non trova lavoro e stage neppure gratuitamente per fare esperienza però intanto fa il muratore con il fratello. 

La figlia di un amica dopo dieci di impiego in uno studio tecnico ha perso il lavoro x fallimentodel titolare e' in cassa integrazione credo x una legge regionale xche' studio di quattro persone e nel frattempo si è messa a lavorare per suo conto e comincia ad avere clienti. Sempre ingegnere  edile e sua sorella ha già fatto decine di lavori e da due anni lavora ad un progetto x un comune del cagliaritano e alla sera collabora ai progetti con la sorella. 

Vedo che sono fin troppo combattivi questi giovani.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non la vedo così.
> 
> Ho tre figlie.
> 
> ...


Ma questo cosa c'entra col discorso della libertà e dei diritti? Cercare di sbarcare il lunario non ha nulla a che vedere con la lotta sociale.
Abbiamo quasi il 50% di disoccupazione giovanile. Credo che almeno la metà di questi disoccupati non si preoccupino nemmeno tanto di cercarlo un lavoro perché c'è la famiglia che tanto vede e provvede. L'altra metà si dà da fare, ma con poco successo per via della crisi. Ma a parte il darsi da fare per conto proprio, dove sono finite le lotte sociali giovanili per conquistarsi certi diritti? Io sono figlio della generazione del '68. Se certe cose non te le volevano concedere, te le andavi a prendere. Era una questione di diritti. Le donne hanno lottato anni per avere le leggi sull'aborto e sul divorzio. I sindacati (quando ancora facevano i sindacati, oggi è meglio lasciar perdere) hanno fatto uscire le aziende italiane dal Medioevo della Rivoluzione industriale. E oggi un lavoratore ha la malattia, la maternità, può farsi le ferie e chi è fortunato riceve pure la tredicesima e la quattordicesima.
la Primavera Araba è iniziata perché in Tunisia un ragazzo di poco più di 20 anni si è dato fuoco in quanto gli impedivano di lavorare. E' cominciato tutto da lì.
Qui in Italia se uno si dà fuoco per lo stesso motivo, al limite si prova un po' di compassione e poi si gira la pagina del giornale (sempre che li si leggano i giornali). 
Sei molto ottimista e la cosa non può farmi che piacere. Ma l'ottimismo da solo non basta. Questo Paese sta andando a rotoli, per i giovani probabilmente sarà sempre peggio, ma l'unica protesta che vedo è solo quella di non andare a votare o di votare Grillo. Così le cose non cambiano.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2014)

Ciao Buscopann

concordo ... ma sorge una domanda: come lottare contro ad una disoccupazione giovanile?
Se è tutto un insieme ... se una grandissima parte conduce una vita, come se un domani
non esistesse ... in vari ambiti della vita. Tutto mirato ad un consumismo e all'immagine ... 

Mi torna in mente, come tutto il mondo andò in strada per protestare contro Bush ... 
per non invadere l'Irak. Non ha avuto nessuna influenza. Sì, si ha il diritto di andare in piazza, ma poi? 
C'è un forte senso d'impotenza ... una reazione comunque ci vuole. Un modo di reagire nuovo ... 
Non si può comparare con il 68, secondo me ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Buscopann
> 
> concordo ... ma sorge una domanda: come lottare contro ad una disoccupazione giovanile?
> Se è tutto un insieme ... se una grandissima parte conduce una vita, come se un domani
> ...


Sono epoche storiche diverse. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Però è anche vero che ormai questa generazione si è arresa al detto "che tanto non serve a niente".
Nulla di più sbagliato. In realtà dovrebbero sempre essere i Governi a temere i popoli e non viceversa, soprattutto quando si tratta di Governi di Paesi democratici, dove scendere in piazza non equivale a sfidare la morte.
In questo dovremmo imparare molto dai francesi. Lì quando si incazzano, fanno sul serio e costringono spesso a far cambiare le leggi. In Francia gli operai quando scioperano non lo fanno per una giornata in Piazza a Roma. Lì fermano le aziende del Paese per settimane intere fino a quando le loro istanze non vengono accolte. In questo senso gli ideali della Rivoluzione sono ancora nel loro DNA. La loro memoria storica è senza dubbio molto migliore della nostra. Noi non ci ricordiamo neppure delle porcate che aveva fatto Craxi, tanto è vero che quando è morto lo hanno dipinto come un martire della Prima Repubblica.
Siamo sempre stato un Paese molto individualista, per ragioni storiche. Di fatto l'Italia è un'invenzione di Cavour non più tardi di 150 anni fa. I giovani di oggi lo sono ancora di più. Sono cani sciolti. Non sono organizzati in niente di niente, se non in club sportivi o in gruppi su facebook. Che si riprendano il futuro in mano porca miseria. Io non ho vissuto il '68, ma 20 anni fa alla lotta sociale ci credevo. Autogestioni scolastiche ne ho fatte parecchie. si andava a manifestare in piazza. Si formavano comitati studenteschi.E l'epoca che si viveva era certamente meno problematica dal punto di vista lavorativo e scolastico rispetto a quella attuale. 
Oggi invece il malessere giovanile dove si incanala? In nulla di costruttivo. Ma spesso di autodistruttivo. Con buna pace di chi sta nelle stanze dei bottoni

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono epoche storiche diverse. Su questo siamo d'accordo. Però è anche vero che ormai questa generazione si è arresa al detto "che tanto non serve a niente".
> Nulla di più sbagliato. In realtà dovrebbero sempre essere i Governi a temere i popoli e non viceversa, soprattutto quando si tratta di Governi di Paesi democratici, dove scendere in piazza non equivale a sfidare la morte.
> In questo dovremmo imparare molto dai francesi. Lì quando si incazzano, fanno sul serio e costringono spesso a far cambiare le leggi. In Francia gli operai quando scioperano non lo fanno per una giornata in Piazza a Roma. Lì fermano le aziende del Paese per settimane intere fino a quando le loro istanze non vengono accolte. In questo senso gli ideali della Rivoluzione sono ancora nel loro DNA. La loro memoria storica è senza dubbio molto migliore della nostra. Noi non ci ricordiamo neppure delle porcate che aveva fatto Craxi, tanto è vero che quando è morto lo hanno dipinto come un martire della Prima Repubblica.
> Siamo sempre stato un Paese molto individualista, per ragioni storiche. Di fatto l'Italia è un'invenzione di Cavour non più tardi di 150 anni fa. I giovani di oggi lo sono ancora di più. Sono cani sciolti. Non sono organizzati in niente di niente, se non in club sportivi o in gruppi su facebook. Che si riprendano il futuro in mano porca miseria. Io non ho vissuto il '68, ma 20 anni fa alla lotta sociale ci credevo. Autogestioni scolastiche ne ho fatte parecchie. si andava a manifestare in piazza. Si formavano comitati studenteschi.E l'epoca che si viveva era certamente meno problematica dal punto di vista lavorativo e scolastico rispetto a quella attuale.
> ...



Ciao

un piacere leggerti. E concordo. 
Ho scritto così, perché credo, che le generazioni dovrebbero mettersi assieme. 
Per favoritismi, che partivano già dalle suppliche dei genitori per piazzare i propri figli,
figli mammoni, figli incapaci ... un capitale ... possibilità di risorse sono state divorate. 
Un insieme che divorava anche il pensiero e la responsabilità ... per generazioni. 
Non solo il paese viene gestito male ... anche l'italiano stesso lo fa ... con tante giustificazioni. 
Perciò ... o le generazioni si mettono assieme, o si lotta anche contro i nostri genitori ... 
Questo è quasi impensabile che avvenga ... genitori, che confondono tante cose,
e non fanno crescere i propri figli facendogli fare le dovute esperienze ... protetti da tutto. 
Ma è vero ... il fuoco, dovrebbero partire dal petto dei giovani ... e da lì, dilagarsi ... 
Oppure, adulti ... che si dichiarano incapaci e si ritirano indietro ... per svegliare il giovane. 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma questo cosa c'entra col discorso della libertà e dei diritti? Cercare di sbarcare il lunario non ha nulla a che vedere con la lotta sociale.
> Abbiamo quasi il 50% di disoccupazione giovanile. Credo che almeno la metà di questi disoccupati non si preoccupino nemmeno tanto di cercarlo un lavoro perché c'è la famiglia che tanto vede e provvede. L'altra metà si dà da fare, ma con poco successo per via della crisi. Ma a parte il darsi da fare per conto proprio, dove sono finite le lotte sociali giovanili per conquistarsi certi diritti? Io sono figlio della generazione del '68. Se certe cose non te le volevano concedere, te le andavi a prendere. Era una questione di diritti. Le donne hanno lottato anni per avere le leggi sull'aborto e sul divorzio. I sindacati (quando ancora facevano i sindacati, oggi è meglio lasciar perdere) hanno fatto uscire le aziende italiane dal Medioevo della Rivoluzione industriale. E oggi un lavoratore ha la malattia, la maternità, può farsi le ferie e chi è fortunato riceve pure la tredicesima e la quattordicesima.
> la Primavera Araba è iniziata perché in Tunisia un ragazzo di poco più di 20 anni si è dato fuoco in quanto gli impedivano di lavorare. E' cominciato tutto da lì.
> Qui in Italia se uno si dà fuoco per lo stesso motivo, al limite si prova un po' di compassione e poi si gira la pagina del giornale (sempre che li si leggano i giornali).
> ...



No, non sono ottimista, ma non trovo la maggior parte dei giovani mollaccioni o bamboccioni,m sembrva di aver letto un giudizio negativo su di loro e ritengo invece che noi, io si che ho vissuto il 68, siamo stati dei privilegiati a confronto, se pensi che si trovava lavoro aprendo un quotidiano e senza lauree o master.

FORSE loro sono talmente presi a studiare e specializzarsi, andare all'estero, lavorare nei call center o come camerieri che hanno meno tempo da perdere, non avendo le certezze che avevamo noi che nonostante scioperassimo tanto, avevamo il posto sicuro e la possibilità di cambiare lavoro quando ci piaceva farlo.

Che potere hanno oggi i cittadini, giovani o non, di incidere sulle politiche economiche e sociali?

Grillo o Renzi cambia poco.

Ci ascoltano?

Che facciamo, prendiamo il mitra?

L'unico potere che abbiamo è di cambiare modo di consumare, ma anche li, più riduci i consumi più ti tassano su casa auto bollette, se potessero ci tasserebbero ogni invio pure nel forum!


----------



## Buscopann (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non sono ottimista, ma non trovo la maggior parte dei giovani mollaccioni o bamboccioni,m sembrva di aver letto un giudizio negativo su di loro e ritengo invece che noi, io si che ho vissuto il 68, siamo stati dei privilegiati a confronto, se pensi che si trovava lavoro aprendo un quotidiano e senza lauree o master.
> 
> FORSE loro sono talmente presi a studiare e specializzarsi, andare all'estero, lavorare nei call center o come camerieri che hanno meno tempo da perdere, non avendo le certezze che avevamo noi che nonostante scioperassimo tanto, avevamo il posto sicuro e la possibilità di cambiare lavoro quando ci piaceva farlo.
> 
> ...


E' un discorso troppo complicato e che non è facile affrontare scrivendo.
Ma secondo me non ti focalizzi sulle differenze tra il contesto di allora e quello di oggi. La generazione del '68 era pervasa da ideali. Ci si univa per conquistare dei diritti a vantaggio di una comunità.
Oggi ognuno si arrangia per conto suo e gli ideali sono andati a farsi benedire. Con queste premesse, se tutto va bene, sono rovinati.
Perdite di tempo le lotte sociali? Per carità, dai. Abbiamo un giovane su due che non lavora. Che minchia fanno tutto il giorno questi qui? Che almeno investissero il loro tempo a organizzarsi per far sentire la loro voce.
Buscopann


----------



## Nobody (14 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, quello che faccio io si chiama vivere nel presente, ovvero come viviamo noi e come vivono loro
> *altrimenti dovremmo dire ad es. che i crucchi sono sempre stronzi perchè c'era il nazismo, e via così*...


bel paragone... calzante :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' un discorso troppo complicato e che non è facile affrontare scrivendo.
> Ma secondo me non ti focalizzi sulle differenze tra il contesto di allora e quello di oggi. La generazione del '68 era pervasa da ideali. Ci si univa per conquistare dei diritti a vantaggio di una comunità.
> Oggi ognuno si arrangia per conto suo e gli ideali sono andati a farsi benedire. Con queste premesse, se tutto va bene, sono rovinati.
> Perdite di tempo le lotte sociali? Per carità, dai. Abbiamo un giovane su due che non lavora. Che minchia fanno tutto il giorno questi qui? Che almeno investissero il loro tempo a organizzarsi per far sentire la loro voce.
> Buscopann


Ognuno è figlio del proprio tempo ed è per questo che, a volte imprevedibilmente, nascono movimenti popolari che si diffondono in diversi Paesi, come è accaduto nel 1848 e nel 1968.
Cercando di capirne le cause, scarterei l'idea che si nasca rivoluzionari o mollaccioni (o come si preferisce definirli) per congiunzioni astrali, credo che la formazione culturale che propone valori possa portare anche a ribellioni per valori opposti. Quello che conta è credere nell'importanza dell'impegno del singolo nel gruppo per il cambiamento.
Si può essere formati come fascisti ma si viene formati all'importanza dell'agire per il cambiamento, caduta la fiducia nel fascismo, si agisce per altri ideali.
Oggi i giovani sono stati formati nel "si faccia avanti chi ce la fa" (degli anni '80) che si è trasformato nel "si salvi chi può".


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché se tu avessi detto che in Europa si sta meglio che in Iran (o stato talebano/integralista a caso), nessuno t'avrebbe detto niente. Ma ti sei lanciata in un illeggibile 'la nostra (?) religione è meglio dell'Islam' o, peggio ancora ' la nostra (?) religione è la migliore'.


no e ho spiegato il perchè, ripeto: se nonostante la nostra religione dopo i secoli bui c'è stato il rinascimento e in seguito l'espandersi dei diritti civili quali essenza e fondamento degli stati, ciò significa che la nostra religione non è poi così ostativa e repressiva come vorrete farla passare voi, ma anzi, altrimenti non saremmo arrivati a questo punto, molto semplice

che poi non capisco come mai noi dovremmo sempre essere privi di un giusto compiacimento per avere raggiunto un certo equilibrio tra vita privata con le sue libertà e religione, ma anzi crogiolarci in una sorta di mesta insoddisfazione ed inferiorità dovuta ai roghi e alla santa inquisizione, a fronte delle meravigliose parole del corano che invece ahinoi sono sempre state male interpretare nei secoli, secondo me è di una disonestà intellettuale disarmante:singleeye:
...o forse uno scherzo da prete, chissà


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È l'inferno per il regime. Non di certo per quello che sono loro. Prima di Kohmeini l'iran era un Paese magnifico. Acculturato e moderno. Loro però,  soprattutto le nuove generazioni, sono sempre glu stessi. Sono persiani e non arabi. Sono uno dei Paesi del mondo con la più alta percentuale di laureati tra la popolazione. I giovani fanno musica, arte e festini in abiti occidentali.  Il tutto di nascosto dalla polizia.
> 2 anni fa sono scesi in piazza per mesi a manifestare. E nessuno di loro sapeva se avrebbe poi fatto ritorno a casa. Ci hanno lasciato la pelle a centinaia. Voglio proprio vedere quanti di noi lo farebbero per la libertà.
> 
> Buscopann



bel discorso ed infatti ho scritto prima che i giovani (ovvero la maggioranza della popolazione, a differenza di noi) e le donne potrebbero smarcarsi, tuttavia purtroppo è anche vero che gli integralisti non sono affatto pochi vecchi bacucchi abbarbicati insensatamente al passato, ma anzi sono giovani pure loro, quindi evidentemente esiste un forte contrasto tra "pari", di difficile soluzione


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quindi alla mia allieva S., bella ragazza con il vezzo di cambiare il velo che le copre interamente i capelli a seconda dell'abito che indossa quel giorno, regolarmente sul faccialibro e ivi comunicante, nata in Italia, cresciuta in Italia, in mezzo a italiani e cristiani, tu diresti che è una retrograda incivile, o una pazza maschilista, o una schiava inconsapevole e ti adopereresti per farle capire quanto è limitata la sua visione?


il velo è un simbolo, non ha nessun motivo pratico di essere portato per uscire di casa, e infatti chi se lo toglie, e ce ne sono, toglie un simbolo

una volta si usava anche da noi per andare a messa, vedi che le cose cambiano per tutti (almeno si spera)


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no e ho spiegato il perchè, ripeto: se nonostante la nostra religione dopo i secoli bui c'è stato il rinascimento e in seguito l'espandersi dei diritti civili quali essenza e fondamento degli stati, ciò significa che la nostra religione non è poi così ostativa e repressiva come vorrete farla passare voi, ma anzi, altrimenti non saremmo arrivati a questo punto, molto semplice
> 
> che poi non capisco come mai noi dovremmo sempre essere privi di un giusto compiacimento per avere raggiunto un certo equilibrio tra vita privata con le sue libertà e religione, ma anzi crogiolarci in una sorta di mesta insoddisfazione ed inferiorità dovuta ai roghi e alla santa inquisizione, a fronte delle meravigliose parole del corano che invece ahinoi sono sempre state male interpretare nei secoli, secondo me è di una disonestà intellettuale disarmante:singleeye:
> ...o forse uno scherzo da prete, chissà


Mah, boh, io direi che nell'evoluzione del rapporto (per me comunque barbarico, vedi il Concordato) fra Stato italiano e Chiesa, ti dimentichi alcune quisquilie: la lotta secolare fra Impero e Chiesa, la precedente formazione di stati nazionali -dunque forti- prima monarchici poi repubblicani laici in Europa (la Francia, ad esempio), il confronto -necessario- con le istanze 'illuminate' in senso laico delle civiltà protestanti (cioè di nazioni molto potenti, e non è mica un caso). Voglio dire che gli elementi di discontinuità/opposizione rispetto al predominio cattolico sono stati molti e secolari; sono tutti politici, non religiosi; siamo in Europa, un tutto che doveva tener conto -politicamente e geograficamente- di altri pensieri e strutturazioni statali (e pesi specifici nazionali diversi, al confronto dei quali l'Italia è un peso piuma). Va anche detto, in effetti, che prima della breccia di Porta Pia, l'Italia (e anche la Spagna, con storia diversa) erano da questo punto di vista i paesi più retrogradi del continente. La spinta propulsiva per l'apertura -e il 'disarmo parziale' del (vostro, mio assolutamente no) cattolicesimo vengono da altrove, non certo dall'Italia. Sul compiacimento: chiaramente secondo me, è una baggianata di proporzioni planetarie (come la fierezza di essere italiani), quando al limite si può provare la sensazione di contentezza, se la si prova. Il compiacimento è secondo me legittimo solo per il risultato raggiunto in base anche ai tuoi sforzi; la fierezza è lo stesso (in realtà si nasce italiani, o cinesi, in base alla 'fortuna' e alle scelte d'altri, come i genitori, dunque non c'è nessun motivo di provare fierezza o compiacimento). E, ripeto, se in Italia non si è troppo cattolici (anche qui ci sarebbe da contestare, eh: guardiamo i medici obiettori che ledono un diritto fondamentale) non è grazie agli italiani o alla supposta superiorità della religione. Non credo che il cattolicesimo avesse in sé elementi migliori, come dici tu: ha semplicemente perso su vari fronti (in Italia non certo su tutti). Al limite si può pensare "che culo che non ne siamo più del tutto schiacciati", ecco (io ci aggiungerei anche un "grazie", ma vabbè). Infine, la recrudiscenza dei fondamentalismi è di difesa/oppositiva, non propulsiva/propositiva. E' un tentativo, chiaramente perseguito con metodi allucinanti- di difendersi dall'Europa e Usa, di sbandierare un'alterità e arroccarsi in essa (lasciamo da parte i rapporti con l'URSS e la sua 'caduta', che diventa un discorso lunghissimo con variegati punti di vista possibili). Se, nel corso dei secoli e ora, avessimo rotto infinitamente meno i coglioni, molto ma molto probabilmente non ci sarebbe. Il problema, da quella parte del mondo, sono i fondamentalismi che abbiamo (uso il noi perché mi pare di vedere che ti piace) via via per secoli innescato/scatenato, non la religione. E' una delle nostre responsabilità secondo questa ottica, che a me non sembra troppo sbagliata. My two cents, eh.


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> il velo è un simbolo, non ha nessun motivo pratico di essere portato per uscire di casa, e infatti chi se lo toglie, e ce ne sono, toglie un simbolo
> 
> una volta si usava anche da noi per andare a messa, vedi che le cose cambiano per tutti (almeno si spera)


Comunque la mia domanda era seria, eh. Nel senso che spiego storia al liceo, cioè parlo abbondantemente dei diritto conquistati con fatica dalle donne nel corso dell'Otto e del Novecento. E ne parlo con evidente partecipazione emotiva. Più di questo, però, mi parrebbe travalicare il mio ruolo. Se riesco ad appassionare ai diritti, è già qualcosa.
Non so come S. viva quel simbolo. So che non se lo è mai levato.
In Francia le legge vieta espressamente l'uso di qualsiasi oggetto copra il viso e non permetta identificazione. E' una legge che mi piace, ma scatenò polemiche: la Francia fu accusata di intolleranza, lei che è la patria delle tolleranze (nel senso della paternità rivoluzionaria). Cazzate. E' un paese LAICO.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Mah, boh, io direi che nell'evoluzione del rapporto (per me comunque barbarico, vedi il Concordato) fra Stato italiano e Chiesa, ti dimentichi alcune quisquilie: la lotta secolare fra Impero e Chiesa, la precedente formazione di stati nazionali -dunque forti- prima monarchici poi repubblicani laici in Europa (la Francia, ad esempio), il confronto -necessario- con le istanze 'illuminate' in senso laico delle civiltà protestanti (cioè di nazioni molto potenti, e non è mica un caso). Voglio dire che gli elementi di discontinuità/opposizione rispetto al predominio cattolico sono stati molti e secolari; sono tutti politici, non religiosi; siamo in Europa, un tutto che doveva tener conto -politicamente e geograficamente- di altri pensieri e strutturazioni statali (e pesi specifici nazionali diversi, al confronto dei quali l'Italia è un peso piuma). Va anche detto, in effetti, che prima della breccia di Porta Pia, l'Italia (e anche la Spagna, con storia diversa) erano da questo punto di vista i paesi più retrogradi del continente. La spinta propulsiva per l'apertura -e il 'disarmo parziale' del (vostro, mio assolutamente no) cattolicesimo vengono da altrove, non certo dall'Italia. Sul compiacimento: chiaramente secondo me, è una baggianata di proporzioni planetarie (come la fierezza di essere italiani), quando al limite si può provare la sensazione di contentezza, se la si prova. Il compiacimento è secondo me legittimo solo per il risultato raggiunto in base anche ai tuoi sforzi; la fierezza è lo stesso (in realtà si nasce italiani, o cinesi, in base alla 'fortuna' e alle scelte d'altri, come i genitori, dunque non c'è nessun motivo di provare fierezza o compiacimento). E, ripeto, se in Italia non si è troppo cattolici (anche qui ci sarebbe da contestare, eh: guardiamo i medici obiettori che ledono un diritto fondamentale) non è grazie agli italiani o alla supposta superiorità della religione. Non credo che il cattolicesimo avesse in sé elementi migliori, come dici tu: ha semplicemente perso su vari fronti (in Italia non certo su tutti). Al limite si può pensare "che culo che non ne siamo più del tutto schiacciati", ecco (io ci aggiungerei anche un "grazie", ma vabbè). Infine, *la recrudiscenza dei fondamentalismi è di difesa/oppositiva, non propulsiva/propositiva. *E' un tentativo, chiaramente perseguito con metodi allucinanti- di difendersi dall'Europa e Usa, di sbandierare un'alterità e arroccarsi in essa (lasciamo da parte i rapporti con l'URSS e la sua 'caduta', che diventa un discorso lunghissimo con variegati punti di vista possibili).* Se, nel corso dei secoli e ora, avessimo rotto infinitamente meno i coglioni, molto ma molto probabilmente non ci sarebbe. Il problema, da quella parte del mondo, sono i fondamentalismi che abbiamo (uso il noi perché mi pare di vedere che ti piace) via via per secoli innescato/scatenato, non la religione. E' una delle nostre responsabilità secondo questa ottica, che a me non sembra troppo sbagliata.* My two cents, eh.


ma non è vero, infatti l'integralismo negli ultimi decenni è andato a compiere un'escalation di orrori e violenze che nulla hanno a che vedere con la difesa/opposizione, ma anzi si sono concretati e continuano a concretarsi in introduzioni di nuove follie (tipo di recente un capo ha detto che il musulmano che va per lavoro o studio in occidente viola la legge) e di nuovi diktat (tipo le donne non possono più studiare), tant'è vero che in turchia si combatte per non introdurre l'islam come legge di stato...se per te questo non è propositivo/propulsivo (sempre in peggio, caso strano)...

la "nostra" grande colpa è economica e recente, ovvero l'aver dato potere al petrolio e materie prime, poi per il resto la detenzione del potere economico nel mondo è ciclico e non vedo perchè durante un determinato periodo di tempo non avrebbe potuto essere in mano agli usa o ad altri, non sono affatto rotture di coglioni, sono le condizioni che può fare chi detiene il potere in una data epoca, con tutti i rischi connessi, così va il mondo

che poi come al solito basterebbe immaginare il contrario: pensa che bello se il potere ce lo avessero loro:singleeye:
invece va cercato un equilibrio di poteri, che ammetterai sia difficile trovare con gente che ritiene tutti gli altri degli infedeli e basta (invece gli altri, cioè anche noi, mica si nascondono dietro alla scusa della religione, perchè appunto per noi la religione non è la base del consorzio sociale, e figuriamoci dell'economia!)


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque la mia domanda era seria, eh. Nel senso che spiego storia al liceo, cioè parlo abbondantemente dei diritto conquistati con fatica dalle donne nel corso dell'Otto e del Novecento. E ne parlo con evidente partecipazione emotiva. Più di questo, però, mi parrebbe travalicare il mio ruolo. Se riesco ad appassionare ai diritti, è già qualcosa.
> Non so come S. viva quel simbolo. So che non se lo è mai levato.
> In Francia le legge vieta espressamente l'uso di qualsiasi oggetto copra il viso e non permetta identificazione. E' una legge che mi piace, ma scatenò polemiche: la Francia fu accusata di intolleranza, lei che è la patria delle tolleranze (nel senso della paternità rivoluzionaria). Cazzate. E' un paese LAICO.


anche la mia risposta era seria, probabilmente la tua studentessa ha ricevuto dalla famiglia l'insegnamento di mettersi il velo, e non trova motivi validi per disattendere, ma è chiaro che non è come uscire senza mettersi le scarpe!

anche da noi è vietato rendersi irriconoscibili, per una questione di ordine pubblico anche abbastanza facile da capire
non so se hai mai visto una donna (che poi: chi può dirlo??) col burka, io sì, è impressionante...


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

comunque ... in un post hai scritto che si trovano 600 in dietro. 
Guarda caso hai ragione. La sua nascita è avvenuta centinaia di anni dopo
al cristianesimo ... Allora, prendendo questo punto di comparazione, risulta che:

600 anni fa, il cattolicesimo come era messo? Oppure, aspettiamo 
600 anni, per poter fare una comparazione ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bel discorso ed infatti ho scritto prima che i giovani (ovvero la maggioranza della popolazione, a differenza di noi) e le donne potrebbero smarcarsi, tuttavia purtroppo è anche vero che gli integralisti non sono affatto pochi vecchi bacucchi abbarbicati insensatamente al passato, ma anzi sono giovani pure loro, quindi evidentemente esiste un forte contrasto tra "pari", di difficile soluzione


Quello che forse non ti è chiaro è che smarcarsi (come tu scrivi), nei regimi totalitari significa lasciarci le penne o (se ti va di culo) essere imprigionati per anni senza alcun processo a volte. E per totalitario non si intende l'islam, ma qualsiasi dittatura. 
Ovviamente, dal tuo punto di vista, ribellarsi in queste condizioni è come farsi un cappuccino al bar.
Te l'ha scritto Nobody. Te l'ho ripetuto io. L'Europa e l'Occidente in generale devono la separazione del potere politico da quello religioso alla Rivoluzione Francese. Se non ci fosse stata avremmo ancora le monarchie assolutistiche e Paesi controllati ancora dalla Chiesa Cattolica.  La rivoluzione francese non è stata però un'agitazione del metalmeccanici un tranquillo sabato a Roma. Ma su è consumata nel sangue, con migliaia di morti ed esecuzioni sommarie di piazza. Per rovesciare i regimi spesso serve questo. Vogliamo incolpare gli iraniani o gli egiziani di non esserci ancora riusciti?

Buscopann


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> comunque ... in un post hai scritto che si trovano 600 in dietro.
> Guarda caso hai ragione. La sua nascita è avvenuta centinaia di anni dopo
> ...



infatti l'ho scritto proprio riferendomi al nostro calendario rispetto al loro, mica per caso:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti l'ho scritto proprio riferendomi al nostro calendario rispetto al loro, mica per caso:singleeye:



Ciao

ma se prendi ciò come punto di riferimento, 
e poi sostieni che la nostra sia migliore,
che cappero stai a dire? 

Cioè, è come fare una comparazione allora 
tra una bimba di sei e una di dieci. 
Grazie per l'evidenza ... :mrgreen: ... 


sienne


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quello che forse non ti è chiaro è che smarcarsi (come tu scrivi), nei regimi totalitari significa lasciarci le penne o (se ti va di culo) essere imprigionati per anni senza alcun processo a volte. E per totalitario non si intende l'islam, ma qualsiasi dittatura.
> Ovviamente, dal tuo punto di vista, ribellarsi in queste condizioni è come farsi un cappuccino al bar.
> Te l'ha scritto Nobody. Te l'ho ripetuto io. L'Europa e l'Occidente in generale devono la separazione del potere politico da quello religioso alla Rivoluzione Francese. Se non ci fosse stata avremmo ancora le monarchie assolutistiche e Paesi controllati ancora dalla Chiesa Cattolica.  La rivoluzione francese non è stata però un'agitazione del metalmeccanici un tranquillo sabato a Roma. Ma su è consumata nel sangue, con migliaia di morti ed esecuzioni sommarie di piazza. Per rovesciare i regimi spesso serve questo. Vogliamo incolpare gli iraniani o gli egiziani di non esserci ancora riusciti?
> 
> Buscopann



a parte che non so per quale strano motivo continui a dimenticare il Rinascimento...comunque quello che volevo dire e che mi sembrava fosse chiaro, è che se da una parte è vero che ci sono i giovani (soprattutto studenti e anche donne) che si stanno dando da fare, è anche vero che ALTRI giovani si stanno dando da fare nel senso opposto, ed è questo che è molto penalizzante per loro, secondo me

sul cappuccino non commento perchè mi sembra voler denigrare l'interlocutore in modo antipatico, e dimentichi che anche noi abbiamo avuto i nostri morti, che di certo non sono crepati al bar:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è vero, infatti l'integralismo negli ultimi decenni è andato a compiere un'escalation di orrori e violenze che nulla hanno a che vedere con la difesa/opposizione, ma anzi si sono concretati e continuano a concretarsi in introduzioni di nuove follie (tipo di recente un capo ha detto che il musulmano che va per lavoro o studio in occidente viola la legge) e di nuovi diktat (tipo le donne non possono più studiare), tant'è vero che in turchia si combatte per non introdurre l'islam come legge di stato...se per te questo non è propositivo/propulsivo (sempre in peggio, caso strano)...
> 
> la "nostra" grande colpa è economica e recente, ovvero l'aver dato potere al petrolio e materie prime, poi per il resto la detenzione del potere economico nel mondo è ciclico e non vedo perchè durante un determinato periodo di tempo non avrebbe potuto essere in mano agli usa o ad altri, non sono affatto rotture di coglioni, sono le condizioni che può fare chi detiene il potere in una data epoca, con tutti i rischi connessi, così va il mondo
> 
> ...


Un'analisi storica impeccabile. Salvini della Lega non avtebbe saputo far di meglio. Potere al petrolio, il potete economico ciclico del mondo che alla fine va così (oggi a me, domani a te).
Un'accozzaglia di banalità degne della migliore campagna elettorale italiana.
Anna ti faceva semplicemente notare che il fondamentalismo trae terreno fertile dalla povertà, dall'ignoranza e dalla disperazione della gente. Tutte condizioni che il sistema economico e finanziario in mano agli Usa e più in generale all'Occidente (e da poco anche da qualche altra potenza mondiale come la Cina) ha contribuito on modo determinante a creare e mantenere per pure ragioni di interesse.  Palese la questione palestinese. Un popolo che per gli americani rappresenta solo un fastidio perchè gli impedisce di leccare ancora di più il culo a israele.

Buscopann


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma se prendi ciò come punto di riferimento,
> e poi sostieni che la nostra sia migliore,
> ...



prego

però non dimenticare che il mondo ultimamente cambia in modo estremamente più veloce, c'è internet e ci sono informazioni come MAI nella storia, è difficile se non impossibile fare paragoni col passato

e continuo a dire che secondo me l'integralismo è una recrudescenza, un peggioramento, ovvero rema in senso opposto, e quindi non basta aspettare, come sembri suggerire tu...
aò, per noi fino agli anni 70 il terrorismo era solo quello rosso e nero, adesso che dici?? ti sembra uguale??


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un'analisi storica impeccabile. Salvini della Lega non avtebbe saputo far di meglio. Potere al petrolio, il potete economico ciclico del mondo che alla fine va così (oggi a me, domani a te).
> Un'accozzaglia di banalità degne della migliore campagna elettorale italiana.
> Anna ti faceva semplicemente notare che il fondamentalismo trae terreno fertile dalla povertà, dall'ignoranza e dalla disperazione della gente. Tutte condizioni che il sistema economico e finanziario in mano agli Usa e più in generale all'Occidente (e da poco anche da qualche altra potenza mondiale come la Cina) ha contribuito on modo determinante a creare e mantenere per pure ragioni di interesse.  Palese la questione palestinese. Un popolo che per gli americani rappresenta solo un fastidio perchè gli impedisce di leccare ancora di più il culo a israele.
> 
> Buscopann



ok, come non detto, spiacente ma non ho interesse a fare da bersaglio
...che poi il potere non sia ciclico è un delirio totale:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> prego
> 
> però non dimenticare che il mondo ultimamente cambia in modo estremamente più veloce, c'è internet e ci sono informazioni come MAI nella storia, è difficile se non impossibile fare paragoni col passato
> 
> ...



Ciao

a punto, non si possono fare comparazioni e arrivare a dire chi è migliore. 
E neanche mettendo come punto fermo il presente. Il presente ci indica 
le lotte e le resistenze che ci sono ecc. 

Sai quante comunità (correnti) cristiane, con pensieri estreme ci sono ancora oggi?
Questo, secondo me, è il punto: Ci sono delle teste di capre e se trovano terreno 
fertile, come ha spiegato Busco, si dilagano subito. 

Poi, è chiaro che una generazione non si troverà mai in totale accordo. 
Basta pensare ad esempio al periodo del Vietnam. Alcuni fieri patrioti altri, 
bruciavano i documenti. Solo così ... per discutere un po' ... 



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è vero, infatti l'integralismo negli ultimi decenni è andato a compiere un'escalation di orrori e violenze che nulla hanno a che vedere con la difesa/opposizione, ma anzi si sono concretati e continuano a concretarsi in introduzioni di nuove follie (tipo di recente un capo ha detto che il musulmano che va per lavoro o studio in occidente viola la legge) e di nuovi diktat (tipo le donne non possono più studiare), tant'è vero che in turchia si combatte per non introdurre l'islam come legge di stato...se per te questo non è propositivo/propulsivo (sempre in peggio, caso strano)...
> 
> la "nostra" grande colpa è economica e recente, ovvero l'aver dato potere al petrolio e materie prime, poi per il resto la detenzione del potere economico nel mondo è ciclico e non vedo perchè durante un determinato periodo di tempo non avrebbe potuto essere in mano agli usa o ad altri, non sono affatto rotture di coglioni, sono le condizioni che può fare chi detiene il potere in una data epoca, con tutti i rischi connessi, così va il mondo
> 
> ...


ma, scusa, non ho capito una cosa: ma tu non hai un giudizio etico/politico contro l'imperialismo o il suo tentativo (che sia culturale, economico, finanziario, fisico, di materie prime)?  Perché, sai, il fatto che lo 'possano fare' (fisicamente, militarmente, economicamente) non è uguale a 'ne hanno diritto'. Aggungo che non è che 'abbiamo' sbagliato a 'dare potere alle materie prime combustibili'. Quello già c'era, da Ford. Il problema è che abbiamo tentato in tutti i modi di prendergliele determinandone pure A) il monopolio B) il prezzo al barile (e non mi pare che il discorso sia finito). Quest'ultima recrudescenza integralista (i talebani) si è originata proprio dal 1996 ca, non casualmente dopo il crollo dell'URSS -tralascio gli attori della cosa, troppo ovvio- in Afganistan e Pakistan (ma già prima c'era stata la famigerata guerra del Golfo I, bel lascito della guerra Iran/Iraq e ingerenza USA).  Terra di nessuno (?), arrivo degli 'osservatori' (????), il tentativo di dominio del territorio dei Signori della Guerra contro la possibile/se non certa colonizzazione occidentale, così è nata. Poi, chiaramente, da begli imbecili che giocano a fare dio, la coalizione occidentale ha pure appoggiato una fazione, poi un'altra, stringendo rapporti capestro con terzi per il petrolio. Insomma, non è che 'siamo' i buoni, 'loro' i cattivi e siccome 'abbiamo i mezzi' abbiamo il diritto di. Sempre, al solito, secondo me etc etc. Se continui a pensare che la religione è la chiave dell'integralismo sbagli su tutta la linea. E' la bandiera unificante, e quando il gioco si fa duro la usano/strumentalizzano in modo allucinante e criminale per determinare chi è dentro e chi è fuori. Opinione, chiaramente.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque la mia domanda era seria, eh. Nel senso che spiego storia al liceo, cioè parlo abbondantemente dei diritto conquistati con fatica dalle donne nel corso dell'Otto e del Novecento. E ne parlo con evidente partecipazione emotiva. Più di questo, però, mi parrebbe travalicare il mio ruolo. Se riesco ad appassionare ai diritti, è già qualcosa.
> Non so come S. viva quel simbolo. So che non se lo è mai levato.
> In Francia le legge vieta espressamente l'uso di qualsiasi oggetto copra il viso e non permetta identificazione. E' una legge che mi piace, ma scatenò polemiche: la Francia fu accusata di intolleranza, lei che è la patria delle tolleranze (nel senso della paternità rivoluzionaria). Cazzate. E' un paese LAICO.


Un paese laido....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I francesi sallo sono convinti che il sole giri intorno alla francia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a punto, non si possono fare comparazioni e arrivare a dire chi è migliore.
> E neanche mettendo come punto fermo il presente. Il presente ci indica
> ...


faccio comparazioni perchè mi sembra che l'integralismo stia andando a diffondersi e non il contrario, quindi la strada per gli oppositori è sempre più in salita...

e poi dimentichi che anche i cristiani sono perseguitati, oggi, in alcune parti del mondo


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma, scusa, non ho capito una cosa: ma tu non hai un giudizio etico/politico contro l'imperialismo o il suo tentativo (che sia culturale, economico, finanziario, fisico, di materie prime)?  Perché, sai, il fatto che lo 'possano fare' (fisicamente, militarmente, economicamente) non è uguale a 'ne hanno diritto'. Aggungo che non è che 'abbiamo' sbagliato a 'dare potere alle materie prime combustibili'. Quello già c'era, da Ford. Il problema è che abbiamo tentato in tutti i modi di prendergliele determinandone pure A) il monopolio B) il prezzo al barile (e non mi pare che il discorso sia finito). Quest'ultima recrudescenza integralista (i talebani) si è originata proprio dal 1996 ca, non casualmente dopo il crollo dell'URSS -tralascio gli attori della cosa, troppo ovvio- in Afganistan e Pakistan (ma già prima c'era stata la famigerata guerra del Golfo I, bel lascito della guerra Iran/Iraq e ingerenza USA).  Terra di nessuno (?), arrivo degli 'osservatori' (????), il tentativo di dominio del territorio dei Signori della Guerra contro la possibile/se non certa colonizzazione occidentale, così è nata. Poi, chiaramente, da begli imbecili che giocano a fare dio, la coalizione occidentale ha pure appoggiato una fazione, poi un'altra, stringendo rapporti capestro con terzi per il petrolio. Insomma, non è che 'siamo' i buoni, 'loro' i cattivi e siccome 'abbiamo i mezzi' abbiamo il diritto di. Sempre, al solito, secondo me etc etc. Se continui a pensare che la religione è la chiave dell'integralismo sbagli su tutta la linea. E' la bandiera unificante, e quando il gioco si fa duro la usano/strumentalizzano in modo allucinante e criminale per determinare chi è dentro e chi è fuori. Opinione, chiaramente.



veramente si potrebbe già produrre il motore ad idrogeno, pensa un po' che rivoluzione sarebbe...
quindi il mio giudizio l'ho dato eccome: abbiamo sbagliato a rincorrere il petrolio, quando è da anni che esistono energie alternative ma che non si "possono" usare perchè provocherebbero un vero sconvolgimento presso le lobby e le multinazionali e i mercati e la borsa etc. etc., in un'impressionante reazione a catena 
ma anche riguardo all'alimentazione si potrebbe fare una rivoluzione, discorso lungo...
che poi il potere sia ciclico, basta guardare la storia, non capisco cosa diavolo ci sia da scandalizzarsi


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un'analisi storica impeccabile. Salvini della Lega non avtebbe saputo far di meglio. Potere al petrolio, il potete economico ciclico del mondo che alla fine va così (oggi a me, domani a te).
> Un'accozzaglia di banalità degne della migliore campagna elettorale italiana.
> Anna ti faceva semplicemente notare che il fondamentalismo trae terreno fertile dalla povertà, dall'ignoranza e dalla disperazione della gente. Tutte condizioni che il sistema economico e finanziario in mano agli Usa e più in generale all'Occidente (e da poco anche da qualche altra potenza mondiale come la Cina) ha contribuito on modo determinante a creare e mantenere per pure ragioni di interesse.  Palese la questione palestinese. Un popolo che per gli americani rappresenta solo un fastidio perchè gli impedisce di leccare ancora di più il culo a israele.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto, anche gli interventi precedenti (la questione palestinese l'ho deliberatamente lasciata fuori, ché ne viene un vespaio che non se ne può!). Quoto anche Nobody e, per ragioni diverse, anche Sienne (sono in modalità pigra) :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Comunque la mia domanda era seria, eh. Nel senso che spiego storia al liceo, cioè parlo abbondantemente dei diritto conquistati con fatica dalle donne nel corso dell'Otto e del Novecento. E ne parlo con evidente partecipazione emotiva. Più di questo, però, mi parrebbe travalicare il mio ruolo. Se riesco ad appassionare ai diritti, è già qualcosa.
> Non so come S. viva quel simbolo. So che non se lo è mai levato.
> In Francia le legge vieta espressamente l'uso di qualsiasi oggetto copra il viso e non permetta identificazione. E' una legge che mi piace, ma scatenò polemiche: la Francia fu accusata di intolleranza, lei che è la patria delle tolleranze (nel senso della paternità rivoluzionaria). Cazzate. E' un paese LAICO.


Perché ha un significato identitario complesso.
Credo che si faccia fatica a capire come pesi il sentirsi diversi. Una ragazza di famiglia musulmana si sente diversa perché, spesso anche se non sempre, ha un aspetto diverso, perché ha una famiglia con aspettative e richieste diverse, perché si sente considerata arretrata per definizione per queste cose e ancor più se rifiuta di adeguarsi a comportamenti che possono essere definiti liberi ma che spesso sono solo il risultato dell'abdicazione delle famiglie a un ruolo normativo. In questa situazione velarsi è affermarsi e porre davvero un simbolo tra sé e gli altri creando anche una protezione orgogliosa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente si potrebbe già produrre il motore ad idrogeno, pensa un po' che rivoluzione sarebbe...
> quindi il mio giudizio l'ho dato eccome: abbiamo sbagliato a rincorrere il petrolio, quando è da anni che esistono energie alternative ma che non si "possono" usare perchè provocherebbero un vero sconvolgimento presso le lobby e le multinazionali e i mercati e la borsa etc. etc., in un'impressionante reazione a catena
> ma anche riguardo all'alimentazione si potrebbe fare una rivoluzione, discorso lungo...
> che poi il potere sia ciclico, basta guardare la storia, non capisco cosa diavolo ci sia da scandalizzarsi


scandalizza il tuo (apparente) qualunquismo (nella sua generica accezione di svalutazione della critica politica). 'Oggi a me, domani a te e funziona così da sempre, smettela di schiamazzare'.
Sul fatto delle enrgie alternative, non possiamo che essere d'accordo. Colpa grave, non certo da attribuirsi agli islamici. Che una cosa hanno, una. E chiaramente, non può/non deve che essere 'nostra'. 

Edit: poi, non è nemmeno 'oggi a me, domani a te'. E' più 'oggi a me, domani al mio alleato col quale concordo nel più puro stile lobbistico, dopodomani al mio fido collaboratore che indirizzo da dietro'.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, come non detto, spiacente ma non ho interesse a fare da bersaglio
> ...che poi il potere non sia ciclico è un delirio totale:singleeye:


Guarda che quello che scrivi fa rabbrividire. 
Innanzitutto fammi capire in quale periodo storico l'Occidente NON abbia detenuto il potere e deciso di affamare il resto del mondo per i propri interessi. 
In secondo luogo parli di cicli come il campionato di calcio: una volta il milan, poi la juve, poi l'Inter. Ma per piacere dai. Siamo seri.
Relativamente alle analisi storiche si è tralasciato il Rinascimento, che tu continui insistentemente a citare, perchè l'esclusione pressoché totale del potere religioso da quello politico si è avuta con la rivoluzione francese e la diffusione dei suoi principi e delle sue idee in tutta Europa. All'epoca i rivoluzionari spogliavano le chiese e ghigliottinavano preti e cardinali. La Chiesa ha dovuto cambiare registro per non far la fine dei monarchi. Ha alzato le braccia e sventolato bandiera bianco.
Nel Rinascimento il potere Temporale era vivissimo e condizionava tutto lo scacchiere europeo. I Papi riconoscevano i Monarchi, decidevano guerre e alleanze. La Chiesa era uno Stato con un esercito potentissimo. A quel tempo invece l'Impero Ottomano e gli arabi erano da tempo una civiltà più evoluta, più libera e acculturata, condizionata molto meno dalla religione di quanto accadeva in europa col cristianesimo. Questo per farti capire che la religione è solo un pretesto. Non ha nulla a che vedere con tutto quello che per te rappresenta l'islam.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che scrivi fa rabbrividire.
> Innanzitutto fammi capire in quale periodo storico l'Occidente NON abbia detenuto il potere e deciso di affamare il resto del mondo per i propri interessi.
> In secondo luogo parli di cicli come il campionato di calcio: una volta il milan, poi la juve, poi l'Inter. Ma per piacere dai. Siamo seri.
> Relativamente alle analisi storiche si è tralasciato il Rinascimento, che tu continui insistentemente a citare, perchè l'esclusione pressoché totale del potere religioso da quello politico si è avuta con la rivoluzione francese e la diffusione dei suoi principi e delle sue idee in tutta Europa. All'epoca i rivoluzionari spogliavano le chiese e ghigliottinavano preti e cardinali. La Chiesa ha dovuto cambiare registro per non far la fine dei monarchi. Ha alzato le braccia e sventolato bandiera bianco.
> ...


quoto! Pensare il Rinascimento come l'epoca della presa/libertà del potere 'laico' è folle (e soprattutto, totalmente sbagliata).


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> faccio comparazioni perchè mi sembra che l'integralismo stia andando a diffondersi e non il contrario, quindi la strada per gli oppositori è sempre più in salita...
> 
> e poi dimentichi che *anche i cristiani sono perseguitati, oggi*, in alcune parti del mondo


ma sai che c'è? "Oggi a te, domani a me" (cit.) :singleeye:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scandalizza il tuo (apparente) qualunquismo (nella sua generica accezione di svalutazione della critica politica). 'Oggi a me, domani a te e funziona così da sempre, smettela di schiamazzare'.
> Sul fatto delle enrgie alternative, non possiamo che essere d'accordo.* Colpa grave, non certo da attribuirsi agli islamici.* Che una cosa hanno, una. E chiaramente, non può/non deve che essere 'nostra'.
> 
> Edit: poi, non è nemmeno 'oggi a me, domani a te'. E' più 'oggi a me, domani al mio alleato col quale concordo nel più puro stile lobbistico, dopodomani al mio fido collaboratore che indirizzo da dietro'.



ma infatti ho detto chiaramente che la colpa è "NOSTRA", e non ti ho mica detto che stai schiamazzando

bè si vede che l'integralismo per te è acqua fresca dall'impatto irrilevante, meglio così, buon riposo:mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che scrivi fa rabbrividire.
> Innanzitutto* fammi capire in quale periodo storico l'Occidente NON abbia detenuto il potere* e deciso di affamare il resto del mondo per i propri interessi.
> In secondo luogo parli di cicli come il campionato di calcio: una volta il milan, poi la juve, poi l'Inter. Ma per piacere dai. Siamo seri.
> Relativamente alle analisi storiche si è tralasciato il Rinascimento, che tu continui insistentemente a citare, perchè l'esclusione pressoché totale del potere religioso da quello politico si è avuta con la rivoluzione francese e la diffusione dei suoi principi e delle sue idee in tutta Europa. All'epoca i rivoluzionari spogliavano le chiese e ghigliottinavano preti e cardinali. La Chiesa ha dovuto cambiare registro per non far la fine dei monarchi. Ha alzato le braccia e sventolato bandiera bianco.
> ...



oggi è in asia, buongiorno...:singleeye:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai che c'è? "Oggi a te, domani a me" (cit.) :singleeye:



mannò dai, è impossibile, i cristiani perseguitano e basta, non hanno fatto altro, no?:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti ho detto chiaramente che la colpa è "NOSTRA", e non ti ho mica detto che stai schiamazzando
> 
> bè si vede che l'integralismo per te è acqua fresca dall'impatto irrilevante, meglio così, buon riposo:mrgreen:


non ho detto nemmeno questo! Solo, non lo confondo con la religione islamica e soprattutto ne ritengo responsabile, in modo schiacciante, l'Occidente. Credo ci sia ben poco di cui compiacersi.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ho detto nemmeno questo! Solo, non lo confondo con la religione islamica e soprattutto *ne ritengo responsabile, in modo schiacciante, l'Occidente*. Credo ci sia ben poco di cui compiacersi.



?????????

aò, noi con le cinture di bombe non siamo mai andati in giro, mi pare
mai pensato di risvegliarci davanti ad allah con 20 donne osannanti...la nostra religione non lo prevede:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ma tu parli di estremisti terroristi, che con la religione poco centra. 
La religione viene presa come pretesto ... 

Poi, scusami chi si ritiene superiore, pecca d'orgoglio ... 




sienne


----------



## ipazia (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu parli di estremisti terroristi, che con la religione poco centra.
> La religione viene presa come pretesto ...
> ...



...più che altro la dicotomia migliore/peggiore; superiore/inferiore è il brodo culturale in cui nascono gli integral-ismi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ?????????
> 
> aò, noi con le cinture di bombe non siamo mai andati in giro, mi pare
> mai pensato di risvegliarci davanti ad allah con 20 donne osannanti...la nostra religione non lo prevede:mrgreen:



Hm, in genere in effetti andiamo a casa loro con i carrarmati o lanciamo missili...li torturiamo... (viste le inchieste sui militari nella Guerra del Golfo?)
:risata::risata::risata: ma sei sicura che la piscina te l'abbiano rubata gli alieni? Mi pare d'aver visto un arabo nei paraggi...Ah, al solito, mi avvalgo della facoltà di non includermi nel tuo "nostra". Mi fa aumentare la salivazione


----------



## ipazia (15 Giugno 2014)

..questa mi piace un sacco...

"..se si devono cercare delle differenze - al di là o al di qua di ciò che ci rende tutti uguali, membri della specie umana - e se capire la differenza è condizione per ritrovare l'unità - allora le differenze veramente significative si trovano nell'infinitamente piccolo e non nell'infinitamente grande..."

U. Eco


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Hm, in genere in effetti andiamo a casa loro con i carrarmati o lanciamo missili...li torturiamo... (viste le inchieste sui militari nella Guerra del Golfo?)
> :risata::risata::risata: ma sei sicura che la piscina te l'abbiano rubata gli alieni? Mi pare d'aver visto un arabo nei paraggi...Ah, al solito, mi avvalgo della facoltà di non includermi nel tuo "nostra". Mi fa aumentare la salivazione


se è stato un arabo, probabilmente non era un oppositore, perchè in tal caso gliel'avrei regalata, la piscina:mrgreen:
fai finta di non leggere di chi parlo...non ti preoccupano i *GIOVANI *INVASATI INTEGRALISTI? ti sembra roba da poco?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> se è stato un arabo, probabilmente non era un oppositore, perchè in tal caso gliel'avrei regalata, la piscina:mrgreen:
> fai finta di non leggere di chi parlo...non ti preoccupano i *GIOVANI *INVASATI INTEGRALISTI? ti sembra roba da poco?


Per me ti sei avviluppata da sola volendo difendere un'affermazione iniziale.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu parli di estremisti terroristi, che con la religione poco centra.
> La religione viene presa come pretesto ...
> ...



veramente è da ieri che parlavo di vita privata e religione, solo ora di bombe...

e dimenticavo che non si può dire che secondo me da noi è migliore la qualità della vita e il rispetto dei diritti, altrimenti mi sento superiore:singleeye:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ti sei avviluppata da sola volendo difendere un'affermazione iniziale.



mannò, è sempre la stessa

potrei aggiungere che il grado di civiltà si vede anche da come sono le le carceri o come trattano gli animali, e avanti savoia...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è sempre la stessa
> 
> potrei aggiungere che il grado di civiltà si vede anche da come sono le le carceri o come trattano gli animali, *e avanti savoia*...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





anche noi abbiamo i nostri difetti


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente è da ieri che parlavo di vita privata e religione, solo ora di bombe...
> 
> e dimenticavo che non si può dire che secondo me da noi è migliore la qualità della vita e il rispetto dei diritti, altrimenti mi sento superiore:singleeye:


Ciao

dai, su ... vatti a rileggerti ... hai ben definito, che fosse grazie alla religione migliore. 

ecco, qui hai peccato ... :mrgreen: ... uno dei sette peccati capitali ... :rotfl:



sienne


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è sempre la stessa
> 
> potrei aggiungere che il grado di civiltà si vede anche da come sono le le carceri o come trattano gli animali, e avanti savoia...


Allora siamo incivili pure noi.

Le carceri al 95% in Italia fanno paura.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> oggi è in asia, buongiorno...:singleeye:


In effetti al G8 ci sono Malesia, India, Kazakistan e ultimamente stanno votando se ammettere anche le Maldive e il Bangladesh.
Ma per piacere...

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> se è stato un arabo, probabilmente non era un oppositore, perchè in tal caso gliel'avrei regalata, la piscina:mrgreen:
> fai finta di non leggere di chi parlo...non ti preoccupano i *GIOVANI *INVASATI INTEGRALISTI? ti sembra roba da poco?


non ho fatto mica finta! Quella che ho letto era una battuta, ho risposto con una battuta. Che vuoi che ti dica: certo che non mi sembra roba da poco. Penso che sia terrificante. Penso però, come ho già detto fino alla noia, che A) le condizioni le abbiamo create noi (in senso lato, chiaramente) B) non c'entra nulla con la religione islamica C) la religione cattolica non è migliore di niente e nessuno e, dopo gli ettolitri di sangue versato nei secoli e la quantità di libertà calpestate, dovrebbe andare in giro, semmai, a capo chino, pronunciando svariati mea culpa.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dai, su ... vatti a rileggerti ... *hai ben definito, che fosse grazie alla religione migliore. *
> 
> ...


in effetti è un vero peccato che il corano sia sempre stato interpretato in modo da rendere la vita privata dei musulmani, soprattutto donne, una schifezza
tra l'altro, che strano che si tratti sempre di equivoci!:singleeye:
si vede che la bibbia era scritta meglio, se non altro


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, è sempre la stessa
> 
> potrei aggiungere che il grado di civiltà si vede anche da come sono le le carceri o *come trattano gli animali*, e avanti savoia...


Free, dà retta a zia :smile:: non ti addentrare in questo argomento. Ti potrei seppellire.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti al G8 ci sono Malesia, India, Kazakistan e ultimamente stanno votando se ammettere anche le Maldive e il Bangladesh.
> Ma per piacere...
> 
> Buscopann


notizia segretissima: la cina tiene gli usa per le palle


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora siamo incivili pure noi.
> 
> Le carceri al 95% in Italia fanno paura.


ma infatti, chiediamo ai detenuti musulmani dove preferiscono scontare la pena
secondo me non se ne vanno


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Free, dà retta a zia :smile:: non ti addentrare in questo argomento. Ti potrei seppellire.



a te per es. ti manderei nello yemen con su un bel vestitino estivo e col tuo cagnolino, in avanscoperta:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti è un vero peccato che il corano sia sempre stato interpretato in modo da rendere la vita privata dei musulmani, soprattutto donne, una schifezza
> tra l'altro, che strano che si tratti sempre di equivoci!:singleeye:
> si vede che la bibbia era scritta meglio, se non altro


hm...ma il pappierone sulle cause, tutte storico/politiche, per le quali la chiesa cattolica, invadentissima e del tutto illibertaria anche e soprattutto riguardo alla vita privata delle persone l'hai saltata? :singleeye: Se non c'era il pensiero protestante e altre quisquilie estere (e palate di soldi che giravano) c'erano ancora i roghi, le streghe, l'eresia e le scuole solo confessionali.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm...ma il pappierone sulle cause, tutte storico/politiche, per le quali la chiesa cattolica, invadentissima e del tutto illibertaria anche e soprattutto riguardo alla vita privata delle persone* l'hai saltata?* :singleeye: Se non c'era il pensiero protestante e altre quisquilie estere (e palate di soldi che giravano) c'erano ancora i roghi, le streghe, l'eresia e le scuole solo confessionali.


no, l*'abbiamo* saltata, tutti assieme!
ma possibile che non riuscite a capirlo?


----------



## disincantata (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, chiediamo ai detenuti musulmani dove preferiscono scontare la pena
> secondo me non se ne vanno


Ovvio. Se hanno scelto l'Italia preferiscono restare.

Nulla toglie che abbiamo carceri incivili.

ed oltre a non essere giusto per i detenuti ed i loro figli che se molto piccoli ci restano con le madri non lo è neppure per le guardie carcerarie che lavoreremo  meglio e con detenuti più sereni in carceri a norma e dignitose.

molte guardie vengono messe in prepensionamento x invalidità x esaurimento nervoso per lo  stress.

quindi quello che risparmiano non ristrutturando lo paghiamo in malattie e pensioni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a te per es. ti manderei nello yemen con su un bel vestitino estivo e col tuo cagnolino, in avanscoperta:mrgreen:


il cagnolino ce l'hai te, intanto, io me ne guardo bene :smile:. Io non c'ho molta voglia di parlare dell'universo concentrazionario dell'allevamento animale in Europa e Usa. Davvero, Free. Ma se sul serio pensi che sia una delle chiavi per determinare la supremazia del pensiero occidentale etc etc, dovrebbero condannarci ai lavori forzati e buttare le chiavi proprio solo per come trattano (io mi defilo) il mondo animale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no, l*'abbiamo* saltata, tutti assieme!
> ma possibile che non riuscite a capirlo?


beh, a me sembra che l'abbia saltata solo tu, a dire il vero, qui. E per confutare, occorre dire, addurre fatti. Non basta accennare a una supposta superiorità culturale senza altri argomenti.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ho fatto mica finta! Quella che ho letto era una battuta, ho risposto con una battuta. Che vuoi che ti dica: certo che non mi sembra roba da poco. Penso che sia terrificante. Penso però, come ho già detto fino alla noia, che A) le condizioni le abbiamo create noi (in senso lato, chiaramente) B) non c'entra nulla con la religione islamica C) la religione cattolica non è migliore di niente e nessuno e, dopo gli ettolitri di sangue versato nei secoli e la quantità di libertà calpestate,* dovrebbe andare in giro, semmai, a capo chino, pronunciando svariati mea culpa.*


ebbasta!


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ebbasta!


e perché? L'avesse fatto una fottuta volta, mi dirai. Vogliamo parlare della recente santificazione, per caso, e il legamuccio di tale santo con il sostegno alla dittatura cilena? O di pedofilia e occultamento? Inizi tu?


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, a me sembra che l'abbia saltata solo tu, a dire il vero, qui. E per confutare, occorre dire, addurre fatti. Non basta accennare a una supposta superiorità culturale senza altri argomenti.


infatti l'ho detto mille volte!
da noi si divorzia, si abortisce, si studia, si guida, ci si veste come ci pare...nulla di così scontato altrove

poi se si vuole continuare a fingere che la vitaccia che fanno altrove è frutto di banali equivoci, vabbè!


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e perché? L'avesse fatto una fottuta volta, mi dirai. Vogliamo parlare della recente santificazione, per caso, e il legamuccio di tale santo con il sostegno alla dittatura cilena? O di pedofilia e occultamento? Inizi tu?



certo, la chiesa tende a difendere se stessa, come tutti i centri di potere, anche in modo ingiusto e vergognoso
tuttavia noi laici abbiamo armi per combatterne gli abusi e abbiamo una vita privata intoccabile


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

secondo te, allora il Corano è un testo ... di discriminazione e incitazione ad uccidere?
No scusa ... un testo del genere, mai sarebbe stato riconosciuto come una delle religioni mondiale ... 

Ci sono tanti testi ... che non sono riconosciuti ... e assumono tratti di sette ... 


Ma cosa stai dicendo?


sienne


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ovvio. Se hanno scelto l'Italia preferiscono restare.
> 
> Nulla toglie che *abbiamo carceri incivili.*
> 
> ...


non tutti, alcuni sono carceri modello, tipo a bollate
c'è ancora molto da fare ma intanto non siamo più in infrazione, qualche piccolo passo si è fatto
invece non oso pensare cosa significhi essere detenuti in certi paesi


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti l'ho detto mille volte!
> da noi si divorzia, si abortisce, si studia, si guida, ci si veste come ci pare...nulla di così scontato altrove
> 
> poi se si vuole continuare a fingere che la vitaccia che fanno altrove è frutto di banali equivoci, vabbè!


Free, santapaperina, sono CONQUISTE CIVILI, LAICHE, non religiose; la religione (tua, vostra) ha potuto solo abbozzare, non ha in sé nessun germe di supposta libertà personale che altre religioni non hanno. E tali conquiste civili, laiche, sono dovute a vari fattori, non ultimo dei quali la presenza, ai fianchi, di stati ben più potenti di quello italiano che hanno o una religione diversa e ben più libertaria (il protestantesimo) o che se ne fregano, tutto sommato, della religione in quanto poteri politici, nazoinali da secoli, molto meno asserviti al potere del papato. Quelle condizione storiche, politiche, economiche, altrove non solo non ci sono ma NOI LE ABBIAMO OSTACOLATE (continuiamo pure oggi). Rispondi a questo, senza ricominciare col refrain de "ma la nostra relgione è tanto bella, caruccia, simpatica e financo divertente". Abortisci (se ci riesci, dribblando i criminali medici obiettori cattolici, il che ormai non è per niente facile) per la 194, non per il tuo cattolicesimo. Le spinte democratiche non sono cattoliche. La forma politica cattolica è la teocrazia.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo te, allora il Corano è un testo ... di discriminazione e incitazione ad uccidere?
> No scusa ... un testo del genere, mai sarebbe stato riconosciuto come una delle religioni mondiale ...
> ...



ma riconosciuti da chi?

comunque io non ce l'ho col corano, però quando si parla del corano si dice sempre che è stato mal interpretato, che in realtà mica dice così etc. etc....ma sempre??
ti pare possibile?
a me pare più probabile che un conto è il corano, che in pratica è rimasto lettera morta, un conto è il risultato che vediamo nella realtà, quindi non vedo l'utilità di appellarsi alla bontà del corano, a meno che non venga considerato una lettura come un'altra
oppure diciamo che il corano sarà pure meraviglioso, i suoi risultati invece, NO


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> certo, la chiesa tende a difendere se stessa, come tutti i centri di potere, anche in modo ingiusto e vergognoso
> tuttavia noi laici abbiamo armi per combatterne gli abusi e abbiamo una vita privata intoccabile


Non grazie alla religione. Grazie ai poteri che a quella religione si sono opposti. Per questo, tornaro al tuo incipit, dire che la vita nei paesi fondamentalisti e infinitamente peggiore della vita in Occidente è un conto e siamo tutti d'accordo. Dire che il cattolicesimo è migliore è una fandonia nemmeno troppo ben confezionata. Tanto che non riesci ad argomentare, mi pare, rimanendo nel seminato religioso (se tu che hai tirato fuori la supposta superiorità religiosa, eh, mica io).


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Free, santapaperina, sono CONQUISTE CIVILI, LAICHE, non religiose; la religione (tua, vostra) ha potuto solo abbozzare, non ha in sé nessun germe di supposta libertà personale che altre religioni non hanno. E tali conquiste civili, laiche, sono dovute a vari fattori, non ultimo dei quali la presenza, ai fianchi, di stati ben più potenti di quello italiano che hanno o una religione diversa e ben più libertaria (il protestantesimo) o *che se ne fregano, tutto sommato, della religione* in quanto poteri politici, nazoinali da secoli, molto meno asserviti al potere del papato. Quelle condizione storiche, politiche, economiche, altrove non solo non ci sono ma NOI LE ABBIAMO OSTACOLATE (continuiamo pure oggi). Rispondi a questo, senza ricominciare col refrain de "ma la nostra relgione è tanto bella, caruccia, simpatica e financo divertente". Abortisci (se ci riesci, dribblando i criminali medici obiettori cattolici, il che ormai non è per niente facile) per la 194, non per il tuo cattolicesimo. Le spinte democratiche non sono cattoliche. La forma politica cattolica è la teocrazia.


osti, è da ieri che lo dico!:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma riconosciuti da chi?
> 
> comunque io non ce l'ho col corano, però quando si parla del corano si dice sempre che è stato mal interpretato, che in realtà mica dice così etc. etc....ma sempre??
> ti pare possibile?
> ...


ma guarda che di islamici mederati ne esistono a pacchi, eh. E li hai pur visti: erano la stragrande maggioranza fino a pochi anni fa. O quelli secondo te sono meno islamici dei fondamentalisti? O meno rappresentativi del Corano? Ma dimmi, l'hai mai letto, mai dato uno sguardo a quella religione? Mai letto qualcosa su quell'argomento?


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non grazie alla religione. Grazie ai poteri che a quella religione si sono opposti. Per questo, tornaro al tuo incipit, dire che la vita nei paesi fondamentalisti e infinitamente peggiore della vita in Occidente è un conto e siamo tutti d'accordo. Dire che il cattolicesimo è migliore è una fandonia nemmeno troppo ben confezionata. Tanto che non riesci ad argomentare, mi pare, rimanendo nel seminato religioso (se tu che hai tirato fuori la supposta superiorità religiosa, eh, mica io).



ok, allora per riassumere:
l'islam è meraviglioso ma sempre frainteso, con effetti allucinanti
invece il cristianesimo è il massimo planetario della repressione etc., ma *stranamente* l'abbiamo superato
ergo ovviamente è meglio l'islam, e noi abbiamo avuto solo un immenso culo:singleeye:
così va meglio??:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Free, santapaperina, sono CONQUISTE CIVILI, LAICHE, non religiose; la religione (tua, vostra) ha potuto solo abbozzare, non ha in sé nessun germe di supposta libertà personale che altre religioni non hanno. E tali conquiste civili, laiche, sono dovute a vari fattori, non ultimo dei quali la presenza, ai fianchi, di stati ben più potenti di quello italiano che hanno o una religione diversa e ben più libertaria (il protestantesimo) o che se ne fregano, tutto sommato, della religione in quanto poteri politici, nazoinali da secoli, molto meno asserviti al potere del papato. Quelle condizione storiche, politiche, economiche, altrove non solo non ci sono ma NOI LE ABBIAMO OSTACOLATE (continuiamo pure oggi). Rispondi a questo, senza ricominciare col refrain de "ma la nostra relgione è tanto bella, caruccia, simpatica e financo divertente". Abortisci (se ci riesci, dribblando i criminali medici obiettori cattolici, il che ormai non è per niente facile) per la 194, non per il tuo cattolicesimo. Le spinte democratiche non sono cattoliche. La forma politica cattolica è la teocrazia.


Per me voleva portarci a dire che la religione cristiana fa schifo.:singleeye:
Cosa che oggettivamente non è vero, così come non è vero per le altre religioni.
Se crediamo che i libri delle religioni siano i Libri dettati da Dio è un conto, se non lo crediamo allora ogni religione è un prodotto culturale avanzato, all'epoca in cui è stata formulata, delle menti filosofiche e spirituali dell'epoca che erano comunque prodotti della loro storia e che del contesto storico dovevano tenere conto.
Si può invece dire che le religioni hanno avuto la funzione di incanalare pulsioni umane mitigandole, cosa che non sempre riesce per la pervasività del pensiero intollerante.
Noi tendiamo a trovare oppressivo il cattolicesimo perché viviamo qui, ma in USA sono diffusi movimenti fondamentalisti che fan paura.
Per dire Turing è stato vittima della cultura protestante http://nuovoeutile.it/alan-turing-quando-il-conformismo-stronca-il-genio/
Contrapporsi tra Noi e Loro è negativo, per me, da qualunque parte ci ponga, anche in quella dei laici, se lo si fa nella presunzione di essere i buoni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> osti, è da ieri che lo dico!:singleeye:


eh, panterina, ieri hai esordito con "la nostra religione è la migliore". Non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Vedo però che hai la stessa difficoltà a ritrattare dei cattolici . D'altronde, son secoli (in verità: millenni) che nojelafanno.


----------



## sienne (15 Giugno 2014)

Ciao free,

ti rendi conto, che solo tu porti avanti ragionamenti 
di comparazione in termini migliore o peggiore?

E come prova prendi la loro situazione attuale. 

OK ... 


sienne


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che di islamici mederati ne esistono a pacchi, eh. E li hai pur visti: *erano la stragrande maggioranza fino a pochi anni fa.* O quelli secondo te sono meno islamici dei fondamentalisti? O meno rappresentativi del Corano? Ma dimmi, l'hai mai letto, mai dato uno sguardo a quella religione? Mai letto qualcosa su quell'argomento?



infatti mica per niente avevo posto l'attenzione sui GIOVANI integralisti, mica su vecchi bacucchi abbarbicati alle tradizioni...
letto ho letto, anche i giornali che male non fa


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> ti rendi conto, che solo tu porti avanti ragionamenti
> di comparazione in termini migliore o peggiore?
> ...



e cosa dovrei prendere?
sono solo molto pratica, e mi immagino come possa essere vivere così, il resto sono chiacchiere


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, allora per riassumere:
> l'islam è meraviglioso ma sempre frainteso, con effetti allucinanti
> invece il cristianesimo è il massimo planetario della repressione etc., ma *stranamente* l'abbiamo superato
> ergo ovviamente è meglio l'islam, e noi abbiamo avuto solo un immenso culo:singleeye:
> così va meglio??:mrgreen:


sai che c'è? Ti propongo la conversione al protestantesimo. Almeno, il dissidio evidente nel tuo pensiero lo ricuci. Quella religione, e solo quella, che io sappia, deliberatamente non si occupa delle vite private né intermedia fra l'uomo e il dio. Lo dico sul serio. Affermare la libertà possibile all'interno del pensiero cattolico nella cui accolita eisitono ancora i gesuiti fa rabbrividire


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti mica per niente avevo posto l'attenzione sui GIOVANI integralisti, mica su vecchi bacucchi abbarbicati alle tradizioni...
> letto ho letto, anche i giornali che male non fa


Volevo postarti foto di giovani di FN ma mi facevano così orrore che non ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok, allora per riassumere:
> l'islam è meraviglioso ma sempre frainteso, con effetti allucinanti
> invece il cristianesimo è il massimo planetario della repressione etc., ma *stranamente* l'abbiamo superato
> ergo ovviamente è meglio l'islam, e noi abbiamo avuto solo un immenso culo:singleeye:
> così va meglio??:mrgreen:


ma io l'aut aut lo rifiuto proprio. Io direi: la religione fa cagare in sé e quella cattolica non fa eccezine; grazie a vari elementi, ben pochi dei quali italiani, per alcuni aspetti possiamo vivere come se non esistesse. Per altri no, ma confidiamo nel caso o, meglio, in ulteriori interventi altrui.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, panterina, ieri hai esordito con "la nostra religione è la migliore". Non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Vedo però che hai la stessa difficoltà a ritrattare dei cattolici . D'altronde, son secoli (in verità: millenni) che nojelafanno.



è migliore perchè è più facilmente "saltabile", come dimostrato dai fatti e come ho detto un sacco di volte...
sarà meno rigida, saremo noi meno "seri", ci sono tanti motivi, mica uno solo


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Per me voleva portarci a dire che la religione cristiana fa schifo.*:singleeye:
> Cosa che oggettivamente non è vero, così come non è vero per le altre religioni.
> Se crediamo che i libri delle religioni siano i Libri dettati da Dio è un conto, se non lo crediamo allora ogni religione è un prodotto culturale avanzato, all'epoca in cui è stata formulata, delle menti filosofiche e spirituali dell'epoca che erano comunque prodotti della loro storia e che del contesto storico dovevano tenere conto.
> Si può invece dire che le religioni hanno avuto la funzione di incanalare pulsioni umane mitigandole, cosa che non sempre riesce per la pervasività del pensiero intollerante.
> ...


oh, bstava dirlo! Io impreco contro la religione cattolica quotidianamente, anche usando francesismi che lèvate 
In Usa, altro che movimenti integralisti: dallo Utah e l'harem di mogli dei Mormoni alle scuole creazioniste che confutano i dinosauri ai movimenti antiabortisti (non casualmente vicinissimi al tea party). Io infatti, faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio (ma c'ho un'età, nemmeno a dire che me la fumo ). Apprezzo la conoscenza intellettuale di tutte le religioni (hanno elementi magnifici) e aborro l'adesione ad esse (hanno elementi allucinanti e sono antidemocratiche per definizione). Se dovessi poi fare una scala di 'bellezza' fra le 3 monoteistiche, direi che quella cattolica non è assolutamente al primo posto (il VT mette paura vera).


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> è migliore perchè è più facilmente "saltabile", come dimostrato dai fatti e come ho detto un sacco di volte...
> sarà meno rigida, saremo noi meno "seri", ci sono tanti motivi, mica uno solo


daidaidai, ci siamo quasi!  "La civiltà *laica* occidentale è migliore di quella *fondamentalista islamica*" e la accendiamo. Poi ci beviamo un bicchiere di vino


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, bstava dirlo! Io impreco contro la religione cattolica quotidianamente, anche usando francesismi che lèvate
> In Usa, altro che movimenti integralisti: dallo Utah e l'harem di mogli dei Mormoni alle scuole creazioniste che confutano i dinosauri ai movimenti antiabortisti (non casualmente vicinissimi al tea party). Io infatti, faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio (ma c'ho un'età, nemmeno a dire che me la fumo ). Apprezzo la conoscenza intellettuale di tutte le religioni (hanno elementi magnifici) e aborro l'adesione ad esse (hanno elementi allucinanti e sono antidemocratiche per definizione). Se dovessi poi fare una scala di 'bellezza' fra le 3 monoteistiche, direi che quella cattolica non è assolutamente al primo posto (il VT mette paura vera).


VT?
Edit:  ah Vecchio Testamento! Ma quello è vecchio :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> VT?
> Edit:  ah Vecchio Testamento! Ma quello è vecchio :mrgreen:


:girlhaha:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Free, dà retta a zia :smile:: non ti addentrare in questo argomento. Ti potrei seppellire.


se sei così superiore seppelliscila senza avvertimento che suona stonatissimo ,dai.
comunque io ho una collaboratrice iraniana ; ragazza splendida e cosmospolita , invidiabile con le sue quattro lingue..
che è fuggita da un paese dove non avrebbe mai potuto apprezzare tutto quello (ed è tanto) che lei vale


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei così superiore seppelliscila senza avvertimento che suona stonatissimo ,dai.
> comunque io ho una collaboratrice iraniana ; ragazza splendida e cosmospolita , invidiabile con le sue quattro lingue..
> che è fuggita da un paese dove non avrebbe mai potuto apprezzare tutto quello (ed è tanto) che lei vale


ma scusa, parlava di un supposto atteggiamento 'superiore' con gli animali, secondo te io (come anche Occhi Versi o Simy) non abbiamo sufficiente conoscenza del sistema di allevamento intensivo occidentale e la sua barbarie per seppellire chiunque? Le tue critiche mi stanno sempre bene, ma insomma, questa è bella tirata, eh. :smile: L'Occidente, riguardo agli animali, è migliore solo della Cina. Forse.


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, bstava dirlo! Io impreco contro la religione cattolica quotidianamente, anche usando francesismi che lèvate
> In Usa, altro che movimenti integralisti: dallo Utah e l'harem di mogli dei Mormoni alle scuole creazioniste che confutano i dinosauri ai movimenti antiabortisti (non casualmente vicinissimi al tea party). Io infatti, faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio (ma c'ho un'età, nemmeno a dire che me la fumo ). Apprezzo la conoscenza intellettuale di tutte le religioni (hanno elementi magnifici) e aborro l'adesione ad esse (hanno elementi allucinanti e sono antidemocratiche per definizione). Se dovessi poi fare una scala di 'bellezza' fra le 3 monoteistiche, direi che quella cattolica non è assolutamente al primo posto (il VT mette paura vera).



infatti in Usa sono conciati molto peggio di noi, quindi anche qui il cristianesimo fa bella figura

e a me piace, mi ricorda mia nonna, che mi portava a messa però mi diceva di non mettere la mano nell'acqua benedetta che ce la mettevano tutti, metti che mi ammalavo! (ma nonna, non è benedetta??), che si è fatta cremare anche se il suo prete le aveva detto di no, che mi ha regalato la catenina col crocifisso d'oro...quando sto all'estero (poco in effetti) mi manca il mio paese con i nostri cristi e le nostre madonne ad ogni cantone, per me sono tradizioni che trovo un po' assurdo negare: sono le nostre:smile:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> daidaidai, ci siamo quasi!  "La civiltà *laica* occidentale è migliore di quella *fondamentalista islamica*" e la accendiamo. Poi ci beviamo un bicchiere di vino


ma allora diciamo che noi saltiamo meglio

ecco ad es. il vino: loro non possono berlo, noi lo beviamo anche a messa, che figata


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti in Usa sono conciati molto peggio di noi, quindi anche qui il cristianesimo fa bella figura
> 
> e a me piace, mi ricorda mia nonna, che mi portava a messa però mi diceva di non mettere la mano nell'acqua benedetta che ce la mettevano tutti, metti che mi ammalavo! (ma nonna, non è benedetta??), che si è fatta cremare anche se il suo prete le aveva detto di no, che mi ha regalato la catenina col crocifisso d'oro...quando sto all'estero (poco in effetti) mi manca il mio paese con i nostri cristi e le nostre madonne ad ogni cantone, per me sono tradizioni che trovo un po' assurdo negare: sono le nostre:smile:


mia nonna mi raccontava che ai suoi tempi le donne appena partorito dovevano andare in chiesa a l_iberarsi da questo peccato.
_roba da chiodi


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia nonna mi raccontava che ai suoi tempi le donne appena partorito dovevano andare in chiesa a l_iberarsi da questo peccato.
> _roba da chiodi


questa non l'ho mai sentita...in che senso?
il sesso era ammesso nel matrimonio e per avere figli, e partorire era peccato?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia nonna mi raccontava che ai suoi tempi le donne appena partorito dovevano andare in chiesa a l_iberarsi da questo peccato.
> _roba da chiodi


Espressione che traduceva "cerimonia di purificazione" che è presente praticamente in tutte le religioni e che ha una funzione di protezione delle donne che, diversamente, dovrebbero soddisfare il debito coniugale anche subito dopo il parto.


----------



## passante (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Espressione che traduceva "cerimonia di purificazione" che è presente praticamente in tutte le religioni e che ha una funzione di protezione delle donne che, diversamente, dovrebbero soddisfare *il debito coniugale *anche subito dopo il parto.


:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Espressione che traduceva "*cerimonia di purificazione*" che è presente praticamente in tutte le religioni e che ha una funzione di protezione delle donne che, diversamente, dovrebbero soddisfare il debito coniugale anche subito dopo il parto.


certo è bizzarro che alle donne il ciclo della vita sia abbinato ad essere impure :vedi la superstizione per la quale se toccano una pianta essa secca ed altre vaie amenità


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo è bizzarro che alle donne il ciclo della vita sia abbinato ad essere impure :vedi la superstizione per la quale se toccano una pianta essa secca ed altre vaie amenità


Eheheh... abbiamo il segreto della vita iscritto nel corpo. Tutte le "civiltà" hanno voluto controllarlo, tzé.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo è bizzarro che alle donne il ciclo della vita sia abbinato ad essere impure :vedi la superstizione per la quale se toccano una pianta essa secca ed altre vaie amenità


In antropologia impuro e sacro spesso si sovrappongono, in alcune culture esiste una sola parola.


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

Levitico, 21,1

Il Signore aggiunse a Mosè: "Riferisci agli Israeliti: Quando una donna sarà rimasta incinta e darà alla luce un* maschio*, sarà* immonda per sette giorni*; sarà immonda come nel tempo delle sue regole. L'ottavo giorno si circonciderà il bambino. Poi essa resterà ancora trentatré giorni a purificarsi dal suo sangue [Tot. *40*]; non toccherà alcuna cosa santa e non entrerà nel santuario, finché non siano compiuti i giorni della sua purificazione. Ma, se partorisce una* femmina* sarà *immonda due settimane* come al tempo delle sue regole; resterà sessantasei giorni a purificarsi del suo sangue [Tot. *80*].


sienne


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

Ciao


sul termine "impuro" e "puro":
In ebraico sono termini "tecnici", che non hanno una connotazione morale. 
Cioè, né un aspetto positivo né un aspetto negativo. Bensì riguarda uno stato. 
Perciò, potrebbe essere interpretato come un momento di impossibilità / di non essere compatibili. 
Nell'uso ... hanno però la connotazione o vengono usati con la metafora di "non buono" vs. "buono. 
Mi sembra anche logico, poiché ... quale ragione sta dietro al non essere compatibili in quel momento? 
Perché non si dovrebbe essere sempre nello stato puro ... e compatibili? Invece di essere isolati ... 
Tralasciando anche l'aspetto, che allora anche Cristo alla sua morte era impuro ... 
con tutto il sangue che ha perso ... 

Questo concetto, non mi è mai stato veramente chiaro ...


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> sul termine "impuro" e "puro":
> ...


l'impurezza della donna dopo il parto si trova anche nell'induismo. Dopo il parto la donna non puó avere rapporti e non puó toccare il vasellame in cucina.
non so in altre religioni.
ma ne avevamo discusso anche un'altra volta, queste paiono regole in realtà fatte per proteggere le donne... Che altrimenti potevano essere rimesse ai doveri domestici, diciamo, quando ancora non era il caso...


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> l'impurezza della donna dopo il parto si trova anche nell'induismo. Dopo il parto la donna non puó avere rapporti e non puó toccare il vasellame in cucina.
> non so in altre religioni.
> ma ne avevamo discusso anche un'altra volta, queste paiono regole in realtà fatte per proteggere le donne... Che altrimenti potevano essere rimesse ai doveri domestici, diciamo, quando ancora non era il caso...



Ciao

quello che sconcerta è, che (come riportato sopra) nel VT se partorisce una femmina è impura 
il doppio del tempo e lo è anche durante le mestruazioni ... porta a dubitare ... o a cercare altre ragioni. 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> veramente è da ieri che parlavo di vita privata e religione, solo ora di bombe...
> 
> *e dimenticavo che non si può dire che secondo me da noi è migliore la qualità della vita e il rispetto dei diritti, altrimenti mi sento superiore*:singleeye:


allora... secondo me fai un errore in partenza, voler fare una classifica sulla religione migliore partendo dalle condizioni di vita dei paesi in cui questa religione è praticata.
Qui prendi una cantonata colossale, perchè in realtà quelle condizioni sociali dipendono non dalla presunta bontà o meno della religione in questione, ma semmai dalla suddivisione del potere temporale da quello spirituale.
Se i due poteri coincidono, allora ecco lo stato teocratico... q qui non c'è scampo, che sia cristiano, musulmano, ebraico... i diritti fondamentali dei cittadini vengono lesi.
Semmai si potrebbe intavolare un discorso più serio sulla bontà dei principi etici veicolati dalle varie religioni. Però bisognerebbe conoscerle a fondo, leggersi bibbia e corano e iniziare a farsi un'opinione un po' più precisa dei sentito dire.


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> questa non l'ho mai sentita...in che senso?
> il sesso era ammesso nel matrimonio e per avere figli,* e partorire era peccato*?


anche fare la comunione con le mestruazioni... :singleeye:


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora... secondo me fai un errore in partenza, voler fare una classifica sulla religione migliore partendo dalle condizioni di vita dei paesi in cui questa religione è praticata.
> Qui prendi una cantonata colossale, perchè in realtà quelle condizioni sociali dipendono non dalla presunta bontà o meno della religione in questione, ma semmai dalla suddivisione del potere temporale da quello spirituale.
> Se i due poteri coincidono, allora ecco lo stato teocratico... q qui non c'è scampo, che sia cristiano, musulmano, ebraico... i diritti fondamentali dei cittadini vengono lesi.
> Semmai si potrebbe intavolare un discorso più serio sulla bontà dei principi etici veicolati dalle varie religioni. Però bisognerebbe conoscerle a fondo, leggersi bibbia e corano e iniziare a farsi un'opinione un po' più precisa dei sentito dire.



va bene, allora parliamo delle religioni in astratto, così tanto per parlare...

e infatti ne ho già parlato: ho detto che il cristianesimo è la religione più repressiva in assoluto, e invece l'islam è meraviglioso...peccato che sia stato SEMPRE equivocato:singleeye:

perchè non dirmi che appena si nomina il corano non parte la tiritera che però non dice così, è un equivoco, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte, et. etc.

ma hai letto l'intervista della donna musulmana che avevo messo?


----------



## sienne (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> va bene, allora parliamo delle religioni in astratto, così tanto per parlare...
> 
> e infatti ne ho già parlato: ho detto che il cristianesimo è la religione più repressiva in assoluto, e invece l'islam è meraviglioso...peccato che sia stato SEMPRE equivocato:singleeye:
> 
> ...



Ciao

perché assumi questa ironia?
e da dove deduci che si sostiene, che sia migliore?
Sei tu, solo tu, che continui con questo fatto ...
Nessuno l'ha sostenuto ... 


sienne


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché assumi questa ironia?
> e da dove deduci che si sostiene, che sia migliore?
> ...


io sarò anche ironica fuori luogo, ma intanto nessuno se/me lo spiega come mai sono sorti tutti 'sti equivoci

forse il corano è un libro che si presta di più alle manipolazioni, oppure sarà il loro modo di studiarlo, o una predisposizione a cogliere solo quello che in quel momento storico può far comodo...comunque mi sembra una domanda lecita, sono curiosa, che ci vuoi fare


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche fare la comunione con le mestruazioni... :singleeye:


 no. Sempre fatta.


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> no. Sempre fatta.


perché facevi la furbina e non dichiaravi il tuo stato impuro .


volevo fare una domanda a danny...ma le nudiste con il ciclo vanno in giro col cordino dei tampax che fa capolino?


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

vabbè comunque il nostro Papa ha aperto finalmente ai divorziati
non so che succede in caso di divorziate mestruate:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sarò anche ironica fuori luogo, ma intanto nessuno se/me lo spiega come mai sono sorti tutti 'sti equivoci
> 
> forse il corano è un libro che si presta di più alle manipolazioni, oppure sarà il loro modo di studiarlo, o una predisposizione a cogliere solo quello che in quel momento storico può far comodo...comunque mi sembra una domanda lecita, sono curiosa, che ci vuoi fare



OGGI la realtà sociale degli stati a maggioranza cristiana e islamica è tale per cui etc etc.

Ma storicamente, la bibbia ha veicolato tante atrocità quante il corano. Rendendo l'affermazione che è la diversa religione, la radice della diversità tra questi stati oggi, quantomai... sbagliata.

Come è stato già scritto, la nostra libertà è stata veicolata da un numero di rivoluzioni di vario tipo, che hanno tagliato la testa dello stato teocratico.
Altrimenti eravamo ancora al "la donna per sua natura deve essere sottomessa al marito".

La religione cristiana non consente aborto e divorzio tanto quanto il corano. nel corano non vi è scritto nulla sui suicidi per ammazzare infedeli. Come nel vangelo non si parla di crociate e di torturare la gente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sarò anche ironica fuori luogo, ma intanto nessuno se/me lo spiega come mai sono sorti tutti 'sti equivoci
> 
> forse il corano è un libro che si presta di più alle manipolazioni, oppure sarà il loro modo di studiarlo, o una predisposizione a cogliere solo quello che in quel momento storico può far comodo...comunque mi sembra una domanda lecita, sono curiosa, che ci vuoi fare


Magari perché noi abbiamo informazioni che tendono a mettere in luce solo aspetti che favoriscono questa idea?
Un po' come, da quando c'è la questione marò, arrivano notizie di stupri dall'India che, se si guardano i dati in rapporto alla popolazione sono meno frequenti che da noi o negli States. 
Il fatto che non ci sia una gerarchia ecclesiastica ma solo "sapienti" riconosciuti dalla comunità è un problema, che è lo stesso nel protestantesimo dove si trovano pensiero "avanzato" e gruppi fondamentalisti.
Per me, sono sempre applicazioni di pensiero filosofico, adattato a una cultura, che si esplicitano in forme diverse.
Per dire l'idea di Dio dell'Islam è totalmente trascendente e questo si potrebbe considerarlo più alto filosoficamente e teologicamente di un Dio trinitario. Personalmente l'idea di un Dio che s'incarna la trovo meravigliosa ma è più simile a una religione politeista con dei e semidei.
Per me ricondurre alla religione le differenze è appiattire e compiere un pericolosissima operazione di contrapposizione che impedisce di trovare punti comuni che consentono miglioramenti per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché *facevi la furbina *e non dichiaravi il tuo stato impuro .
> 
> 
> volevo fare una domanda a danny...ma le nudiste con il ciclo vanno in giro col cordino dei tampax che fa capolino?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: nessuno ha mai toccato l'argomento.
Un cordino che vuoi che sia?!
Potrei aggiungere un'altra domanda a quelle (sceme ma non tanto) che tipo di depilazione è più diffusa?:carneval:


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> OGGI la realtà sociale degli stati a maggioranza cristiana e islamica è tale per cui etc etc.
> 
> Ma storicamente, la bibbia ha veicolato tante atrocità quante il corano. Rendendo l'affermazione che è la diversa religione, la radice della diversità tra questi stati oggi, quantomai... sbagliata.
> 
> ...



anche questo discorso l'abbiamo già fatto

e io dicevo che però, a differenza che da noi, da loro le cose stanno peggiorando, e non progressivamente migliorando...

...quando parlavo dei giovani integralisti, e mica solo i vecchi...

a te invece sembra che stiano migliorando?


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari perché noi abbiamo informazioni che tendono a mettere in luce solo aspetti che favoriscono questa idea?
> Un po' come, da quando c'è la questione marò, arrivano notizie di stupri dall'India che, se si guardano i dati in rapporto alla popolazione sono meno frequenti che da noi o negli States.
> Il fatto che non ci sia una gerarchia ecclesiastica ma solo "sapienti" riconosciuti dalla comunità è un problema, che è lo stesso nel protestantesimo dove si trovano pensiero "avanzato" e gruppi fondamentalisti.
> Per me, sono sempre applicazioni di pensiero filosofico, adattato a una cultura, che si esplicitano in forme diverse.
> ...



è proprio sui miglioramenti che nutro profondi dubbi, come dicevo

spero sia un periodo buio che si chiuda presto, tutto qua, ma segnali io personalmente non ne vedo


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari perché noi abbiamo informazioni che tendono a mettere in luce solo aspetti che favoriscono questa idea?
> Un po' come, da quando c'è la questione marò, arrivano notizie di* stupri dall'India che, se si guardano i dati in rapporto alla popolazione sono meno frequenti che da noi o negli States. *
> Il fatto che non ci sia una gerarchia ecclesiastica ma solo "sapienti" riconosciuti dalla comunità è un problema, che è lo stesso nel protestantesimo dove si trovano pensiero "avanzato" e gruppi fondamentalisti.
> Per me, sono sempre applicazioni di pensiero filosofico, adattato a una cultura, che si esplicitano in forme diverse.
> ...



però ammetterai che da noi difficilmente gli stupri finiscono in impiccagioni o comunque con la morte:singleeye:
adesso non voglio dire che da noi sia "meglio", anche perchè abbiamo un altissimo numero di femminicidi, però forse da loro la donna è vista come una cosa che si può anche buttare in un fosso o appendere ad un albero senza troppe menate
non so, è sconvolgente quanto poco vale la vita di queste ragazze


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però ammetterai che da noi difficilmente gli stupri finiscono in impiccagioni o comunque con la morte:singleeye:
> adesso non voglio dire che da noi sia "meglio", anche perchè abbiamo un altissimo numero di femminicidi, però forse da loro la donna è vista come una cosa che si può anche buttare in un fosso o appendere ad un albero senza troppe menate
> non so, è sconvolgente quanto poco vale la vita di queste ragazze


free diciamop che sono meno plateali .....
ci sono tantissime ragazze che sono state uccise dopo uno sturpo solo per non permettere loro di riconoscere gli stupratori....o quante muoiono per stupri troppo violenti...anni fa ricordo un caso di una ragazza povera ragazza dio mio,...alla quale lo stupratore spacco' l apparato.....e mori in ospedale poco dopo.....
tante cose non le saapiamo e non ci edato saperle


----------



## free (16 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> free diciamop che sono meno plateali .....
> ci sono tantissime ragazze che sono state uccise dopo uno sturpo solo per non permettere loro di riconoscere gli stupratori....o quante muoiono per stupri troppo violenti...anni fa ricordo un caso di una ragazza povera ragazza dio mio,...alla quale lo stupratore spacco' l apparato.....e mori in ospedale poco dopo.....
> tante cose non le saapiamo e non ci edato saperle



dici?
ma a me sembra diverso, anche le reazioni, vedi che le donne sono scese in piazza e dicono sia diventato un problema nazionale
poi non so, l'impressione è quella


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> dici?
> ma a me sembra diverso, anche le reazioni, vedi che le donne sono scese in piazza e dicono sia diventato un problema nazionale
> poi non so, l'impressione è quella


si e' vero perche qui siamo in democrazia..puoi ben scendere in piazza a dire quel che vuoi ...nei limiti...piu o meno....
li e' colpa tua se ti hanno stuprata.....e' sempre colpa tua....
ma l essere umano non cambia...la natura malvagia dell uomo non cambia....
pensi che tra 80,000 anni lo stupro non esistera' piu?
io non credo....come esistera ancora la guerra ect etc....
cose sbagliatissime ma ancestralissime....
fatti una media....gia qui che ne abbiamo parlato siamo alcune ad aver subito violenza, io doppia....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> però ammetterai che da noi difficilmente gli stupri finiscono in impiccagioni o comunque con la morte:singleeye:
> adesso non voglio dire che da noi sia "meglio", anche perchè abbiamo un altissimo numero di femminicidi, però forse da loro la donna è vista come una cosa che si può anche buttare in un fosso o appendere ad un albero senza troppe menate
> non so, è sconvolgente quanto poco vale la vita di queste ragazze


Qualche giorno fa a Motta Visconti un uomo ha sgozzato moglie e i due bambini, ha confessato stanotte.
Pensa come sarebbe stata data la notizia se fosse stato indiano o musulmano o rumeno.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché facevi la furbina e non dichiaravi il tuo stato impuro .
> 
> 
> *volevo fare una domanda a danny...ma le nudiste con il ciclo vanno in giro col cordino dei tampax che fa capolino?*



Sì, tagliato giusto giusto che non si noti troppo.
Alcune indossano invece gli slip.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: nessuno ha mai toccato l'argomento.
> Un cordino che vuoi che sia?!
> *Potrei aggiungere un'altra domanda a quelle (sceme ma non tanto) che tipo di depilazione è più diffusa?*:carneval:



Per i tedeschi è da anni di moda la depilazione integrale, per lui e per lei.
Gli italiani sono in po' più restii. Per le donne la depilazione inguinale integrale ormai è comune, come credo ormai tra la maggioranza della popolazione femminile.
Anni fa nessuno si poneva questo problema e ognuno andava come gli aggradava.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Ecco,  sicuramente la differenza principale tra noi e gli stati dove è maggiormente diffusa la religione musulmana (ma tra Arabia e Tunisia c'è un abisso... e al di là della questione religiosa e culturale è generalmente più difficile vedere yacht tunisini nei porti europei)  è che qui in Italia puoi fare naturismo. Di nascosto. Con mille guardoni nascosti dietro le siepi. Con le incursioni delle varie polizie, col rischio della multa, con le malignità di chi sa che lo fai e s'immagina chissà che cosa, e che, se non sei abbastanza carina/dotato ti deride pure... ecco... nei paesi musulmani semplicemente non lo puoi fare. Punto.
(sono ironico, eh).
Anche se a dire il vero a Djerba topless ne ho visti. Pecunia non olet. Pochi musulmani romperanno le palle a una turista in topless se questa gli permetterà di lavorare.
Ah, dimenticavo: sulla spiaggia naturista in Corsica transitano come su tutte le spiagge i venditori senegalesi. (ma se è per questo ache a Pampelonne, Saint Tropez)
Anni fa eravamo un po' più "amici" di uno di loro, che ci raccontò incontrandoci ogni giorno in spiaggia la sua vita, tutto sulle sue mogli e ci spiegò anche alcune cose della sua vita religiosa. Ovviamente lui è rigorosamente musulmano. E noi assolutamente nudi.
Come pure musulmane sono le donne egiziane mamme di alcuni compagni di mia figlia. A differenza di altre mamme italiane use a frequentare assiduamente anche l'oratorio, queste sono gentili, si prodigano in mille sorrisi e arrivano addirittura a conversare con me, all'uscita da scuola e nelle feste di compleanno. 
Incredibilmente ciò non è mai avvenuto con le suddette mamme italiane, salvo due con cui ho maggiori rapporti.
Certo, le egiziane hanno il velo. Quelle italiane un muro.
Noi italiani ultimamente pensiamo sempre con molta diffidenza a chi è diverso da noi, dimenticandoci delle somiglianze.
Per dire, fino a non molti anni fa il delitto d'onore resisteva stabilmente in Italia, e al sud le donne si coprivano i capelli. E spesso non solo in chiesa. In Grecia, seppure ortodossi, almeno fino agli anni 90 le donne dei paesi che subivano un lutto in famiglia si vestivano di nero e si coprivano i capelli. Anche d'estate, a 40 gradi.

Più che le differenze, esaltate dai media e rese baluardo da certa politica che si compiace di sottolinearle, sarebbe bello se ci sforzassimo di trovare le similitudini. 
Che in alcuni casi non sono poche.


Nel frattempo le donne si godano questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN4Rbc6HSPY

Gli uomini questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEtPEuDM1tQ


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco,  sicuramente la differenza principale tra noi e gli stati dove è maggiormente diffusa la religione musulmana (ma tra Arabia e Tunisia c'è un abisso... e al di là della questione religiosa e culturale è generalmente più difficile vedere yacht tunisini nei porti europei)  è che qui in Italia puoi fare naturismo. Di nascosto. Con mille guardoni nascosti dietro le siepi. Con le incursioni delle varie polizie, col rischio della multa, con le malignità di chi sa che lo fai e s'immagina chissà che cosa, e che, se non sei abbastanza carina/dotato ti deride pure... ecco... nei paesi musulmani semplicemente non lo puoi fare. Punto.
> (sono ironico, eh).
> Anche se a dire il vero a Djerba topless ne ho visti. Pecunia non olet. Pochi musulmani romperanno le palle a una turista in topless se questa gli permetterà di lavorare.
> Ah, dimenticavo: sulla spiaggia naturista in Corsica transitano come su tutte le spiagge i venditori senegalesi. (ma se è per questo ache a Pampelonne, Saint Tropez)
> ...


vero, e infatti ora non è più così, ed ora stiamo meglio anche riguardo a queste piccole o grandi cose

invece i diktat dell'islam vanno sempre peggiorando, ma non so perchè nessuno lo ammette, oppure a voi non sembra?
quali cambiamenti positivi vedete?


----------



## sienne (17 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 

nell'insieme, il quadro dimostra una situazione molto destabilizzante e oscura. 
Questo è dovuto a diversi movimenti e organizzazioni islamici terroristici estremi. 
Chi si ribella, viene preso in ostaggio o viene ammazzato ... c'è solo morte e distruzione. 

Ma questo quadro, nessuno lo nega. E in questo clima, la situazione della donna 
peggiora a vista d'occhio. Ma si parla di criminalità e di terrorismo ... 


sienne


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> no. Sempre fatta.


e hai fatto bene, ma prima i preti dicevano che non si poteva... in realtà nel medioevo neanche in chiesa si poteva entrare in quei giorni. Nei vangeli apocrifi Maria viene cacciata dal tempio alla prima mestruazione.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vero, e infatti ora non è più così, ed ora stiamo meglio anche riguardo a queste piccole o grandi cose
> 
> invece i diktat dell'islam vanno sempre peggiorando, ma non so perchè nessuno lo ammette, oppure a voi non sembra?
> quali cambiamenti positivi vedete?


La questione è molto complessa. Noi del mondo islamico spesso abbiamo solo informazioni dai media. Ciò non è evidentemente sufficiente per dare un giudizio, come pure la frequentazione di paesi islamici a scopo turistico
Per approfondire la questione relativamente alla Tunisia
http://www.isspe.it/rassegna-sicili...odernita-e-tradizione-di-cristina-caputo.html

l'articolista conclude con queste parole
"Basterebbe che la giurisprudenza, nella sua azione interpretativa, non considerasse come referente naturale e assoluto, la legge islamica, ma prendesse a riferimento anche le norme di dirittocostituzionale, restando fedele nell’applicazione dei principi di quelle Dichiarazioni Universali e Convenzioni Internazionali che la stessa Tunisia ha sottoscritto, per poter migliorare le condizioni della donna e aspirare ad una maggiore eguaglianza.
Per giungere ad una reale trasformazione, che investa anche quegli strati sociali rimasti "immuni" ad ogni riforma, è necessario che le acquisizioni del legislatore e i valori a cui si ispirano, siano assimilati dalla società, nella sua interezza. *Occorre, dunque, che la società abbia il tempo di assorbire e far propri tali principi; e, secondariamente, che sia messa nelle condizioni per farlo, creando strutture adeguate e disponendo un sistema educativo efficiente, capace di far evolvere le mentalità e, con esse, la società inter*a."

 interessante  il divorzio in Tunisia
http://www.guidelegali.it/approfond...o-giudiziale/il-divorzio-in-tunisia-5031.aspx
soprattutto nella parte del tempo necessario alla donna per poter contrarre un nuovo matrimonio dopo la trascrizione del divorzio.
Tre mesi.
Ovvio che la Tunisia non sia che solo uno stato del mondo arabo.
Non è certo l'Arabia Saudita, dove alle donne è proibito anche guidare.
In Marocco c'è stato un progresso nel diritto di famiglia.
http://www.guidelegali.it/approfond...i/il-diritto-di-famiglia-in-marocco-6378.aspx
Più in generale abbiamo un mondo arabo che conserva, al di là della giurisprudenza, un diritto di famiglia che è tradizionalmente diverso dal nostro, anche nella concezione del matrimonio (non è un sacramento come nel mondo cristiano, ma quasi un contratto), con tentativi di modernizzazione, il tutto però frenato da instabilità politica, sacche di arretramento culturale, economico, sociale.
I cambiamenti in materia in Italia sono derivati da un aumento del livello di scolarità, dal miglioramento delle condizioni economiche generali (per tutta la popolazione): l'Italia era arretrata in termini di diritto di famiglia quando era culturalmente ed economicamente povera.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: nessuno ha mai toccato l'argomento.
> Un cordino che vuoi che sia?!
> Potrei aggiungere un'altra domanda a quelle (sceme ma non tanto) *che tipo di depilazione è più diffusa*?:carneval:


la maggioranza è completamente depilata


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> va bene, allora parliamo delle religioni in astratto, così tanto per parlare...
> 
> *e infatti ne ho già parlato: ho detto che il cristianesimo è la religione più repressiva in assoluto, e invece l'islam è meraviglioso...peccato che sia stato SEMPRE equivocato*:singleeye:
> 
> ...


il cristianesimo come religione istituzionalizzata è una cosa (ed è stato un'associazione criminale per secoli) i principi predicati nel vangelo un'altra.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

In ogni caso, la Tunisia è la "notizia positiva"
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...ticolo_per_parit_tra_uomini_e_donne-75259715/

Interessanti alcuni commenti "italiani" sotto l'articolo...
Giusto per trovare le "similitudini"...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per i tedeschi è da anni di moda la depilazione integrale, per lui e per lei.
> Gli italiani sono in po' più restii. Per le donne la depilazione inguinale integrale ormai è comune, come credo ormai tra la maggioranza della popolazione femminile.
> Anni fa nessuno si poneva questo problema e ognuno andava come gli aggradava.


A me sembrerebbero più nudi.
Oltretutto un po' ridicolo nella ricerca della naturalità.
Ma a me la depilazione pubica sembra di per sé volgarissima anche nell'intimità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco,  sicuramente la differenza principale tra noi e gli stati dove è maggiormente diffusa la religione musulmana (ma tra Arabia e Tunisia c'è un abisso... e al di là della questione religiosa e culturale è generalmente più difficile vedere yacht tunisini nei porti europei)  è che qui in Italia puoi fare naturismo. Di nascosto. Con mille guardoni nascosti dietro le siepi. Con le incursioni delle varie polizie, col rischio della multa, con le malignità di chi sa che lo fai e s'immagina chissà che cosa, e che, se non sei abbastanza carina/dotato ti deride pure... ecco... nei paesi musulmani semplicemente non lo puoi fare. Punto.
> (sono ironico, eh).
> Anche se a dire il vero a Djerba topless ne ho visti. Pecunia non olet. Pochi musulmani romperanno le palle a una turista in topless se questa gli permetterà di lavorare.
> Ah, dimenticavo: sulla spiaggia naturista in Corsica transitano come su tutte le spiagge i venditori senegalesi. (ma se è per questo ache a Pampelonne, Saint Tropez)
> ...


Le mamme italiane stronze, sono stronze.
Le mamme musulmane sono cordiali proprio grazie al velo che manda un segnale che le fa sentire protette e non fraintendibili.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrerebbero più nudi.
> Oltretutto un po' ridicolo nella ricerca della naturalità.
> Ma a me la depilazione pubica sembra di per sé volgarissima anche nell'intimità.


Sono mode. Che non coinvolgono solo il mondo naturista.
Quand'ero ragazzo a noi uomini il pelo piaceva.
Nei limiti, intendo.
Ora sembra che sia di cattivo gusto averlo.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrerebbero più nudi.
> Oltretutto un po' ridicolo nella ricerca della naturalità.
> *Ma a me la depilazione pubica sembra di per sé volgarissima anche nell'intimità*.


sono gusti anche se non capisco cosa trovi di volgare, può non piacerti, ma di volgare non ha nulla


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono gusti anche se non capisco cosa trovi di volgare, può non piacerti, ma di volgare non ha nulla


Volevo chiederlo anch'io


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Volevo chiederlo anch'io


perchè pensi con la mia testa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono gusti anche se non capisco cosa trovi di volgare, può non piacerti, ma di volgare non ha nulla


E' una moda derivata dal porno dove è stata adottata per esporre meglio il sesso.
Adeguarsi al gusto del porno non mi pare raffinato.
Non mi piace perché è una modifica di un aspetto che segna la maturità sessuale, rendendosi simili a dei pre-puberi.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E*' una moda derivata dal porno* dove è stata adottata per esporre meglio il sesso.
> Adeguarsi al gusto del porno non mi pare raffinato.
> Non mi piace perché è una modifica di un aspetto che segna la maturità sessuale, rendendosi simili a dei pre-puberi.



Come i tacchi molto alti, l'intimo, certi abitini di oggi...
Quanto ha influito il porno sull'estetica femminile moderna?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come i tacchi molto alti, l'intimo, certi abitini di oggi...
> Quanto ha influito il porno sull'estetica femminile moderna?


Sulla mia e quella di mia figlia, nulla.:mexican:


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una moda derivata dal porno dove è stata adottata per esporre meglio il sesso.
> Adeguarsi al gusto del porno non mi pare raffinato.
> Non mi piace perché è una modifica di un aspetto che segna la maturità sessuale, rendendosi simili a dei pre-puberi.


scusami,
non è una moda derivata dal porno, perchè già la donna dell'antico egitto usava radersi i peli del pube e  ti dirò che la donna non depilata nell'antica grecia veniva scansata, per cui se tu associ la depilazione al mondo della pornografia moderna, credo che ti sbagli.
poi magari a te non può piacere, ma personalmente non l'associerei al mondo del porno come lo intendi tu


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> scusami,
> non è una moda derivata dal porno, perchè già la donna *dell'antico* egitto usava radersi i peli del pube e  ti dirò che la donna non depilata nell'antica grecia veniva scansata, per cui se tu associ la depilazione al mondo della pornografia moderna, credo che ti sbagli.
> poi magari a te non può piacere, ma personalmente non l'associerei al mondo del porno come lo intendi tu



Da noi è derivata dal porno.
La depilazione integrale esiste nel mondo arabo tutt'ora.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Da noi è derivata dal porno.
> *La depilazione integrale esiste nel mondo arabo tutt'ora*.


certo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> scusami,
> non è una moda derivata dal porno, perchè già la donna dell'antico egitto usava radersi i peli del pube e  ti dirò che la donna non depilata nell'antica grecia veniva scansata, per cui se tu associ la depilazione al mondo della pornografia moderna, credo che ti sbagli.
> poi magari a te non può piacere, ma personalmente non l'associerei al mondo del porno come lo intendi tu


Avevano pidocchi e piattole.


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevano pidocchi e piattole.


può essere, non lo so. anche se i pidocchi abbondano dove c'è il pelo


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> certo.



Per tradizione la sposa araba deve essere completamente depilata per il matrimonio.
Per usanza comune la maggior parte delle donne arabe ama depilarsi integralmente.
Lo noti anche dal numero di saloni di bellezza e estetici presenti nella maggior parte degli stati del mondo arabo.
Gli arabi hanno perpetuato una tradizione che noi abbiamo perso col cristianesimo, quando le parti genitali divennero tabù per secoli (e anche l'igiene... ). La depilazione integrale divenne necessaria proprio per evitare l'insediamento di piattole, e specialmente tra le prostitute. I clienti apprezzavano. Ovviamente se lo facevano le prostitute le "brave" donne la aborrivano. 
La depilazione da noi fu progressiva e solo in anni recenti. Con l'aumentare dell'esposizione del corpo.
Ovviamente i peli che uscivano dalle gonne, o dagli slip al mare non erano certo esteticamente apprezzabili, così si passò man mano a limare aree sempre più ampie della propria peluria.
Il porno reintrodusse la visibilità dei genitali glabri, per ragioni questa volta cinematografiche.
E promosse un'estetica che apprezzata inizialmente più dalla popolazione maschile, divenne velocemente moda tra quella femminile. Con non poche sofferenze.
Tra i naturisti la depilazione è precedente, in specie tra le popolazione europea del continente.
Tedeschi e olandesi si depilano da decenni, quando da noi ancora si vedevano sulle spiagge vere foreste.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io sarò anche ironica fuori luogo, ma intanto nessuno se/me lo spiega come mai sono sorti tutti 'sti equivoci
> 
> forse il corano è un libro che si presta di più alle manipolazioni, oppure sarà il loro modo di studiarlo, o una predisposizione a cogliere solo quello che in quel momento storico può far comodo...comunque mi sembra una domanda lecita, sono curiosa, che ci vuoi fare


Free, la religione islamica è la più antica, quella ebraica ne deriva e ne consegue che la cattolica pure. Se noi dovessimo applicare l'antico testamento, non potremmo mangiare gamberi, ad esempio.
Sull'antico testamento c'è scritto di guardarsi da coloro che nascono segnati da Dio, tra le altre cose.
Ma nel corso dei secoli gli scritti sono stati interpretati anche alla luce delle influenze culturali OCCIDENTALI.
Purtroppo, per una serie di motivi storici, mentre in europa si progrediva, i paesi islamici venivano tenuti in condizioni di sudditanza o dei paesi europei stessi, o di altri islamici.
Mentre quindi in epoche antiche abbiamo attinto alla cultura araba per la matematica, la fisica, la diffusione della cultura ecc..., quando noi siamo andati avanti culturalmente, li abbiamo lasciati indietro.
Divisi tra di loro, dominati dal  nostro imperialismo, quelli che erano gli ideatori delle scuole specialistiche che sarebbero poi diventate le nostre università, sono rimasti fermi al palo, centinaia di anni di gap culturale rispetto a noi.  Alla luce di questo, occorre interpretare le nostre diversità.
Pensa a cos'era l'europa anche solo duecento anni fa, con la religione cattolica che deteneva il potere temporale, di fatto, perchè comunque aveva un potere economico enorme(le banche) con il quale gli stati dovevano fare SEMPRE i patti.
Pensa a com'era nascere donna in Italia 150 anni fa, o anche solo 50 anni fa, quando tuo marito poteva ammazzarti e non essere punito, a condizione che sulla tua virtù GIRASSERO VOCI. E quando uscivano dai processi venivano portati in trionfo, perchè avevano dimostrato di essere veri uomini.
E tutto questo avveniva con il silenzioso assenso della Chiesa che, non dimentichiamolo, obbligava anche lei le donne a portare il velo quando entravano nel tempio, che ancor oggi non consente alle donne il sacerdozio e non le ritiene degne di impartire sacramenti.
Ma da noi l'essere osservanti non è un obbligo, è un atto di fede individuale.
Per questo è la religione ad essere obbligata ad adeguarsi alle regole della società civile che va progredendo, se vuole sopravvivere.
Purtroppo in parte dei paesi islamici avviene il contrario, proprio per la chiusura che hanno sviluppato per la nostra cultura... e comprensibilmente, da un certo punto di vista.
Li abbiamo depredati per secoli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevano pidocchi e piattole.


ma non solo per quello, la depilazione come scelta estetica veniva praticata nella grecia antica. La ceretta credo sia stata inventata lì, sai?


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tradizione la sposa araba deve essere completamente depilata per il matrimonio.
> Per usanza comune la maggior parte delle donne arabe ama depilarsi integralmente.
> Lo noti anche dal numero di saloni di bellezza e estetici presenti nella maggior parte degli stati del mondo arabo.
> Gli arabi hanno perpetuato una tradizione che noi abbiamo perso col cristianesimo, quando le parti genitali divennero tabù per secoli (e anche l'igiene... ).* La depilazione integrale divenne necessaria proprio per evitare l'insediamento di piattole*, e specialmente tra le prostitute. I clienti apprezzavano. Ovviamente se lo facevano le prostitute le "brave" donne la aborrivano.
> ...


sei stato molto più esaustivo di me. io ho concentrato il concetto di affermare che la depilazione integrale è solo il frutto del porno. 
quello che hai scritto e messo in evidenza per confermare, contrariamente a quanto affermato da Brunetta che la depilazione veniva fatta proprio per combattere questo tipo di contaminazione


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non solo per quello, la depilazione come scelta estetica veniva praticata nella grecia antica. La ceretta credo sia stata inventata lì, sai?


era un culto per la donna


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per tradizione la sposa araba deve essere completamente depilata per il matrimonio.
> Per usanza comune la maggior parte delle donne arabe ama depilarsi integralmente.
> Lo noti anche dal numero di saloni di bellezza e estetici presenti nella maggior parte degli stati del mondo arabo.
> Gli arabi hanno perpetuato una tradizione che noi abbiamo perso col cristianesimo, quando le parti genitali divennero tabù per secoli (e anche l'igiene... ). La depilazione integrale divenne necessaria proprio per evitare l'insediamento di piattole, e specialmente tra le prostitute. I clienti apprezzavano. Ovviamente se lo facevano le prostitute le "brave" donne la aborrivano.
> ...


Forse tedeschi hanno meno motivi per soffrire e preferivano non mostrare ciò che confrontato con noi era risibile.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Ma si parla ancora di depilazione?


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si parla ancora di depilazione?


si, come in altri 3d si parla di calcio o di frastuono causato dagli urli di farfalla nelle poche volte che il milan segna.... quindi urla pochino :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> si, come in altri 3d si parla di calcio o di frastuono causato dagli urli di farfalla nelle poche volte che il milan segna.... quindi urla pochino :mrgreen:


E' che mi pare di leggere molto più di tope depilate che di calcio...e mi pare na mezza fissazione!!! :rotfl:

Io comunque voto per abolire le estetiste e le cerette e le creme...
Tutta natura...

Mi sono già rotta di starci dietro ogni mese...


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma si parla ancora di depilazione?


ma non ti sei ancora stancata di stare su quel davanzale? :mrgreen:
potresti venire a sederti sul mio divano, è più comodo


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che mi pare di leggere molto più di tope depilate che di calcio...e mi pare na mezza fissazione!!! :rotfl:
> 
> Io comunque voto per abolire le estetiste e le cerette e le creme...
> Tutta natura...
> ...


siii, la natura mi piace


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma non ti sei ancora stancata di stare su quel davanzale? :mrgreen:
> potresti venire a sederti sul mio divano, è più comodo


Spero non sia Ikea, che alcuni di quelli che c'hanno sono di uno scomodo che preferisco il davanzale!!


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spero non sia Ikea, che alcuni di quelli che c'hanno sono di uno scomodo che preferisco il davanzale!!


no, no, non è IKEA è comodissssssimo e mobidoso......    molto morbidoso


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sono gusti anche se non capisco cosa trovi di volgare, può non piacerti, ma di volgare non ha nulla


provo io (se fraintendo, mi correggerà): lei trova volgare, l'esposizione, lo spiattellamento 'sfacciato' , dei genitali femminili. Non casualmente viene dal porno. Un pube curato, ordinato, è decisamente meno plateale (a parte tutti i discorsi sull'igiene -i peli sono lì a proteggere le mucose dagli ingressi estranei, come le sopracciglia- e le difficoltà -imbarazzo, dolore, ricrescita, rischio di follicolite- di farsi fare la ceretta lì). C'è chi quel plateale lo trova volgare, io concordo.


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free, la religione islamica è la più antica, quella ebraica ne deriva e ne consegue che la cattolica pure. Se noi dovessimo applicare l'antico testamento, non potremmo mangiare gamberi, ad esempio.
> Sull'antico testamento c'è scritto di guardarsi da coloro che nascono segnati da Dio, tra le altre cose.
> Ma nel corso dei secoli gli scritti sono stati interpretati anche alla luce delle influenze culturali OCCIDENTALI.
> Purtroppo, per una serie di motivi storici, mentre in europa si progrediva, i paesi islamici venivano tenuti in condizioni di sudditanza o dei paesi europei stessi, o di altri islamici.
> ...


per secoli mi sembra esagerato, e comunque non mi pare che tra di loro vadano d'accordissimo, anzi...
si vede che va di moda ritenere l'occidente la causa di tutti i mali del mondo:singleeye:, molto bizzarro questa sorta di senso di colpa in forma estensiva che passerebbe di generazione in generazione, si vede che io ero assente quando è passato da me

comunque per tornare ai tempi nostri, secondo me continuate a sottovalutare l'integralismo che purtroppo proviene dai GIOVANI
invece da noi proprio i giovani delle varie epoche, o meglio, senza aspettare molti anni, di una generazione rispetto all'altra, sono stati portatori di novità positive


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provo io (se fraintendo, mi correggerà): lei trova volgare, l'esposizione, lo spiattellamento 'sfacciato' , dei genitali femminili. Non casualmente viene dal porno. Un pube curato, ordinato, è decisamente meno plateale (a parte tutti i discorsi sull'igiene -i peli sono lì a proteggere le mucose dagli ingressi estranei, come le sopracciglia- e le difficoltà -imbarazzo, dolore, ricrescita, rischio di follicolite- di farsi fare la ceretta lì). C'è chi quel plateale lo trova volgare, io concordo.


:up:
Le depilazioni del corpo maschile lo trovo effemminato da prepuberi: respingenti.


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse tedeschi* hanno meno motivi per soffrire* e preferivano non mostrare ciò che confrontato con noi era risibile.


Decisamente sono meno pelosi per natura, detto in parole povere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> per secoli mi sembra esagerato, e comunque non mi pare che tra di loro vadano d'accordissimo, anzi...
> si vede che va di moda ritenere l'occidente la causa di tutti i mali del mondo:singleeye:, molto bizzarro questa sorta di senso di colpa in forma estensiva che passerebbe di generazione in generazione, si vede che io ero assente quando è passato da me
> 
> comunque per tornare ai tempi nostri, secondo me continuate a sottovalutare l'integralismo che purtroppo proviene dai GIOVANI
> invece da noi proprio i giovani delle varie epoche, o meglio, senza aspettare molti anni, di una generazione rispetto all'altra, sono stati portatori di novità positive


Devo postare dei nazi?


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provo io (se fraintendo, mi correggerà): lei trova volgare, l'esposizione, lo spiattellamento 'sfacciato' , dei genitali femminili. Non casualmente viene dal porno. Un pube curato, ordinato, è decisamente meno plateale (a parte tutti i discorsi sull'igiene -i peli sono lì a proteggere le mucose dagli ingressi estranei, come le sopracciglia- e le difficoltà -imbarazzo, dolore, ricrescita, rischio di follicolite- di farsi fare la ceretta lì). C'è chi quel plateale lo trova volgare, io concordo.


ovviamente ugnuno di noi ha propria opinione in merito


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come i tacchi molto alti, l'intimo, certi abitini di oggi...
> Quanto ha influito il porno sull'estetica femminile moderna?


ma i tacchi molto alti vengono dal mondo della moda, non dal porno. Almeno, quelli che intendo io. Le 'scarpe da trans' non sono incluse. I vestitini? Ma quali? Nel porno non vanno in giro nude o vengono spogiate prima di subito? Anche l'intimo, non capisco (verò però che A) mai visto un film porno se non per i primi 10 minuti pensando 'ma che è 'sta roba brutta?', dunque non sono esperta B) alcuni completini intimi sono davvero allucinanti, e considerato la taglia media dei bacini mediterranei, anche ridicoli...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ovviamente ugnuno di noi ha propria opinione in merito


chiaramente! Io ho dato una motivazione possibile, poi ognuno si gestisca i peli suoi come vuole :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> chiaramente! Io ho dato una motivazione possibile, poi ognuno si gestisca i peli suoi come vuole :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ad ognuno il suo triangolino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provo io (se fraintendo, mi correggerà): lei trova volgare, l'esposizione, lo spiattellamento 'sfacciato' , dei genitali femminili. Non casualmente viene dal porno. Un pube curato, ordinato, è decisamente meno plateale (a parte tutti i discorsi sull'igiene -i peli sono lì a proteggere le mucose dagli ingressi estranei, come le sopracciglia- e le difficoltà -imbarazzo, dolore, ricrescita, rischio di follicolite- di farsi fare la ceretta lì). C'è chi quel plateale lo trova volgare, io concordo.


anch'io credo che derivi direttamente dal porno, però non mi piace perchè mi ricorda le bambine, e trovo che la crescita dei peli segni lo sviluppo, non vedo perchè uomini e donne fatti dovrebbero assomigliare esteticamente ai bambini:singleeye:
e poi come ho detto mi piace la morbidezza dei peli, la trovo molto sexy
e in controluce si vede chiaramente che anche le donne hanno una lieve peluria sul viso...o vi fare anche la barba, per caso??, ma anche sulla pancia e sulla parte finale della schiena, o sulle mani...abbiamo una leggera peluria in pratica dappertutto


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Devo postare dei nazi?



quelli di oggi?

sono gruppuscoli sparsi che non condizionano nessuno, solo se stessi, fino a che non li arrestano


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Le depilazioni del corpo maschile lo trovo effemminato da prepuberi: respingenti.



Fossero tutte come te.
Mia moglie non ama il pelo.
Lo tollera per dire.
Parlandone anche con la mia giovane collega (26 anni) riscontro nella popolazione femminile una predilezione per l'uomo depilato. Vi sono uomini che definiscono dall'estetista anche le sopracciglia.
L'apprezzamento per il pelo maschile è più diffuso nelle donne ultraquarantenni, probabilmente influenzate da altri modelli maschili - Sean Connery, per dire - del passato rispetto a quelle più giovani.
Per quanto mi riguarda,  la cosa mi lascia indifferente.
Mia moglie, per ultima tra le donne della compagnia naturista, è arrivata alla depilazione integrale.
Mi piace la novità, sicuramente, e osservarne adesso i genitali esposti (credo che questo accomuni un po' tanti uomini nel condividere questa scelta femminile). Al di là di questo, non mi dispiacevano neppure i peli.
Non la trovo una questione così determinante per definire la sensualità di una donna.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anch'io credo che derivi direttamente dal porno, però non mi piace perchè mi ricorda le bambine, e trovo che la crescita dei peli segni lo sviluppo, non vedo perchè uomini e donne fatti dovrebbero assomigliare esteticamente ai bambini:singleeye:
> e poi come ho detto mi piace la morbidezza dei peli, la trovo molto sexy
> e in controluce si vede chiaramente che anche le donne hanno una lieve peluria sul viso...o vi fare anche la barba, per caso??, ma anche sulla pancia e sulla parte finale della schiena, o sulle mani...abbiamo una leggera peluria in pratica dappertutto


quasi ovunque in realta......a me i miei peli sulle braccia piacciono.....


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Come i tacchi molto alti, l'intimo, certi abitini di oggi...
> Quanto ha influito il porno sull'estetica femminile moderna?


quello è cattivo gusto
i tacchi che vedi in giro non sono quelli dei film porno, e nemmeno i vestiti, dai!
non scherziamo


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quasi ovunque in realta......a me i miei peli sulle braccia piacciono.....


io faccio una ceretta all'anno, a maggio, più che altro per togliere la pelle brutta dell'inverno, e poi lascio la poca peluria bionda 
anche ciglia e sopracciglia mi diventano molto chiare


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io faccio una ceretta all'anno, a maggio, più che altro per togliere la pelle brutta dell'inverno, e poi lascio la poca peluria bionda
> anche ciglia e sopracciglia mi diventano molto chiare


io sono scurissima ma i peli ce li ho chiari su braccia  egambe....io la faccio spesso sulle gambe ma perche non mi piacciono ,,, 
pero anche li...dopo la ceretta mi sento troppo nuda....


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma i tacchi molto alti vengono dal mondo della moda, non dal porno. Almeno, quelli che intendo io. Le 'scarpe da trans' non sono incluse. I vestitini? Ma quali? Nel porno non vanno in giro nude o vengono spogiate prima di subito? Anche l'intimo, non capisco (verò però che A) mai visto un film porno se non per i primi 10 minuti pensando 'ma che è 'sta roba brutta?', dunque non sono esperta B) alcuni completini intimi sono davvero allucinanti, e considerato la taglia media dei bacini mediterranei, anche ridicoli...



Il mondo del porno non sono solo i film, ma gli spettacoli, le comparsate, il Misex etc.
Le pornostar negli anni 90 indossavano vestiti che oggi coprono a malapena gli idoli delle bambine, le Winx.
Vere e proprie bagasce, per noi, ma modello estetico per le future donne.
L'intimo di oggi è quello dei cataloghi dei sexy shop di 20 anni fa.
Ma oggi lo trovi da Yamamay tranquillamente, mentre scarpe da trans oggi sono appannaggio di tutti i centri commerciali.
Un giro da CVG?
Un processo di introduzione della troiaggine nella "moda" iniziato anni fa
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...erotico_per_adolescenti_co_0_0108148539.shtml


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> quello è cattivo gusto
> i tacchi che vedi in giro non sono quelli dei film porno, e nemmeno i vestiti, dai!
> non scherziamo


No, eh
http://www.scarpesexy.com/index.php?/vmchk.html
E Selena Gomez...
http://shoerazzi.com/selena-gomez-in-jimmy-choo-3/

Negli anni 80 sarebbe passata per altro vestita così.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Fossero tutte come te.
> Mia moglie non ama il pelo.
> Lo tollera per dire.
> Parlandone anche con la mia giovane collega (26 anni) riscontro nella popolazione femminile una predilezione per l'uomo depilato. Vi sono uomini che definiscono dall'estetista anche le sopracciglia.
> ...


Mia figlia e le sue amiche no.


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, eh
> http://www.scarpesexy.com/index.php?/vmchk.html



ma infatti le vedi in giro, scusa?

e te lo dice una che si mette i tacchi anche per fare la spesa!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anch'io credo che derivi direttamente dal porno, però non mi piace perchè mi ricorda le bambine, e trovo che la crescita dei peli segni lo sviluppo, non vedo perchè uomini e donne fatti dovrebbero assomigliare esteticamente ai bambini:singleeye:
> e poi come ho detto mi piace la morbidezza dei peli, la trovo molto sexy
> e in controluce si vede chiaramente che anche le donne hanno una lieve peluria sul viso...o vi fare anche la barba, per caso??, ma anche sulla pancia e sulla parte finale della schiena, o sulle mani...abbiamo una leggera peluria in pratica dappertutto


:up:


----------



## danny (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti le vedi in giro, scusa?
> 
> e te lo dice una che si mette i tacchi anche per fare la spesa!



Le vedo in vendita.
Per andare in giro a fare la spesa, credo che siano decisamente poco funzionali.


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le vedo in vendita.
> Per andare in giro a fare la spesa, credo che siano decisamente poco funzionali.



le vedi in vendita perchè periodicamente la moda propone cose orrende e immettibili
tuttavia la gente se ne frega e compra quello che poi metterà
poi se una se le vuole mettere per UNA serata, sono orrende lo stesso, ma lo posso capire


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> provo io (se fraintendo, mi correggerà): lei trova volgare,* l'esposizione, lo spiattellamento 'sfacciato' , dei genitali femminili. Non casualmente viene dal porno. *Un pube curato, ordinato, è decisamente meno plateale (a parte tutti i discorsi sull'igiene -i peli sono lì a proteggere le mucose dagli ingressi estranei, come le sopracciglia- e le difficoltà -imbarazzo, dolore, ricrescita, rischio di follicolite- di farsi fare la ceretta lì). C'è chi quel plateale lo trova volgare, io concordo.


condivido, non mi adeguo ma che facciano


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il mondo del porno non sono solo i film, ma gli spettacoli, le comparsate, il Misex etc.
> Le pornostar negli anni 90 indossavano vestiti che oggi coprono a malapena gli idoli delle bambine, le Winx.
> Vere e proprie bagasce, per noi, ma modello estetico per le future donne.
> L'intimo di oggi è quello dei cataloghi dei sexy shop di 20 anni fa.
> ...


l'articolo che hai postato, in effetti, fa pensare (non ho visto la campagna della Sisley indicata). Cvg l'ho dovuta googlare, non avevo idea di cosa fosse, ma da quel che vedo nella home page mi sembrano cose brutte, non da porno, boh. Verissimo, comunque, la società è diventata via via ipersessualizzata, esplicita, per me tutto il contrario del buon gusto. Da Yamamay non vado spesso, da Intimissimi invece, che frequento di più, resiste ancora una normalissima politica di intimo carino e non particolarmente sfacciato, con sporadiche punte, però, veramente da rimanerci così . Ma poi sarò io che sono fissata, ma tutte 'ste stringhe e 'ste retine, non fanno roastbeef piuttosto che panterone sensualerrime? Considerato la taglia media delle donne mediterranee, la fiera dei rotolini, proprio :unhappy:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, eh
> http://www.scarpesexy.com/index.php?/vmchk.html
> E Selena Gomez...
> http://shoerazzi.com/selena-gomez-in-jimmy-choo-3/
> ...



ma le jimmy choo mica sono scarpe da zoccola...
non noti la diversità con quelle del primo sito?:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> le vedi in vendita perchè *periodicamente la moda propone cose orrende e immettibili
> tuttavia la gente se ne frega e compra quello che poi metterà*
> poi se una se le vuole mettere per UNA serata, sono orrende lo stesso, ma lo posso capire


tipo le hogan???


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, eh
> http://www.scarpesexy.com/index.php?/vmchk.html
> E Selena Gomez...
> http://shoerazzi.com/selena-gomez-in-jimmy-choo-3/
> ...



il primo sito è roba da tamarri, che diavolo prendi come riferimento????? 
L'abito e i sandali da sera della Gomez non hanno nulla a che vedere col porno, né con la volgarità, per me. Anche i costumi da bagno attuali, quelli nromalissimi (slip non perizoma e fascia, riba normalissima proprio) se li paragoni agli anni '50 sono da pronodive. Essù. 
Sono d'accordo con te per alcuni aspetti, ma non esagerare...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma le jimmy choo mica sono scarpe da zoccola...
> non noti la diversità con quelle del primo sito?:singleeye:


manfatti 

anche l'abito di Pucci non mi pare tutto 'sto scandaloso (mi dispiace solo il colore da barbie)


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tipo le hogan???



a me non piacciono le sneakers, infatti non ne ho nemmeno un paio, però mi sembrano comode e anche mettibili tutti i giorni, o quasi


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> manfatti
> 
> anche l'abito di Pucci non mi pare tutto 'sto scandaloso (mi dispiace solo il colore da barbie)



infatti, nemmeno l'abito con le piume...al limite sembri una gallina:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me non piacciono le sneakers, infatti non ne ho nemmeno un paio, però mi sembrano comode e anche mettibili tutti i giorni, o quasi


mah...io porto solo star smith adidas per i giorni di tutti i giorni 
scarpa normale nera decolte' tacco a spillo o stivaletti col tacco per lavoro.....ballerine d estate sempre per lavoro.....quando esco per i cavoli miei, se mi va, vado a piedi nudi per strada d estate.....e poi mi lavo i piedi


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Le depilazioni del corpo maschile lo trovo effemminato da prepuberi: respingenti.


eh, adesso. Dipende da quanti peli hanno, e dove. Io mi faccio la ceretta alle gambe, ascelle e inguine? Lui sarebbe tabto ma tanto meglio se non avesse un pelo che sia uno sulla schiena, pochissimi, al massimo, sul torace e sotto le ascelle o cortissimi o niente, per me. Ma comunque fa quello che gli pare (tranne la schiena, che pelosa non reggo nel modo più assoluto), non metto mica bocca . A me un uomo curato senza diventare un bambolo, con peli governati, sopracciglia non cepsugliose etc. piace. Tanto ma tanto di più che nature. Io mi adopero, lui perché no? :smile:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mah...io porto solo star smith adidas per i giorni di tutti i giorni
> scarpa normale nera decolte' tacco a spillo o stivaletti col tacco per lavoro.....ballerine d estate sempre per lavoro.....quando esco per i cavoli miei, se mi va, vado a piedi nudi per strada d estate.....e poi mi lavo i piedi



pure io vado a piedi nudi per le stradine in mezzo alle risaie quando porto il cane, che figata
bellissimo dopo un temporale


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> pure io vado a piedi nudi per le stradine in mezzo alle risaie quando porto il cane, che figata
> bellissimo dopo un temporale


mamma......non so perche ma il contatto piede - terra (che poi asfalto poco conta) mi fa rabbrividire.....non so....e' un contatto unico secondo me....mi fa stare coi piedi per terra


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> infatti, nemmeno l'abito con le piume...al limite sembri una gallina:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Taci, ce l'ho con le piumine e le perline, corto corto corto, blu luminoso, però. In una serata gusta non fa gallina mancoperniente  (in effetti l'ho comperato a NY, qui non l'ho mai messo)


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mamma......non so perche ma il contatto piede - terra (che poi asfalto poco conta) mi fa rabbrividire.....non so....e' un contatto unico secondo me....mi fa stare coi piedi per terra



diciamo che in città non si può, l'asfalto scotta ed è troppo sporco, però io già in giardino esco spesso a piedi nudi

sai che dei miei amici anni fa erano andati in giamaica e hanno camminato a piedi nudi nel fango e hanno preso dei parassiti nei piedi, in pratica sono dei vermetti che entrano sotto pelle e poi fanno delle stradine che si vedono chiaramente, perchè la pelle muore, diventa bianca e si stacca
che orrore, impressionante:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che in città non si può, l'asfalto scotta ed è troppo sporco, però io già in giardino esco spesso a piedi nudi
> 
> sai che dei miei amici anni fa erano andati in giamaica e hanno camminato a piedi nudi nel fango e hanno preso dei parassiti nei piedi, in pratica sono dei vermetti che entrano sotto pelle e poi fanno delle stradine che si vedono chiaramente, perchè la pelle muore, diventa bianca e si stacca
> che orrore, impressionante:singleeye:


oddio 
no bleah...poveri amici....
be ma io sonon abituata....al mare a senigallia ho sempre e solo camminato a piedi nudi, sabbia asfalto parco terriccio...tutto....poi qui.....in UK....cosa e' che scotta se non c';e' sole???:singleeye:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Taci, ce l'ho con le piumine e le perline, corto corto corto, blu luminoso, però. In una serata gusta non fa gallina mancoperniente  (in effetti l'ho comperato a NY, qui non l'ho mai messo)



bè, a me piacciono le frange...e ho detto tutto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me non piacciono le sneakers, infatti non ne ho nemmeno un paio, però mi sembrano comode e anche mettibili tutti i giorni, o quasi


non ho mai avute le Hogan, ma di Converse a pacchi 
Per i 'giorni di tutti i giorni' mi svoltano la vita. Al lavoro, o alla sera, è diverso, chiaramente


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non ho mai avute le Hogan, ma di Converse a pacchi
> Per i *'giorni di tutti i giorni' *mi svoltano la vita. Al lavoro, o alla sera, è diverso, chiaramente


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma le jimmy choo mica sono scarpe da zoccola...
> non noti la diversità con quelle del primo sito?:singleeye:


Sono la versione ricca.Tacchi di quell'altezza hanno la funzione di costringere a una certa postura, non certo a far stare comode.
Anche quella sulla vigevanese e la Minetti hanno vestiti diversi e di costo diverso, ma simili.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, a me piacciono le frange...e ho detto tutto!


anche le frange porebbero avere un loro perché (penso a un tubino anni '30). Negli Usa però strafanno: frange, borchie, strass e pitonati metallizzati. Tutto insieme con furore :unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


>


devo dire che la userò in giro :mrgreen:

bell'espressione!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> devo dire che la userò in giro :mrgreen:
> 
> bell'espressione!


grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono la versione ricca.Tacchi di quell'altezza hanno la funzione di costringere a una certa postura, non certo a far stare comode.
> Anche quella sulla vigevanese e la Minetti hanno vestiti diversi e di costo diverso, ma simili.


cosa c'entra lo stare comode? E che c'entra con la zoccolaggine? 
Nessuna scarpa col tacco alto è comoda. Le non zoccole solo ballerine o scarpe da vecchia col mezzo tacco?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Una ha anche diritto a giocare alla pornostar e mettersi e acconciarsi come le pare.
Quello che non mi piace è che venga negata la realtà dei significati.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cosa c'entra lo stare comode? E che c'entra con la zoccolaggine?
> Nessuna scarpa col tacco alto è comoda. Le non zoccole solo ballerine o scarpe da vecchia col mezzo tacco?


infatti e non servono per la postura, ma nel caso della moda, correggimi se sbaglio, anche per slanciare....o no?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una ha anche diritto a giocare alla pornostar e mettersi e acconciarsi come le pare.
> Quello che non mi piace è che venga negata la realtà dei significati.


dei tuoi significati


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una ha anche diritto a giocare alla pornostar e mettersi e acconciarsi come le pare.
> Quello che non mi piace è che venga negata la realtà dei significati.


?????? Brunetta, non ti capisco. Dunque, ricapitolando, miniabito -di qualsiasi fattura sia fatto- e tacco 10, 12 è 'giocare alla pornostar'?  Ambè. Scusa, ma a me fa ridere la cosa. Che ti mettevi tu, a 25, 30, 40 anni, la sera in occasioni adeguate? Gonna longuette e tacco 3?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti e non servono per la postura, ma nel caso della moda, correggimi se sbaglio, anche per slanciare....o no?


la postura la modificano di sicuro (accentuano la lordosi, facendo sporgere il bacino), in modo non permanente. Costringono a stare ben dritte con la parte supeirore della schiena. Chiaramente slanciano, anche tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la postura la modificano di sicuro (accentuano la lordosi, facendo sporgere il bacino), in modo non permanente. Costringono a stare ben dritte con la parte supeirore della schiena. Chiaramente slanciano, anche tanto.


ah vedi la prima cosa non la sapevo...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ?????? Brunetta, non ti capisco. Dunque, ricapitolando, miniabito -di qualsiasi fattura sia fatto- e tacco 10, 12 è 'giocare alla pornostar'?  Ambè. Scusa, ma a me fa ridere la cosa. Che ti mettevi tu, a 25, 30, 40 anni, la sera in occasioni adeguate? Gonna longuette e tacco 3?


Non ho detto niente di che.
Seguivo il discorso di Danny e relativo a certi modi di acconciarsi. Certe derivazioni sono evidenti. Pensa a Just Cavalli.
Possono piacere a tutte saltuariamente.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

oddio ecco just cavalli e' una cafonata


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anch'io credo che derivi direttamente dal porno, però non mi piace perchè mi ricorda le bambine, e trovo che la crescita dei peli segni lo sviluppo, non vedo perchè uomini e donne fatti dovrebbero assomigliare esteticamente ai bambini:singleeye:
> e poi come ho detto mi piace la morbidezza dei peli, la trovo molto sexy
> e in controluce si vede chiaramente che anche le donne hanno una lieve peluria sul viso...o vi fare anche la barba, per caso??, ma anche sulla pancia e sulla parte finale della schiena, o sulle mani...abbiamo una leggera peluria in pratica dappertutto


Per una volta mi lascio andare. Poi torno a fare il Buscopann. 
Prendersi cura a dovere della patonza "nature" lascia spesso sensazioni paradisiache. Per me e per lei. Una volta che ci hai fatto l'abitudine è difficile tornare alle origini 

Buscopann


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per una volta mi lascio andare. Poi torno a fare il Buscopann.
> Prendersi cura a dovere della *patonza* "nature" lascia spesso sensazioni paradisiache. Per me e per lei. Una volta che ci hai fatto l'abitudine è difficile tornare alle origini
> 
> Buscopann



la mia amica di bolzano lo dice sempre ahahahahah
ma quindi tu preferisci il pelo dratsico....


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> la mia amica di bolzano lo dice sempre ahahahahah
> ma quindi tu preferisci il pelo dratsico....


ma che pelo! Tutto il contrario... Per "nature" intendevo liscia come la pesca :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oddio ecco just cavalli e' una cafonata



dipende, cavalli fa anche vestiti e camicie normalissimi, io ne ho qualcuno e lo metto anche di giorno, tipo ieri ne avevo su uno grigio bianco e marrone lungo al ginocchio con scollatura normale, per nulla vistoso


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ma che pelo! Tutto il contrario... Per "nature" intendevo liscia come la pesca :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


carne fresca pelle di pesca


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende, cavalli fa anche vestiti e camicie normalissimi, io ne ho qualcuno e lo metto anche di giorno, tipo ieri ne avevo su uno grigio bianco e marrone lungo al ginocchio con scollatura normale, per nulla vistoso



si ma le cinture sono tamarre dai...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ma che pelo! Tutto il contrario... Per "nature" intendevo liscia come la pesca :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


buongustaio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto niente di che.
> Seguivo il discorso di Danny e relativo a certi modi di acconciarsi. Certe derivazioni sono evidenti. Pensa a Just Cavalli.
> Possono piacere a tutte saltuariamente.



cavalli mi ripugna, quello che vedo non è solo una parziale troppoa adesione all'ipersessualizzazine delle persone, ma proprio un intamarrimento allucinante. Ci siamo appena ripresi da quest'invasione buzzurrissima di leopardato and co e via con altra roba bruttissima (sempre opinioni personali, eh). Ma, ripeto, da qui a lanciare strali sui miniabiti da sera tacchi alti mi sembra del tutto eccessiva. Ci sono milioni di modi di vestirsi per le sere 'speciali' rimanendo fini. Gambe ben sfoderate incluse. Sempre per me (anche perché, io le sfodero spesso e volentieri in quelle coccasioni).


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma le cinture sono tamarre dai...



in effetti cinture non ne ho, non saprei 
uso sempre una vecchia cartier con la c dorata che va con tutto ed è anche l'iniziale del mio nome


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti cinture non ne ho, non saprei
> uso sempre una vecchia cartier con la c dorata che va con tutto ed è anche l'iniziale del mio nome


tu sei o chiara o cecilia
me lo sento


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavalli mi ripugna, quello che vedo non è solo una parziale troppoa adesione all'ipersessualizzazine delle persone, ma proprio un intamarrimento allucinante. Ci siamo appena ripresi da quest'invasione buzzurrissima di leopardato and co e via con altra roba bruttissima (sempre opinioni personali, eh). Ma, ripeto, da qui a lanciare strali sui miniabiti da sera tacchi alti mi sembra del tutto eccessiva. Ci sono milioni di modi di vestirsi per le sere 'speciali' rimanendo fini. Gambe ben sfoderate incluse. Sempre per me (anche perché, io le sfodero spesso e volentieri in quelle coccasioni).



il leopardato bisogna saperlo portare, a me piace col bianco o con i jeans chiari 

cavalli è tamarro se ti ci vesti da capo a piedi, invece un pezzo solo può star bene, secondo me


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> dipende, cavalli fa anche vestiti e camicie normalissimi, io ne ho qualcuno e lo metto anche di giorno, tipo ieri ne avevo su uno grigio bianco e marrone lungo al ginocchio con scollatura normale, per nulla vistoso


di Cavalli ho visto cose che voi umani...:unhappy:

poi si sveglia fa anche cosine così 

   ma, nella mia testa, rimarrà sempre un tamarro che più tamarro non si può :mrgreen:. Ma di camicie e vestini suoi semplici non ne ho mai visti, in verità, se lo dici ci credo


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *a me non piacciono le sneakers*, infatti non ne ho nemmeno un paio, però mi sembrano comode e anche mettibili tutti i giorni, o quasi


quoto. Odio anche le Hogan e qualsiasi scarpa femmile ricordi vagamente un canotto.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> di Cavalli ho visto cose che voi umani...:unhappy:
> 
> poi si sveglia fa anche cosine così
> 
> View attachment 8679 View attachment 8680  ma, nella mia testa, rimarrà sempre un tamarro che più tamarro non si può :mrgreen:. Ma di camicie e vestini suoi semplici non ne ho mai visti, in verità, se lo dici ci credo




Un vestito che non ci puoi camminare... azzeccatissimo...



Ehm... io di moda non so nulla ma... mi piace tanto la Disegual... dopo anni finalmente mi sono comprata due cosine (incredibilmente erano in saldo!)


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *il leopardato bisogna saperlo portare*, a me piace col bianco o con i jeans chiari
> 
> cavalli è tamarro se ti ci vesti da capo a piedi, invece un pezzo solo può star bene, secondo me



:risata::risata::risata: touché :mrgreen:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu sei o chiara o cecilia
> me lo sento



no

però è bella, e poi la uso solo io, non va di moda
strano perchè a me cartier piace molto, ad es. ora uso anche un bel pasha automatico in acciaio


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no
> 
> però è bella, e poi la uso solo io, non va di moda
> strano perchè a me cartier piace molto, ad es. ora uso anche un bel pasha automatico in acciaio


io non le porto conture....perche devo bucarle io....almeno altri 3 buchi.....quindi e' inutile comprarle per rovinarle...faccio senza...
carlotta?
carola?
camilla? si e' camilla.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un vestito che non ci puoi camminare... azzeccatissimo...
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm... io di moda non so nulla ma... mi piace tanto la Disegual... dopo anni finalmente mi sono comprata due cosine (incredibilmente erano in saldo!)


beh, vestiti lunghi più che lunghi strascicosi credo siano il marchio dei red carpets (credo, eh, non sono certo esperta). Anche perché devi essere stante, sul tappeto, per le foto. Come ci arrivi e te ne vai sono affari tuoi  (poi, lei aveva come accessorio al braccio un cavaliere che glielo invidiavano quasi tutte nel mondo, solo che qui parlavamo di vestiti di cavalli, dunque ho cercato le foto nelle quali era da sola )


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non le porto conture....perche devo bucarle io....almeno altri 3 buchi.....quindi e' inutile comprarle per rovinarle...faccio senza...
> carlotta?
> carola?
> camilla? si e' camilla.....


Cassiopea, Consolata, ehm Cornelia, Cunegonda...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cassiopea, Consolata, ehm Cornelia, Cunegonda...


Circe


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cassiopea, Consolata, ehm Cornelia, Cunegonda...



Carmela
Confessata


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cassiopea, Consolata, ehm Cornelia, Cunegonda...


tanto dira sempre no.....
ci sarebbe anmche cristina
carolina
consuelo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Carmela
> Confessata


Clorinda Casimira


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> di Cavalli ho visto cose che voi umani...:unhappy:
> 
> poi si sveglia fa anche cosine così
> 
> View attachment 8679 View attachment 8680  ma, nella mia testa, rimarrà sempre un tamarro che più tamarro non si può :mrgreen:. Ma di camicie e vestini suoi semplici non ne ho mai visti, in verità, se lo dici ci credo


io ne ho uno tipo questo, ma a fantasia fiorata sull'azzurro e beige









e uno tipo questo, ma come dicevo sul bianco, grigio e marrone









questi sono dell'ultima stagione, non dirmi che sono immettibili (a parte i colori che in effetti possono non piacere, ma il taglio è normalissimo)


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clorinda *Casimira*


casimira e' il treno di Dumbo!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clorinda Casimira



Clotilde


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tanto dira sempre no.....
> ci sarebbe anmche cristina
> carolina
> consuelo


allora decidiamo noi. Io dico Cordelia, che mi ricorda Crudelia e Free è sempre in pelliccia.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora decidiamo noi. Io dico Cordelia, che mi ricorda Crudelia e Free è sempre in pelliccia.


per me le stava bene cecilia perche secondo me ha gli occhiali


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora decidiamo noi. Io dico Cordelia, che mi ricorda Crudelia e Free è sempre in pelliccia.



Ma Cordelia finisce male!! No, no!!


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Che pettegole


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> Che pettegole


e l ultima lettera?


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e l ultima lettera?



ugo


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

L'abbiamo detto Clementina?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'abbiamo detto Clementina?






Clementinugo


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma Cordelia finisce male!! No, no!!


eh? ma mica quella del re Lear, dai...
allora se stiamo a guardare le tragedie non ne usciamo più


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ugo


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> io ne ho uno tipo questo, ma a fantasia fiorata sull'azzurro e beige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero, normalissimo. Bello il primo, il taglio del secondo non mi convince (la fantasia di quello in foto, poi...). Ma vale la pena comperarsi Cavalli (che immagino non costi poco) per abitini semplici semplici così?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ugo


Cugo? bel nome. Adolescenza difficile, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cugo? bel nome. Adolescenza difficile, eh?:mrgreen:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vero, normalissimo. Bello il primo, il taglio del secondo non mi convince (la fantasia di quello in foto, poi...). Ma vale la pena comperarsi Cavalli (che immagino non costi poco) per abitini semplici semplici così?



diciamo che secondo me lo si compra proprio se piace la fantasia, al di là del taglio

un po' tipo etro o pucci, che come sai hanno fantasie piuttosto particolari che difficilmente trovi in giro 

ad es. il primo lilla non lo comprerei mai, non mi piace nemmeno il lilla, se invece avesse una bella fantasia o un altro colore, forse sì


----------



## Buscopann (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> carne fresca pelle di pesca





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buongustaio.


Altro che Cracco o Vissani. Questa è alta cucina. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cugo? bel nome. Adolescenza difficile, eh?:mrgreen:


in effetti:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che secondo me lo si compra proprio se piace la fantasia, al di là del taglio
> 
> un po' tipo etro o pucci, che come sai hanno fantasie piuttosto particolari che difficilmente trovi in giro
> 
> ad es. il primo lilla non lo comprerei mai, non mi piace nemmeno il lilla, se invece avesse una bella fantasia o un altro colore, forse sì


capito. Ma Etro ... :inlove: (altro che Cavallone :smile


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capito. Ma Etro ... :inlove: (altro che Cavallone :smile



etro dipende, a volte lo trovo tristissimo:singleeye:

ecco diciamo che a me non piace nessuna marca in particolare, ma solo qualche capo di un po' tutti, mi piace mischiare


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> etro dipende, a volte lo trovo tristissimo:singleeye:
> 
> ecco diciamo che a me non piace nessuna marca in particolare, ma solo qualche capo di un po' tutti, mi piace mischiare


anche io mischio tanto, e compero perlopiù capi basic, ben fatti e sobri di marca più accessibile di quelle citate, che mi fanno proprio da base, sulla quale aggiungo e mischio qualche pezzetto più colorato o particolare. D'altronde, direi a occhio che i nostri redditi sono decisamente diversi . In questo momento, poi, fosse per me andrei sempre di jeans strettissimi, blusa morbida (o t-shirt stampata particolare), giacca oversize da uomo, Converse colorate; è un momento nel quale il vestitino fantasia non fa per me, ma cerco di rispettare comunque il dress code rispetto a quel che devo fare. La sera però mi sfogo di più e sfodero roba corta cortissima.
Comunque sia, alcune fantasie 'pseudotribali' o 'pseudo orientali' di etro su vestitini semplicissimi mi piacciono da impazzire.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io mischio tanto, e compero perlopiù capi basic, ben fatti e sobri di marca più accessibile di quelle citate, che mi fanno proprio da base, sulla quale aggiungo e mischio qualche pezzetto più colorato o particolare. D'altronde, direi a occhio che i nostri redditi sono decisamente diversi . In questo momento, poi, fosse per me andrei sempre di jeans strettissimi, blusa morbida (o t-shirt stampata particolare), giacca oversize da uomo, Converse colorate; è un momento nel quale il vestitino fantasia non fa per me, ma cerco di rispettare comunque il dress code rispetto a quel che devo fare. La sera però mi sfogo di più e sfodero roba corta cortissima.
> Comunque sia, alcune fantasie 'pseudotribali' o 'pseudo orientali' di etro su vestitini semplicissimi mi piacciono da impazzire.


io no....in realta ho l animo chav...il weekend in casa o a fare l a[psesa ci vado anche in pigiama....o cmq felponi enormi, spadrillas, e pantaloni tipo sandokan.....ma panzarotto non vuole....odia lo stile chav, e anche io ma e' cosi confortable...
a lavoro purtroppo acchittata e in serate normali sfodero il mio hard piu hard...cmq nero , attillata sexy roba supercorta, scarpe e' l unica cosa per cui spendo...perche odio gli zatteroni tacco 25 cmq con quella cosa davanti che rialza....orribile...preferisco il classico decolte....
ah...un po di tette de fora ci stanno sempre  con moderazione


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io no....in realta ho l animo chav...il weekend in casa o a fare l a[psesa ci vado anche in pigiama....o cmq felponi enormi, spadrillas, e pantaloni tipo sandokan.....ma panzarotto non vuole....odia lo stile chav, e anche io ma e' cosi confortable...
> a lavoro purtroppo acchittata e in serate normali sfodero il mio hard piu hard...cmq nero , attillata sexy roba supercorta, scarpe e' l unica cosa per cui spendo...perche odio gli zatteroni tacco 25 cmq con quella cosa davanti che rialza....orribile...preferisco il classico decolte....
> ah...un po di tette de fora ci stanno sempre  con moderazione


hm, tette di fuori sia mai, roba attillata peggio che andar di notte, roba col cavallo basso peggio (per il chav ho dovuto googlare!). Ti promuovo (per me, eh) il nero, anche se preferibilmente uso tutte le varianti del blu. Tunichine corte cortissime corterrime, tacco, collana d'impatto, eyeliner blu elettrico, tanto mascare e sono pronta


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, tette di fuori sia mai, roba attillata peggio che andar di notte, roba col cavallo basso peggio (per il chav ho dovuto googlare!). Ti promuovo (per me, eh) il nero, anche se preferibilmente uso tutte le varianti del blu. Tunichine corte cortissime corterrime, tacco, collana d'impatto, eyeliner blu elettrico, tanto mascare e sono pronta



ahahahahah ma la chav che e' in me esce solo eni giorni di poioggia e da spesa....pero se devo essere onesta non mi va di acchittarnmi....per il lavoro lo faccio ma punto sempre di piu su trucco e capelli che sull abbigliamento....
tette all aria no.....un po de fora....e roba attillata intendo jeans molto stretti oppure....oh...roba in latex....a me piace troppo....
tipo io mi ci vedrei troppo a quelle cose dove ci vanno master e slaves e io tipo che sto in latex con la catena al collo:rotfl:


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io mischio tanto, e compero perlopiù capi basic, ben fatti e sobri di marca più accessibile di quelle citate, che mi fanno proprio da base, sulla quale aggiungo e mischio qualche pezzetto più colorato o particolare. D'altronde, direi a occhio che i nostri redditi sono decisamente diversi . In questo momento, poi, fosse per me andrei sempre di jeans strettissimi, blusa morbida (o t-shirt stampata particolare), giacca oversize da uomo, Converse colorate; è un momento nel quale il vestitino fantasia non fa per me, ma cerco di rispettare comunque il dress code rispetto a quel che devo fare. La sera però mi sfogo di più e sfodero roba corta cortissima.
> Comunque sia, alcune fantasie 'pseudotribali' o 'pseudo orientali' di etro su vestitini semplicissimi mi piacciono da impazzire.



ma io spendo poco per vestirmi, poichè difficilmente mi piace qualcosa, e ho solo qualche capo di marca
ho una passione per le camicie e i top, invece le magliette non le metto mai, proprio non mi ci vedo


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io spendo poco per vestirmi, poichè difficilmente mi piace qualcosa, e ho solo qualche capo di marca
> ho una passione per le camicie e i top, invece le magliette non le metto mai, proprio non mi ci vedo


io le porto praticamente solo sotto le giacche da uomo, le fanno diventare più divertenti e informali. Chiaramente se la t-shirt è carina o ha una stampa o scritta particolare. Senza giacca vado di blusa morbida, il cotone delle camicie mi stressa (mi stressa di doverlo stirare, in verità, cosa che non faccio mai mai mai ). Quando ho scoperto il jersey di  viscosa o seta sono rinata . Non fosse che per il ferro da stiro le camicie mi piacerebbero moltissimo, però. Le porto d'autunno, nel tempo libero, di flanellina a quadri come i boscaioli canadesi, vale?


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io le porto praticamente solo sotto le giacche da uomo, le fanno diventare più divertenti e informali. Chiaramente se la t-shirt è carina o ha una stampa o scritta particolare. Senza giacca vado di blusa morbida, il cotone delle camicie mi stressa (mi stressa di doverlo stirare, in verità, cosa che non faccio mai mai mai ). Quando ho scoperto il jersey di  viscosa o seta sono rinata . Non fosse che per il ferro da stiro le camicie mi piacerebbero moltissimo, però. Le porto d'autunno, nel tempo libero, di flanellina a quadri come i boscaioli canadesi, vale?


pure io uso tanto viscosa e seta, soprattutto il crepe che non si stira!
le appendo ancora bagnate sull'omino e buonanotte


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> pure io uso tanto viscosa e seta, soprattutto il crepe che non si stira!
> le appendo ancora bagnate sull'omino e buonanotte


aaaahhh! Ma allora chiami camicie quelle che io chiamo bluse. Ok, allora ci piacciono ad entrambe . Anche io appendiabito e via.


----------



## free (17 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aaaahhh! Ma allora chiami camicie quelle che io chiamo bluse. Ok, allora ci piacciono ad entrambe . Anche io appendiabito e via.



anche lo chiffon mi piace tanto
altra roba che non si stira


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> anche lo chiffon mi piace tanto
> altra roba che non si stira


lo chiffon è romantico :smile:
quasi mai mi sento così, ma è bellissimo davvero


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non le porto conture....perche devo bucarle io....almeno altri 3 buchi.....quindi e' inutile comprarle per rovinarle...faccio senza...
> carlotta?
> carola?
> camilla? si e' camilla.....


Si possono tagliare senza bucarle.


----------



## danny (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahah ma la chav che e' in me esce solo eni giorni di poioggia e da spesa....pero se devo essere onesta non mi va di acchittarnmi....per il lavoro lo faccio ma punto sempre di piu su trucco e capelli che sull abbigliamento....
> *tette all aria* no.....*un po de fora*....e roba attillata intendo jeans molto stretti oppure....oh...roba in latex....a me piace troppo....
> *tipo io mi ci vedrei troppo a quelle cose dove ci vanno master e slaves e io tipo che sto in latex con la catena al collo:rotfl:*


*
*





Fatto colazione?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ancora no...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lo chiffon è romantico :smile:
> quasi mai mi sento così, ma è bellissimo davvero


che belline, tu e Free che vi raccontate del bucato.
davvero.
:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che belline, tu e Free che vi raccontate del bucato.
> davvero.
> :smile:


ahahahahaha, quasi quasi le chiedo di fare a scambio di bucati. Qualcosa mi dice che la sua lavatrice è migliore della mia. Però, le cose leopardate gliele rendo. Dici che accetta?


----------

